#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-14
<Finnish> Oiskohan tuo mahdollista jatkaa läppärin mokkulayhteyttä läppärin langattoman kautta puhelimelle? Ois vähän nopeempi
<mjr> luultavasti, jos puhelin tukee adhoc-wlaneja
<mjr> luot vaan network managerista uuden langattoman verkon, siellä pitäis olla optio sille verkon jakamiselle siihen ellei suorastaan ollut oletuksena päällä
<Finnish> Ok!
<dj_ribale> Hyvää alkavaa maanantai iltaa kaikille
<dj_ribale> Olisi yksi kysymys koskien VitrualBox ohjelmaa
<tuhoojabotti> Moi.
<bioterror> !ask | dj_ribale
<lubotu3> dj_ribale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> (voiskohan noi bottifactoidin muuten suomentaa?)
<bioterror> ita turhaa
<bioterror> mita jopa
<dj_ribale> Nyt on talvilomat päällä ja ajattelin asentaa Windows XP VirtualBoxiin ja surffata netissä vanhalla explorerilla ja klikata kaikki random linkit ja asennella activex jutut mitä vastaan tulee
<dj_ribale> kysymys kuuluu että onko tässä olemassa mitään takaportteja semmosille haittaohjelmille jotka voisivat vahingoittaa kiintolevyä
<bioterror> ei
<dj_ribale> Hyvä
<bioterror> joskus kuulin etta pointsec tekisi fyysisen jaljen kiintolevyyn, en usko siihen kuitenkaa
<dj_ribale> Haluaisin vaan ihan huvin vuoksi testata että miten xp käyttäytyy kun se on täynnä haittaohjelmia ja viruksi etc.
<tale> dj_ribale: Se XP kyllä voi mennä sekaisin sivutuotteena asentuvista pöpöistä, muttei pitäisi olla vaikutusta Ubuntun puolelle eikä kiintolevykään rikki mene.
<dj_ribale> Entäs toimiiko kaikki haittaohjelmat virtuaalikoneessa
<tuhoojabotti> Sehän selvii testaamal. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tuskin rootkitit tai semmoset
<tuhoojabotti> en mie niistä tiiä.
<dj_ribale> :D
<mjr> eiköhän ne pääosin toimi
<dj_ribale> Kiitos vastauksista. Tavoitteena olisi saada ainakin selaimen kaappaus ja pari stripparia ruudulle.
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvät tavoitteet.
<elias_a> dj_ribale: No on sulla lomaharrasteet... :P
<Mkaysi> Sysi: Voi. factoid-#channel on factoid sillä kanavalla.Se ei näkyisi muualla. Kysy Ubuntu Bots tai Ubuntu-ops tiimiltä.
<Tm_T> Sysi: kuten Mkaysi selitti, jos on mitä lisätä niin esim minulla on oikeuksia tehdä
<Sysi> hmm, joku joskus aikasemmin jo ehotti, vois tutkia miten käytännössä
<Sysi> tai vissiin menis lähinnä että kääntää ja oikeudet omaava laittaa käyttöön
<Tm_T> ...sitä juuri ehdotin
<Tm_T> en tiedä kannattaako kovin montaa kääntää, mutta jotkut tarpeellisimmat
<Sysi> jotku näyttää kyllä kauhean vääriltä huutomerkin kans (hi, ask) mutta oikeastaan paras jos niitä ei vaan tarvi/käytä
<Tm_T> jep, ne on vain helpottamaan, ei korvaamaan ihmiskontaktia (joo, se on mahdollista jopa IRCissä)
<tuhoojabotti> mites tulostan kansion kokonaiskoon
<tuhoojabotti> siis ls -s mut ilman sitä spämmiä :P
<Crazyguy> du --max-depth=0 -h <kansio>
<Tm_T> du -sh . --max-depth=1 ?
<Tm_T> eiku, jotenki noin kuitenkin kenties
<tuhoojabotti> Vaikeeks menee. :P
<tuhoojabotti> 2.1G valunu jo backuppeja 8)
<tuhoojabotti> elikkä siis du -h ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> kansion kokoon lasketaan tietääkseni kansion alakansiot
<Sysi> jos ei turhan tarkasti tarvi niin mää vedän df -h
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: No eipä tuo paljoo kerro.
<tuhoojabotti> ainakaan mulle siilon tapauksessa.
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<Sysi> kyllä mulla näytti nfs-mountinki koon mutta ne muutama tera tavaraa voi hämätä
<tuhoojabotti> Lähinnä yritin mun backup kansion kokoa kattoa, niin ei tuo kertonu mitään.
<Finnish> Mistä kannattais katella pöytäkoneita? Velipoika tarviis semmoisen yleiseks multimediakoneeks itelleen kotio ja ubuntunhan minä siihen isken. Itsekoottu ei oikein tuu kymysykseen
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Kaupasta?
<tuhoojabotti> Pakettikoneisiin en koskis kyl. :p
<jjo> mä voisin hyvin koskeakin
<Finnish> Pystyykö intelin HD graphics rautapurkuun?
<Finnish> Velipoojalle ois tärkeetä että pystyis HD-kameran .mts-päätteisiä videoita kattomaan suoraan koneelta, sillä on nykyään vanha läppäri niin pitää AVIks muuttaa että pystyy katsomaan koneelta
<jjo> mä varmaan ottaisin yleiseksi multimediakoneeksi jonkun ion2-pohjaisen pikku-pc:n
<Ondalf> Finnish, anteeksi jos tulen vähän myöhään keskusteluun - mitä olet kattomassa?
<mjr> Intelin Sandy Bridge ja Clarkdale/Arrandalet pystyy videopurkuun Linuxissa, aiempiin ei oo kai ainakaan vielä tukea, ja noihin uudempiinkin voi joutua pistään erikseen uudempia ajuriversioita; http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_snb_video&num=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wxGuyB -> [Phoronix] Intel Sandy Bridge VA-API Video Acceleration Performance
<Finnish> Ondalf, Pöytäkonetta
<Finnish> Mulla on itelläni NVidian näyttis ja mieluusti semmosta kyllä suosittelen veljellekin, tosin mä tilasin pixmanialta about reilu vuos sit oman koneeni, olin kallein HP:n pöytäkone siihen aikaan niin vähän vaikea lähteä halvemmalla jotain samaa suosittelemaan veljelle
<mjr> (pidän kyllä epätodennäköisenä että kameran mpeg-2-mts:n soittamiseen tarvis rautapurkua vaikka oliskin hd)
<Ondalf> onhan myös mahollisuus esim. laittaa Intel D510MO, jossa mPCIe paikassa purkukortti ;)
<Ondalf> ois halapa yleisestiottaen anyways
<mjr> vai hm, onkohan noissa mts:issä sitten h264:akin
<Finnish> mjr, Joo, en oo todellakaan varma että tarvitaanko sitä, mutta katoin conkysta sitä prossun syöntiä kun omalla koneella pyörittää niin näytti siltä että kovin kovin vähän kuormitti prossua
<Finnish> Siks päättelin että meniskö rautapurkamisen piikkiin moinen
<Ondalf> katotaanko uutta vai käytettyä konetta tähän videojen muokkaukseen?
<Sysi> nvidialla on kyllä vdpau, mutta ei se niin tunnukkaa tehokkaammalla koneella
<Finnish> Tosin oma kone on i7, ei siinä muutenkaan kovin paljoa prossua syödä
<Finnish> Ondalf, Ei tarviis ees erikoisemmin videoiden muokkausta, vaan satavarmaa pyöritystä että pyörii videoklipit semmoisenaan
<Ondalf> no heität koneen kuin koneen nykypäivänä yli 400e budjetilla - pitäis pystyä tunkea mpeg2 ruutuun ilman ongelmaa
<Finnish> mjr, Ainakin isän pikkusessa HD-kamerassa on h264-formaatti klipeissä, sit en taas muista oliko ne mts, mut ainakin veljen kamera on mts
<Sysi> Ondalf: eikö sulla oo backlogia?
<Sysi> ah, olihan siellä joini
<mjr> tjoo, tais se olla h264, tuskin tosin profiililtaan vaativinta mahdollista
<Ondalf> Sysi, en ole siirtänyt vielä tuota irssikonetta oikealle paikalleen - ei debian-VM:ää pystyssä
<Finnish> Ja h264 vaatis rautapurkua?
<mjr> sotkin formaatin noihin nauha-hd-kameroihin joissa on mpeg2
<Sysi> vissiin lähinnää mietintää rautapurun toimivuudesta
<mjr> no se hyötyy siitä enemmän; ei sitä tietenkään varsinaisesti tarvi jos on muuten riittävästi potkua koneessa
<Ondalf> muistatteko vielä, millaiseen koneeseen piti ostaa mpeg2 purkukortti, että pystyi katsomaan DVD:tä?
<Finnish> i5-prossua suosittelen veljelle mut pomppaa herkästi 600€:n luokkaan
<mjr> en nyt lähe vannomaan mikä on "riittävästi"
<Ondalf> notuota, 720p matroska purkaantuu vielä G4 667MHz Powerbookilla, jossa Radeon M6 16MB muistilla
<mjr> _luulisin_ melko varmasti että mikä vaan i5 riittää, mutta en vanno
<Finnish> Mulla on GT230 näyttis ja i7, silleen en tiedä mikä on riittävästi kun kaikki on toiminu heittämällä
<mjr> (ja niissä on tota purkutukeakin, mutta tosiaan ajurituen sille saaminen voi olla säädön takana vielä toistaiseksi)
<mjr> (noissa C/A/SB-malleissa siis)
<Sysi> varmaan pakettinaki AMD on halvempi, kattoo vaan tarpeeks tehokkaan
<Sysi> vissiin vieläkää ainakaa vakiorepojen soittimet multithreadaa että ois lisäytimistä kovin hyötyä
<Ondalf> miksei i3?
<Sysi> jos ei vaikka siitä
<Sysi> *riitä
<Finnish> Mieluummin i5
<Sysi> i3 kyllä pitäis viedä jo aika hyvin samoilla kelloilla olevaa corekakkosta
<Ondalf> hahhah, "ei riitä"
<Sysi> parempi tutkia tai ottaa varalta tarpeeks, harmittaa vähempi jälkikäteen
<Finnish> No sen kuitenkin pitäis ainakin se pari vuotta riittää hyvinkin, ja jos toimii niin miksei pitempäänkin. Siinä mielessä mieluummin i5 ja ihan pikkusen enempi rahaa ostokseen
<Finnish> i7 joka tapauksessa on tarpeeton veljen tarpeisiin, liikaa tehoa ja rahanmenoa
<Finnish> Kun ei kerta pelaa mitään tms, ainut ehken videon muokkailu jossain vaiheessa mutta tällä hetkellä vain sujuva videoiden pyöritys
<Finnish> Veljpoika haluais halvalla päästä ratkaisussaan soittaa esim mts-videopätkiä kamerastaan ym (full HD) jne. Toimiiko tommonen? https://www.konebox.fi/PublishedService?file=page&pageID=9&itemcode=113009
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VV2KHr -> Apacer AL460 Full HD verkko/mediatoistin -  Mediasoittimet - Konebox nettikauppa
<Finnish> Just backuppasin 260gigaa kuvia/videoita/mp3-kamaa usb-levylle, jotenkin tuntu vähän pahalle kun toinen backup-levy on esata... Vei "vähän" enemmän aikaa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-15
<Artsih> huomenta
<Ondalf> huomenta vain!
<Artsih> osaisiko joku hieman auttaa tällaisessa
<Artsih> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38260.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ETeAtN -> Samsung ML-1865 mv laser asennus ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Ondalf> tar.gz joudut purkamaan
<Ondalf> kattompas, mitä se sisältää
<Ondalf> ok, eli lataat tuon paketin johonkin kivaan kolkkaan, purat sen paketin. sen pitäis tehdä kansio nimeltä cdroot
<Artsih> joo
<Ondalf> sen cdrootin alta löytyy install.sh jonka pikaseltaan pitäis toivottavasti saattaa sinulle toimiva ajurit
<Ondalf> s/ajurit/ajuri/
<Artsih> kirjoitanko cdroot kansiossa  mitä että asennus käynnistyy?
<Ondalf> ./install.sh
<Artsih> ok kiitos testailen
<Finnish> Mitä ootte mieltä tommosesta soittimesta? https://www.konebox.fi/PublishedService?file=page&pageID=9&itemcode=113009
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VV2KHr -> Apacer AL460 Full HD verkko/mediatoistin -  Mediasoittimet - Konebox nettikauppa
<Finnish> Velipoika tarviis tommosen videoiden pyörittämiseen. Saisko ton ubuntuun linkitettyä, silleen että vois suoraan ubuntuläppäriltä soittaa verkon kautta videita, tuosta sit HDMI telkkuun?
<Sysi> jos keksit minkälaisia jakoja se tukee
<Finnish> Kun tuohan tukee verkkolevyä?
<anger> Finnish: miksi ei samantien toista videoita suoraan siltä läppäriltä?
<Finnish> On niin vanha läppäri ettei millään (mplayer ym) toista HD-videokameran mts-videoita
<Hamatti> itte aattelin aikoinaan Xtremen (http://xtremexl.com/) ostoa, mut sit teinkin EeeBoxistani HTPC:n
<Hamatti> eiku hitto, nyt tuli väärä urli
<Hamatti> mikäköhän se oikea oli
<Sysi> Finnish: verkkolevy saattaa kuulostaa yksinkertaselta mutta toteutuksia on moonta erilaista
<Hamatti> mut sellanen pieni purkki joka pyöritti HD-kuvaa verkosta kivasti eikä maksanu ku 99 euroa
<Finnish> Eikös toi Apacer oo ihan just sama asia, about?
<anger> Luokkaa ~500€ saa pc:n jolla toistaa noi videot suoraan
<Hamatti> http://www.xtreamer.net/ tätä tarkotin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QFwnMC -> Xtreamer.Net - Home
<Hamatti> Finnish, todennäkösesti joo
<Hamatti> mut ei oo ittellä siitä kokemusta ni en uskalla sanoa miten toimii
<Finnish> anger, Joo, mut nyt ei oo mahiksia semmoseen, remontti syöny rahat
<Finnish> Ahaa, toi Apacer näyttäs olevan vaan LAN, ei wlan
<Ondalf> tervehdys, mistäs puhutaan tänään?
<elias_a> Puhuttaiskos vähän Ubuntusta?
<Hamatti> tai viinasta
<Hamatti> ai perhana, väärä kanava
<Hamatti> sori
<elias_a> Linux on oopiumia nörteille!
<czr> oiski
<elias_a> On. Siitä menee kuula sekaisin.
<czr> hoponlopon
<Sysi> Poika, meidän on nyt kyllä jo aika puhua tästä Ubuntusta.
<Ondalf> hahhah :D
<Paavi2_0> "tästä gentoosta voi mennä psykoosiin"
<czr> "fedora toimii porttijakeluna"
<czr> tosin varmaan enemman ubuntu nykyaan
<czr> "ping-klinikoiden maara on taysin riittamaton suomessa"
<Ondalf> After Gentoo, Funtoo could be fun too. "eh heh eh hmmm"
<elias_a> Koitan päästä Ubuntun kohtuukäyttöön...
<Hamatti> mä oon sekakäyttäjä
<czr> huomasin kuinka elämässäni tärkeimmäksi asiaksi nousi ubuntun lataus ja asennus
<elias_a> Mikäs se on se sovellus, jolla saa netistä viivakoodikuvan perusteella tuotetietoja?
<Finnish> Mulla ei enää onnistu ubuntun kohtuukäyttö
<elias_a> Finnish: Sun täytyy valita: joko jatkat käyttöä ja hyväksyt seuraukset tai sitten luovutat kontrolloimisen ja hyväksyt, että et pysty kontrolloimaan ja lopetat.
<Finnish> En mä pysty lopettamaan. Ja aika monen tuttavan oon saanu uitettua tähän liriin myös, niillä tosin on vielä hanskassa homma
<elias_a> Finnish: Kai sä diilaat myös?
<elias_a> Anna kirjaston hoitaa jakelu :D
<Finnish> Joo, mä oon ihan kädestä pitäen tuputtanu jengille
<czr> "kaveripiirini muodostui ongelmaksi koska heistäkin suurin osa käytti"
<czr> oon kyl ilokseni huomannut et ihmiset nykyään tulee kysymään oikein et löytyykö ubuntu-asennuslevyjä kun laittavat sukulaisille yms lapsukaisilleen
<Echramath> GENTOO. NOT EVEN ONCE.
<czr> heh
<czr> just say no.
<elias_a> czr: Niin että sä diilaat lapsille!
<czr> elias_a, en suoraan. niiden vanhemmat diilaa sit
<Finnish> Onneks ei oo tarvinnu muihin variantteihin koskea (poislukien parit kubuntu-kokeilut, no more..)
<elias_a> M$-tyylistä markkinointia :D
<czr> ma vaan vastaan kysyntaan..
<czr> jos en ma heittais asennuslevyja niin ne hakis ne levyt muualta
<Hamatti> mun tarttis varmaa joku Ubuntu-kone väsätä systerin muksulle ku syntyy tossa toukokuussa.. pilataan elämä heti alkuun ku annetaan sille tietokone :P
<czr> frozen bubble ja tetris ekana
<czr> oppii arvostamaan tarkeita asioita.
<czr> tuxracer on kuulemma sellainen mista nuoremmat tykkaa.
<czr> koska siina on sopo pingviini ja kaloja.
<Hamatti> sit sille pitää näyttää kaikki hyvät animet, että oppii niillekin tavoille
<czr> henkien viemaan on aika nopsaan katsottu kyl.
<czr> henkien katkema jopa
<Sysi> jos skippaa ylimääräset vaiheet ja opettaa pelaamaan wowia kuhan koordinaatio riittää
<Hamatti> sitä en tee
<Hamatti> joku roti pitää olla
<reaby> mikähän mahtais olla hyvä wlan-sovitin joka toimis heittämällä 10.04:ssa
<reaby> tai kysyttään toisinpäin mitkä oli niitä nou-nou listalla olevia
<reaby> ??
<reaby> johan nyt on kun ei oo listaa toimivista..
<reaby> on vaan epätoimivia googlella kun hakee
<reaby> äh.
<reaby> löytyi vihdoin
<reaby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/V305CG -> WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Artsih> hei vain
<Artsih> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38260.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ETeAtN -> Samsung ML-1865 mv laser asennus ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Artsih> apuja tarvitaan tahan
<Artsih> kun olen purkanut paketin ja kaynnistan ./install.sh
<Artsih> tulee tammoista herjaa
<Artsih> ./install.shlibstdc++.so.5 (gcc 3.0.x .. 3.3.x) not found, install ... /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied done libtiff.so.3 not found, install ... /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied done ****  It seems Qt library is not installed, or X display is not accessible. ****  Custom Qt library will be configured for use with th
<Artsih> mika avuksi?
<tale> Artsih: Pistitkö sudo eteen?
<Artsih> en pistany
<Artsih> sudo ./install.sh?
<tale> Artsih: Varmaan siinä paketissa tulee mukana asennusohje. Toi olisi hyvä arvaus komennoksi.
<tale> Artsih: Kai muistit tarkistaa, ettei tota samaa ohjelmaa ole saatavilla Ubuntun jakelusta tai muualta valmiina .deb  -pakettina?
<tale> Artsih: Onko se siis tästä noudettu ajuripaketti? http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/print-solutions/print-solutions/mono-printers/ML-1865/XEU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JTbUuk -> Compactly Designed to Make Your Life Easier in One Touch - ML-1865 - Mono Laser Printers  - Print Solutions |  SAMSUNG
<torde> osaisko joku kertoa, miks gnomeen kirjautumisen jälkeen näppiksestä lakkaa toimimasta osa näppäimistä? X:n sammuttaminen palauttaa homman toimivaksi
<torde> jahas, sen verta selvisi lisää, et heti kun X:n käynnistää, ihan kun fn menis pohjaan
<tale> torde: Kuulostaa vialliselta näppäimistöltä?
<torde> tale: mut miks toi alkaa vasta ku X käynnistyy?
<kingi89> torde: heitänpä tällasen villin veikkauksen, että kun X käynnistyy niin se heittää num lockin päälle, ja läppäreissä se meinaa usein sitä että ne siniset numerot on käytössä.
<elias_a> kingi89: Siniset numerot? Mitä tarkoitat?
<Finnish> Siniset numerothan on normaali kirjan-näppäinten päällä?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-16
<rhkfin> Ideoita miten C:llä kontrolloidaan prosesseja? Siis jotain topin ja killin tyyppistä meininkiä ois tarpeen..
<tale> rhkfin: Vaatii ohjelmoimista. Etsit C:n kirjastofunktioista sopivat joilla noita manipuloidaan, esimerkiksi katsomalla miten top ja kill hommansa tekevät.
<jjo> no siis kill:hän on ihan funkitonakin
<jjo> man 2 kill
<jjo> topin kaltaista toiminnallisuutta en ole itse koskaan tarvinnut, mutta itsekin aloittaisin varmaan topin sorsista
<rhkfin> ok, tänx
<inz> Jos linux riittää alustaks, niin /proc/<pid>/foo:sta löytyy kivoja juttuja
<czr_> procin iteroinnissa vaan pitaa olla sit jonninverran varovainen
<czr_> kun prosessit kuolee niin niiden proc-hakemisto lahtee kans pois. riippumatta siita satutko juuri silloin lukemaan juttuja just sielta.
<czr_> parasta tietty on jos on joku fork-bomb tilanne, niin sopivasti syntyy uusi prosessi samalla PID:illa kuin mika oli aikasemmalla kuin mita olit just lukemassa :-)
<czr_> jalkimmaista tilannetta ps/top ei hanskaa mitenkaan, joten ei sunkaan tarvi
<inz> /proc/<pid>/stat:ista taitaa saada oleelliset tiedot, kunhan vaan jaksaa kaivaa, että missä kohtaa ne siellä on =)
<inz> Oho, nattyn gcc-4.5 toimii jopa nykyään
<inz> Vielä muutama viikko takaperin sillä ei pystyny linkittään
<sulake1> .
<bioterror> ..
<sulake1> hmm... saakos tämän Pidginin jotenkin säilyttämään yhteyden irciin / kanavalle?..
<bioterror> ?
<sulake1> vai onko mun yhteydessä vikaa, kun heittää ping timeout + disconnectia?
<bioterror> kun on tapahtunut mitä
<bioterror> no vähän haiskahtaa siltä, että sun yhteydessä on vikaa
<sulake1> ok.. pitää sitten klikkailla uudestaan päälle, jos tippuu
<bioterror> no kai siellä on joku "auto reconnect"
<sulake1> aika nuukasti on säätövaraa
<bioterror> suosittelen IRCiin muuta ohjelmaa kuin Pidgin
<jjo> mun mielestä pigdinissä kyllä on auto reconnect
<jjo> jos ei muuten, niin pluginina
<sulake1> jjo: ok, pitää etsiä josko löytyisi
<tale> Miksi Lucidin paketit libnfsidmap2 librpcsecgss3 libgssglue1 eivät muka ole luotettavasta lähteestä?
<tale> Olen jo koittanut aptitude update ja aptitude safe-upgrade. Ei muutu tilanne, noi on yhä epäluotettavasta lähteestä jos niitä koittaa asentaa.
<jjo> tale: no mistä se näyttää niitä haluavan hakea?
<tale> jjo: En osannut katsoa mistä pakettivarastosta nuo nimenomaiset paketit tulevat.
<jjo> ainakin `apt-cache policy <paketti>` näyttää mistä repositoryista ja mitä versioita paketista on tarjolla
<tale> No sitten se on http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fjOs2a -> Index of /ubuntu
<matti___> Tietääkö kukaan, kuinka paljon tulis viemään tilaa virtuaalikone, jossa pyörii windows (xp?)
<harto> en tiedä, mut oon aina laittanu 10gt ja hyvin on riittäny
<harto> jos arvata pitäisi niin heittäisin 2,5 - 5 gt
<Finnish> Hmmm, mitenkähän mä pääsisin nautiluksen kautta N900-puhelimeen? Päätteen kautta pääsen user@111.111.11.1 mut mitenkähän sit graafisesti?
<Finnish> Siis ssh user@111.111.11.1
<Finnish> Tolleen pääseen päätteestä
<bioterror> ssh://user@kone
<Finnish> TÄNKS!
<Finnish> Viimeinkin
<Finnish> Ihan huippua, pääsee tutkimaan luuria graafisesti
<IhqTzup> mikäs ois joku hyvä musa soitin mikä tukis sanotuksia hyvin, eli internetistä hakis sanat
<IhqTzup> musasoitin*
<kakeman_> ennemmin pitäs kysyä mikä ois sellanen palvelu josta ne kaikki sanat löytyis
<bioterror> moc + google toiminut täällä ;)
<Sysi> rytmiloota löytää ihan hyvin ku säätää vähän lisää hakupaikkoja
<IhqTzup> ei, vaan soitin ei vastannut tarpeitani, ja käsittääkseni kaikki soittimet eivät tue tuollaista sanojen hakua. mikä olisi joku hyvä musasoitin joka hakee automaattisesti sanat?
<IhqTzup> rytmimuna ei vaihtanut automaattisesti kappaleen vaihtuessa.
<Sysi> kyllä kai mulla vaihtaa :o
<IhqTzup> kokeileppas
<IhqTzup> se olis muuten pätevä soitin minun tarpeisiini
<kakeman_> rytmimuna?
<IhqTzup> rytmilaatikko :D
<Sysi> joo, hyvin vaihtaa
<Sysi> play/pause bugaa..
<Sysi> nyt ei toimi ollenkaa
<Sysi> vissiin pikkusen tökkii tää itekäännetty xfce, gtk-erroreita eikä toi rytmiloota sano terminaaliin mitää
<Finnish> Onks kukaan enää hereillä?
<kakeman> on
<reaby> ei
<kakeman> ei ookkaa
<kakeman> menkää nuksuttelemaa
<kakeman> vituttaa kun tuntee kuumeen nousevan
<reaby> jaa
<kakeman> oon muille nauranu et en oo ollu kipeenä sitten syksyn
<kakeman> muut itkeee facebookissa kokoajan et oon kipeenä yhyy kuolen
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-17
<jarnos> Paavi2_0, onko Bug #688940 myös #!:ssä?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 688940 in festival (Ubuntu) "Festival can not speak other voices than default english" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688940
<czr> kakeman, itku pitkästä ilosta siis :-)
<czr> tosin mul on muuten sama tilanne, paitsi etten ilkkunut kellekään joten kukaan ei ilku takaisin ;-)
<bioterror> hah
<bioterror> vko sitten oli norovirus koko perheellä
<bioterror> silloin nauratti
<Matti__> Kaytan livelevya. Miten voin liittaa windowsista irrottamani osion ubuntuun. Se on jo unallocated. Tarvis vain liittaa. Vai onnistuuko
<hifi> Matti__: sen pitäis olla sen ubuntu-osion jälkeen
<hifi> että sen ubuntu-osion voi venyttää sille alueelle
<hifi> mutta windows jos oli kyseessä niin se on kai yleensä ensimmäisellä osiolla
<hifi> saat tilan helpoiten käyttöön osioimalla sen tyhjän tilan erilliseksi osioksi jota sit käytät miten haluat
<matti__> Mites se sitten kay. Jos alustan sen ext4, miten voin sitten kayttaa sita ubuntussa.
<matti__> Ja anteeks skandien ja kysymysmerkkien puuttuminen, mut englantilainen nappainasettelu.
<hifi> sen pitäis ilmestyä sinne minne muutkin levyt - kai
<hifi> ei sit
<vellujs> osaako joku käyttää gpg:tä?
<vellujs> en tiedä mikä on mun user id
<kakeman> on mulla joku public key mutta ei ole hajuakaan mihin sitä käyttäisi
<vellujs> tiedostoja pitäis salata.
<vellujs> google opastaa sivuille joissa on väärää tietoa tai vanhentunutta
<bioterror> kakeman, eipä sitä oo tarvinnut kuin CoC:n signaamiseen
<Sysi> en sittekää ihan heti allekirjota sitä
<kakeman> CoC?
<Sysi> !CoC
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-18
<Mika__> Öööhh Moikka kaikille.
<Tm_Tr> moi
<Mika__> Mitenkäs tällänen onnistuis, eli pitäisi saada nykyisestä ubuntusta tehtyä live-cd. Kun asentaa seuraavaan koneeseen niin asentuu suoraan nämä kaikki ohjelmat.
<Mika__> ei sen tarvii välttis olla live-cd
<Mika__> customoitu ubuntu josta voisi tehdä customlinux.iso:n jonka vois polttaa cd:lle
<Tm_Tr> !custom
<Mika__> eli en halua backup cd:tä :D
<Tm_Tr> !remaster
<lubotu3> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Tm_Tr> Mika__: auttaisko nuo?
<Mika__> joo kiitos veikkaan että tuo eka linkki on se mitä tarvitsen :)
<Mika__> aloitan sillä
<tuhoojabotti> Jäi kromi zombiksi
<tuhoojabotti> Ei millään halua kuolla
<Sysi> kill -9
<bioterror> ei ne zombiet tahdo -9:lläkää kadota ;)
<tuhoojabotti> Ei taho ei.
<tuhoojabotti> kokeilin kyl
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl käsitä tätä listojen järjestyskuvaketta
<tuhoojabotti> Joku trolli
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas
<tuhoojabotti> kuolihan ne viimein
<kingi89> eihän zombeissa mitään pahaa oo, mut niiden isännissä on ku ne ei anna niiden kuolla
<tuhoojabotti> kromi taitaa jäätyä aina kun synkkiä yrittää.
<tuhoojabotti> Jees
<tuhoojabotti> Poistin sync-tietokannan asetuksista
<tuhoojabotti> käynnisty
<Zoo> Nyt tartteisin TAAS apua.. Itse en osaa tätä ratkaista, jos täällä olisi joku kokeneempi ihminen, joka osaisi jotain asiaan sanoa..
<Zoo> eli kysymys on nettitikusta, mokkulasta, tai millä nimellä kukakin sen tuntee
<Zoo> (onkohan noi edes sama asia)
<Echramath> On ne nykyään.
<Echramath> Ne yritti vara "mokkulan" vaikkea se on aina tarkoittanut erillistä rasiaa joka tekee jonkun asian.
<Zoo> Ongelmani on tämä: Meiltä loppuu taloyhtiön yhteinen kiinteä nettiliittymä. Ja luottohäiriön vuoksi emme pysty ottamaan ns. normaalia nettitikkua.. Nämä Saunalahden Prepaid-tikut ainakin vaativat käyttöjärjestelmäkseen jonkun muun kuin Ubuntun (lähinnä Windowsin tai Mac:n)..
<harto> käteisellä siitä selviää
<Zoo> Mitä tarkoitat?
<Echramath> Maksamalla takuusumman saa yleensä normaalin liittymän.
<harto> jep
<Echramath> Eikä sen myöskään tarvitse olla omissa nimissäsi sen liittymän.
<Zoo> Ja takuusumma on tyyliin 500€
<Jokinen> mä vaan pukkasin modeemin kiinni ja heti tuli joku soneran rekisteröimissivu
<Jokinen> sit verkkopankilla auki
<Zoo> Mutta kuka on sellainen, että antaa omille nimilleen liittymän? Minulla ei ole sellaisia tuttuja.. Lähinnä haluaisin tietää, onko tuohon jotain "kiertosysteemiä" siis ohjelmaa, että se tikku luulisi minun käyttävän jotain muuta käyttistä..?
<Ondalf> takuusumma soneralla 100e ja sitä ei saa takas
<Zoo> koskaan?
<Ondalf> eip
<Echramath> Zoo: Kuka tahansa joka on sun kanssa tekemisissä ja jolle maksat rahaa.
<Zoo> mut eihän se sit mikään takuusumma oo.. sehän on se raha, minkä on maksanu siitä tikusta ja liittymästä
<Zoo> siis tarkotat vaikka, että pyydän kaveria avaamaan mulle liittymän ja maksan siitä kaverille?
<Ondalf> ei niin, jos luottohäiriömerkintä, joutuu uudesta kaapeliliittymästä maksaa 100e lisää ihan muutenvaan, jota ei myyjän mukaan saanu takas
<Ondalf> kysyin asiasta ~4 vuotta sitten
<Echramath> Zoo: Niin. Siitä voi tehdä vaikka ihan virallisen paperin.
<Zoo> no okei. lähetään sit siitä, että mikä tikku sopii kaikkein parhaiten tän järjestelmän kanssa?
<Zoo> siis mistä mun kannattaa se ottaa?
<Zoo> kuin kauan niissä kestää ennen ku ne avataan? tää yhteinen netti loppuu sunnuntaina
<Ondalf> kato tikku, mitä saat esim. saunikselta, ja googleta ubuntu ja sen tikun malli.
<Ondalf> kännykkäliittymät aukeaa päivässä-kahessa
<Zoo> mitä te suosittelette? kai jolllain on jotain kokemuksia jostain tikuista?
<Ondalf> EN suosittele mf636+ perustuvia tikkuja.
<Zoo> tarkottaa mitä?
<Ondalf> siinäpä minun tietämys asiasta ;)
<Hamatti> mikäs niissä vikana?
<Ondalf> olisko ollut koko nimike ZTE MF636+ tikun malli
<Ondalf> notuota, painin melkee puolvuotta erään Asuksen reitittimen kanssa, ko netti katoili taajaan
<Zoo> miksi ei sellasta kannata?
<Ondalf> ja uudelleensoitto ei ollut mahdollisuus
<Zoo> aha, ok
<Ondalf> huihait tietääkseni hieman helpommin toimii linuxin kanssa yhteen
<Zoo> onko ne kaikki jotain 3G-juttuja?
<Zoo> huihait?
<sinppa_> Huawei varmaan
<Ondalf> mitäpä muutakaan... niitä ihtejään juuri. huihai eli Huawei
<Zoo> mut siis se mitä saunalahti markkinoi prepaidissaan, niin se on huawei..
<Zoo> eikä kuulemma toimi linuxissa
<Ondalf> no käys kato mitä google kertoo sen huawein ja ubuntun toiminnasta
<Ondalf> hmm, mitäs nettitikkua ne tarjoaa sitte? meinaan tuolla on ainoostaa mobiililaajakaistahommia
<sinppa_> mulla on huawein e220(tai 230) -mokkulasta ubuntun kanssa ihan hyviä kokemuksia. se tosin on joku vanha malli joka tulee ihan erillisellä usb-piuhalla kiinni
<Ondalf> itellä tarvittaessa puhelin jakaa netin (ZTE Blade) RNDIS verkon ylitte
<Hamatti> mulla oli kaks vuotta tollanen ZTE MF636+, ei mitää ongelmia koskaan
<Hamatti> viikon päästä pitäis seki kytkypaska loppua :D
<Ondalf> Hamatti: jeh. jostain syystä siptunen tunaroijatkaan ei oikeen osannut antaa vinkeitä, kuin se toimis asus wl-500gv1 kans yhteen järkevästi
<Ondalf> jostain syystä nääs yhteys kuoli noin 3min linjan inactiven jälkeen
<Ondalf> tästä on aikas pitkä paasaus siptunen foorumeillakin
<Ondalf> ja winkkarin kanssa se kampe toimii kuin enkeli
<Hamatti> tollasessa käytössä voi toki ollakin joo ongelmia
<Hamatti> itte lähinnä käytin ihan normisti koneessa kiinni
<Ondalf> tjooh, puolenvuojen jälkeen lopetin pään seinään hakkaamisen
<Ondalf> onneksi ei ollut oma kampe :D kaverille turasin moista ko oli kiltisti kysynyt ja vilauttanut lompakkoa
<Hamatti> joo
<Hamatti> mul on ittel projektina täl hetkel rakentaa pfSensellä toimiva routteripc, ku meidän Alinkin ja Thompsonin modeemit kaatuilee rasituksessa sillee ~5-10 min välein
<Hamatti> ei vaa jostai syystä toimi, en tiä onko verkkokorteissa vai missä vika, kun ei jaa ip:tä
<Ondalf> itellä on pöljä laitos (siis ajatuksena pöljä). FreeNAS hostina, jossa Virtualboxiguesteina pfSense ja 2x Debian guesteja
<Hamatti> mulle riittäis ku ois joku laite, joka pysyis pystyssä et vois oikeesti käyttää nettiöä
<Ondalf> ja data menee tuon virtuaali-pfSensen läpi
<Hamatti> ei ois varaa ostaa mitää monen sadan euron vehkeitä, mut voi olla et kesäl on pakko
<Ondalf> prossuna Atom D510 ja rammia 2GB. jaksaa pömistä sen 5mb/s netistä - tuolloin tipahtaa osa toiminnallisuudesta pois, mutta eipä tuollasta vauhtia paljon tuu käytettyä
<Ondalf> kovoina 2x 1TB WD Greenit
<Hamatti> mulla on tollanen vanha pena kakkonen, minkä sain systerin mieheltä ku sillä oli jostai jääny kaappeihin :D
<Ondalf> laitteella yhteensä hintaa noin 300e kaikkine laitteine
<Hamatti> ku sais vaa ensin ton jakamaan DHCP:nä ip:tä lähiverkkoon niin että pääsis edes laitteen hallintaan itseensä kiinni, ni vois jotai tehäkin :D
<Ondalf> ehä soo ku laitta dhcpd pystyy
<Hamatti> mut ku ei toimi
<Ondalf> tsöh
<Hamatti> enkä tiä yhtää missä vika
<Ondalf> sanooko mitään mikään?
<Hamatti> pfSense sanoo et ok, jaetaan ip:tä annetulta rangelta, mut mitää ei anna eikä pääse sen hallintasivulle vaikka laittais staattisetkin ip-asetukset
<Ondalf> tunnistaa kuites verkkikset
<Hamatti> joo
<Ondalf> ja jos tosiaa laite reitittää, huomasin itekki että ei pääse hallintaan, mikäli staattinen ip sun omalla koneellas
<Hamatti> mut ku se ei anna ip:tä jos laittaa koneelle et ota dhcp:ltä
<Hamatti> tuli vaan sillon testattua staattisellakin
<Ondalf> vannot kytkinten toimisen nimeen?
<Ondalf> elisiis oma verkkorautas pitäis toimia
<Hamatti> pitäis
<Hamatti> ainaki toimii nyt ku tulee suoraa modeemilta
<Hamatti> mitä ny modeemi kaatuu ku ei jaksa reitittää
<Ondalf> mikäs modeemi muutes?
<Hamatti> toinen on A-Linkin RR24AP ja toinen Thomson TG784 ja kolmas Wippies HomeBox
<Hamatti> kaikki kolme tekee kuolemaa
<Hamatti> (ei siis kaikki samaan aikaan, vaan erikseen koitettuina)
<Ondalf> aisamperi... linjan laatu vissii jotakuin ok?
<Hamatti> joo, pitäis olla ihan okei
<Hamatti> sillon ku purkit on pystyssä ni toimii kivasti ja nopeasti
<Hamatti> välillä toimii päivän hyvin ja välillä kaatuu 5 min välein
<Hamatti> oli 8 hengen lanit tossa yks vkonloppu eikä kaatunu hetkeksikään
<Hamatti> sit saattaa olla yksin himassa ja tekee kuolemaa 5 min välein
<Ondalf> ookko teheny testiä, onko lämpötilalla tekemistä asialle?
<Hamatti> kyllä noi kuumeneekin, mutta tuntuu että välillä ihan kylmiltäänkin kaatuu
<Hamatti> jotenki tuntuu ettei niiden pitäis millään kaatua edes tällä rasituksella (~7 konetta + pari mobiilia vehjettä)
<Ondalf> kun se kampe kaatuu ja oot ite natin takana, vastaako se pömpeli pingiin kun pingaa a) sinun boksia b) ISP reititintä?
<Ondalf> taisiis ISP DHCP palvelinta
<Hamatti> pömpeli vastaa kyl, ISP:n suuntaan en oo koittanu pingailla
<Ondalf> alappa testaileen sitä jossai vaiheessa
<Hamatti> mistä mä löydän sen ip:n?
<Hamatti> en oo verkkojen suhteen kovin ammattimies
<Ondalf> kato se nykyinen gateway
<Ondalf> tahi dhcp
<Ondalf> tosin jos ne ei nyt vastaa, ei ne vastaa tulevaisuudessakaan - ICMP esto
<Hamatti> pitää kokeilla pingailla sitä ku seuraavan kerran kaatuu
<Hamatti> veikkaan kyl ettei pingaa sekään
<Hamatti> kun ei pääse mihinkään täältä talon sisältä sillon ku kaatuu
<Hamatti> mulla oli aikoinaan pienessä mittakaavassa samaa sillon ku latas piuha punaisena jotai linux distroja, mutta toi tuntuu tekevän tota ny ihan jatkuvasti
<Ondalf> joo nääs jos vika ei olekaan sinun bokseissas - vianrajausta nääs
<Hamatti> joo
<Ondalf> ite tapoin EPC-3000 Ciscon kaapelimodeemin distroilla. ei jaksanut yli 5min 5mb/s++ vauhtia
<Ondalf> niin, saattoi kyllä olla se 3000 yhteyttäkin likaa
<Ondalf> *liikaa
<Hamatti> silloin kun toi Thomson tuli taloon, ni toimi jotai pari viikkoa ilman et pätkäs kertaakaan, mut sit se alotti taas
<Ondalf> oli höpöä huomata, kuin pingi alkaa oikeasti nousemaan. 16 sekunnin pingi ulkomaailmaan oli hieno asia
<Hamatti> koittanu selvitellä jos joku kone oikeesti tappais ton tyyliin kyselemällä et ootko olemassa, mut ei tunnu olevan kiinni siitä mikä vehje on kiinni siinä
<Hamatti> kämppikset ihan hermoromahduksen partaalla ja jotenkin tää lankes mulle :D
<Ondalf> siehä voisit heilutella johtoja ja liittimiä myös siellä seinässä
<Ondalf> eli piuha irti seinästä ym turhakkeita
<Hamatti> hyppysähkö on kiva asia
<Hamatti> meni vähän ohi, mitä johtoja? :P
<Ondalf> joo saa siinä ihmetellä, miksi netti toimii mite sattuu
<Ondalf> siis rj-11
<Hamatti> veikkaan et netti katkee jos sen irrottaa
<Ondalf> eli puhelinkaapelia - toki näin tekee, mutta kun enskerran boksi lahoaa, käytä myös kaikki johot irti seinästä
<Hamatti> joo, on ne siis aina välil ollu irti ja kaikkea
<Ondalf> aaa...
<Hamatti> välillä on modeemit vuorokauden verran ilman mitään virtaa kun toivon että ne siitä tokenisivat
<Ondalf> vie pihalle :D
<Ondalf> tai jos ne on kui naiset, ota kartsalle mukaa xD
<Hamatti> :P
<Hamatti> oma huone on viel tämmöses ihme bunkkerissa ettei saa ees puhelimella ku gprs:ää
<Ondalf> nohö. jäätävän tehokas antenni kehii :D
<Hamatti> ku olis tossa pari mokkulaa, joita vois käyttää muuten, mutta kun nekään ei saa kunnon yhteyksiä :P
<Ondalf> no soot sitte jumalan selän takana siellä ja tehokkaasti
<Ondalf> kai sul ikkuna on?
<Ondalf> kato mokkula, missä antennipistoke ja lykkää antenni ikkunan kylkee
<Ondalf> tosin, ei sillä siltikään pelaa
<tale> Hamatti: ISP:lle voi valittaa jos epäilee linjan olevan huono, ne voi mitata signaalin laatua.
<Hamatti> mä veikkaan et linjat on kyl kunnossa ja että se on toi modeemi joka kaatuu
<Hamatti> aina ku pysyy motukka pystyssä ni toimii ihan mielettömän hyvin
<tale> Zoo: Kyllä minulla toimi Ubuntussa Saunalahden prepaidissa tullut mokkula. Mutta voi ostaa sopivan mokkulan omaksi ja hankkia Prepaidin ilman kylkiäistä. Varmuuden vuoksi voi usb-modeswitchin asentaa niin kauan kuin nettiyhteys toimii.
<tale> Hamatti: Saako modeemiin ohjelmistopäivitystä?
<Zoo> siis mikä on usb-modeswitch?
<tale> Zoo: Se on asennuspaketti.
<Zoo> mistä sen saa?
<Hamatti> tale, muistaakseni tsekkasin yhessä vaiheessa että tossa olis uusin
<tale> Zoo: Jotkut mokkulat tarvii sen toimiakseen.
<Zoo> miten sen saa asennettua?
<tale> Zoo: sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<Mkaysi> Zoo: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Zoo> riittääkö kun kirjoitan vain noin?
<tale> http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=Mokkulasulkeiset
<Zoo> öö.. kaks neuvoo.. kumpi on oikea?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5pNfnc -> Evernet User Manual : MOKKULASULKEISET
<Mkaysi> tale: Eihän aptitude tule Ubuntun oletusasennuksessa ?
<tale> Zoo: Kato tosta Mokkulasulkeisista.
<Mkaysi> !find usbmodeswitch
<tale> Zoo: Molemmat neuvot on oikein.
<Zoo> mä n vaan osaa lukea noita ohjeita, kun en oo juuri mitään itse oikeastaan tällä tehnyt..
<Zoo> [sudo] password for xoxoxo:
<Zoo> Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<Zoo> Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu
<Zoo> Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis
<Zoo> usb-modeswitch on jo uusin versio.
<Zoo> usb-modeswitch on merkitty käyttäjän toimesta asennetuksi.
<Zoo> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Zoo>   libswing-layout-java libequinox-osgi-java libfelix-main-java visualvm
<Zoo>   libfelix-framework-java libnb-platform12-java
<Zoo> Poista ne komennolla "apt-get autoremove".
<Zoo> 0 päivitetty, 0 uutta asennusta, 0 poistettavaa ja 10 päivittämätöntä.
<Zoo> mitä toi tarkottaa???
<Zoo> siis mitä mun pitää tehdä?
<Zoo> siis tollasen vastauksen ato mun pääte kun laitoin ton installin ja sit salasanan
<Zoo> anto eikä ato
<Mkaysi> Zoo: Laita mokkula kiinni (tai irrota ja laita takaisin) ja sen pitäisi kysyä pin-koodia,
<Zoo> ei mul oo sitä vielä.. Olisko mun pitäny ensin hankkia se?
<Zoo> lähteekö se siis käyntiin ihan silleen, että mä vaan tungen sen tähän koneeseen?
<Mkaysi> Tökkäät kiinni, niin Ubuntu kysyy pin-koodia.
<Zoo> siis toi saunalahden prepaidikin?
<Mkaysi> Näin ainakin oli Kympin DUOlla.
<Zoo> minkä pitäis olla vain windows ja macos yhteensopiva..
<Zoo> mikä on kympin duo?
<Mkaysi> Mokkula ja laajakaista samassa paketissa.
<Zoo> mistä sen saa?
<Zoo> niin juu, se ei siis oo prepaid..
<Mkaysi> Varmaan kaikista Kympin liikkeistä.
<Zoo> mikä se kymppi on?
<Zoo> joku uus operaattori?
<Mkaysi> http://www.kymp.fi/
<Zoo> ei löydy läheltäkään.. eikä noilla ollu niitä prepaideja.. :(
<anger> Oliko joku käyttänyt tota kde:n netbook-versiota enemmänkin?
<anger> Oliko 4.6 merkittävästi parempi kuin 4.5?
<Ondalf> en enää ees muista miten 4.5 eros 4.6:sta
<Ondalf> ompa moinen pyörinyt täytenä installina tuossa eeepc:ssä
<anger> Vähän hienosäätöä tuntuisi vielä kaipaavan
<anger> Itellä toi vieläpä htpc-käytössä
<Ondalf> ihan lupsakasti toi 900mhz celeroni gigan rammilla jaksaa pyöritellä viimosinta kde:ta
<anger> Vähän sekin hankaloittaa, että resoluutio hd-tasoa, mutta ulkoasu pitäisi kuitenkin olla luokkaa 640 leveä jotta näkee hyvin sohvalle asti
<anger> Ei oikein noi fontin skaalaukset tunnu toimivan sitten
<anger> Esim. spotifyssä ei juuri näe mitä hakukenttään kirjottaa, kun se kentän koko ei kasva fonttien kasvaessa :)
<Ondalf> :D
<Ondalf> jokin compiz kikkare pyörimään ja zoomi-omituisuus käyttöön
<Ondalf> ei tarvii skaalailla
<anger> No, mahdollisimman vähän virityksiä
<anger> Ei toi atomi jaksa ihan liian hyvin pyörittää
<Sysi> kwinin pitäis tarjota zoomi
<anger> Ja yleensä noista virityksistä tulee sitten jossain muualla ongelmia
<Ondalf> totta tuokin
<Ondalf> eihän ole GMA3150 huitomas kuvaa ruutuun?
<Ondalf> eli prossuina ois silloin D510 tai D4x0 jokin tuollanen. en muista tarkalleen mallia tuosta 400-sarjasta. NC10 piirisarja kuitenki
<hiskiboy> Miten muutan muistikortin nimen eli LABEL
<hiskiboy> ai keksinpäs
<tale> Zoo: Katso MOkkulasulkeisista mitkä mokkulat toimii Linuxissa heittämällä. Hommaat semmoisen. Ei ole pakko ottaa Prepaidin kylkiäisenä mokkulaa.
<Zoo> mä en kyl tajua noista mitään.. mulla on tuo ubuntu 10.10 ja oon ihan pihalla, kun en tajua noista yhtään mitään.. Oon kato nainen ja blondikin vielä..
<anger> Pitäsköhän sitä päivittää jo 11.04:n... :)
<anger> jos ei muuten, niin siksi että kone on toiminut nyt niin hyvin, että voisi laittaa ton tilalle
<wagneri> 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat riittää :) Paitsi vanhus tarviis opettajaa ton kanssa, hitsi.
<tale> anger: Jos kone toimii hyvin, voi 11.04:ään päivittäminen hyvinkin pahentaa tilannetta.
<tale> Zoo: Esimerkiksi tämä sivu: http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=3G-kayttikset
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xGGAV8 -> Evernet User Manual : 3G-kayttikset
<tale> Zoo: Katot siitä mokkulan jonka rivillä lukee Network Manager OK. Se tarkottaa Ubuntun Networkmanager osaa muodostaa yhteyden mokkulan kautta.
<tale> Zoo: Noi on ne vaivattomimmin toimivat  mokkulat.
<tale> Zoo: Niitä muitakin saa säätelyllä toimimimaan, paitsi ne joiden kohdalla lukee "ei toimi".
<Sysi> rytmiloota sanoo "Muistialueen ylitys" onkohan tolle jotai tehtävissä?
<Sysi> voiko johtua ite käännetystä xfce:stä johon sisältyy gtk-moottori?
<tale> Sysi: Jos sulla on julkaistu versio Ubuntusta, tuo on vika.
<Sysi> 10.10
<tale> Sysi: Vaikea sanoa missä, joko rytmilaatikossa tai jossain sen käyttämässä ajoaikaisessa kirjastossa.
<tale> Sysi: Katsoitko jo, onko tuommoista vikailmoitusta tehtynä rytmilaatikosta?
<Sysi> eiku 10.04
<Sysi> mikä tuo on englanniksi?
<Sysi> memory overfloat?
<Sysi> hmm, segfaultteja löytyy vaan suoraan käynnistyessä
<tale> Sysi: Käynnistä se komennolla LANG=C rhytmbox
<tale> Sysi: Tollain saat englanninkieliset virheilmoitukset.
<tale> Sysi: Tämmöinen vikailmoitus olisi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/662251
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 662251 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhytmbox crashes on importing m3u file" [Medium,Triaged]
<Sysi> nyt ei kaadu, antaa vaan glib-erroreita
<tale> Sysi: On tietty mahdollista se kaatuu vaan suomenkielisenä, tai jos kieli on muu kuin englanti.
<tale> Sysi: Koita vaan keksiä millä tavalla saat joka kerta tai ainakin mahdollisimman usein vian näkyviin. Sitten voi etsiä onko vika jo ilmoitettu, jos ei ole teet vikailmoituksen Ubuntun Launchapdiin.
<Sysi> nyt se jääty..
<Sysi> hmm, se ei ehkä tykkää tosta gstreamerin pulseaudio-moduulista, ku ite pulsea ei oo
<Sysi> ei kaadu mutta suljettaessa: (rhythmbox:7576): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_foreach: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Haittaako? :P
<Sysi> xorgin prosessi alko syömään prossutehoa..
<anger> jostain mä muistelen lukeneeni, että toi uusi .38 kerneli parantaisi atin näytönohjaimen tukea
<anger> vai olikohan se väärin
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Mitäs parannettavaa niis? ;P
<anger> tietokone.fi:stä ilmeisesti, ja se olikin fusion-suorittimien tuki
<anger> onhan toi vähän säätöä jos ei os-ajureita halua käyttää
<anger> tosin onkohan mulla oikeasti edes tarvetta 3d-kiihotukselle
<tuhoojabotti> Mitäs säätöä?
<tuhoojabotti> :o
<mjr> fusionin toimivuus vapaan ajurin kanssa on kai vähän vielä ilmassa, ja etenkin saattaa tosiaan tarvita uudempia ytimiä ja ajuriversioita
<tuhoojabotti> En tiiä tommosist.
<tuhoojabotti> "THIS UTILITY MAY DISABLE SECURITY / ANTIVIRUS SOFTWARE, OR ADVERSELY AFFECT YOUR SYSTEM. REVIEW ACCOMPANYING DOCUMENTATION CAREFULLY BEFORE INSTALLING."
<tuhoojabotti> huh
<Zoo> vieläkö täällä on joku kuka on neuvonut mua sen nettitikun kanssa?
<Zoo> vaikka esim. tale..?
<Zoo> Siellä ei ollu mitään ohjeita ubuntun 10.10 käyttiksen nettitikkuongelmiin, vaan uusin versio oli siis 10.4. Meneekö tähän uusimpaan samat käskyt vai pitääkö ottaa vanhempi versio käyttöön??
<tale> Zoo: Arvaukseni on ihan samojen käskyjen toimivan.
<d4ni> hi
<d4ni> i have a asus 1215n
<d4ni>  i ve installed already ubuntu 10.10 but there is a problem: if i connect to lan or wifi network, each time i login with facebook or gmail (just these 2 websites!!) the network crashes down and the only way to re-use the network is rebooting
<Sysi> loco channel, finnish please
<Sysi> takaisin toimivalla kubuntulla
<Sysi> mulla näkyy Inconsolata-fontilla boldattu teksti väärin konsolessa, mitähän tälle vois tehä?
<Sysi> menee ikään kuin liian leveäksi, katoaa kirjaimia näkyvistä
<Sysi> sama fontti toimii xfce-terminaalissa
<Sysi> korjata rendaus tai estää boldattu teksti, mutta miten
<Sysi> tiedetty bugi, ei korjausta..
<Sysi> oiskohan jotai muuta qt-terminaalia?
<Sysi> sen verran eriä että rendaa fontit erilailla
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-19
<kill3> "Error creating object. Please verify that the Microsoft Data Access Components 2.1 (or later) have been properly installed. "
<kill3> Miksi wine kiusaa?
<Sysi> missä sanoi mitä tehdessä?
<kill3> yritän käynnistää Suunnon Training Manager Ohjelmaa
<Guest35724> Kuinka määritetään joku kansion omistajaksi SSH:lla?
<Sysi> chown käyttäjä /filu
<Guest35724> Kiitos, kokeilen tuota
<Guest35724> Miten saa määritettyä yhtäaikaa kaikille saman omistajan?
<Guest35724> Man chown vastasi.
<Guest35724> chown -hR
<pesasa> Höh... Käykös tuo Virtualboxiin asennettu Natty jotenkin normaalia hitaammin.
<pesasa> Kun laitoin soittamaan Youtubesta musiikkia, niin se soi pari pykälää hitaamin. Siis sillai matalammalta.
<pesasa> Reboot näköjään auttoi.
<tekonivel> koklaan 11.04:aa
<tekonivel> noni nyt meni ä ja ö:kin käyttöön
<tekonivel> mukavan sukkela live-cd:ltä, jahka on käynnistynyt
<tekonivel> ja aika paljon versionumerot kasvaneet, esim. gwibber 2.32.2 -> 2.91.jotain
<tekonivel> joo haluun tän!
 * tekonivel katuu
<tekonivel> varmaan kandee venata että 11.04 oikeesti julkaistaan huhtikuussa
<tekonivel> vai koska olikaan
<tekonivel> empathyssä jos saisi disabloitua joinaus+leave -viestit ni ois kyl kiva
<tekonivel> varmaan joku kehittyneempi irc-clientti vois olla paikallaan
<tekonivel> mut tää on kiva ku integroituu näin kivasti
<robotti^> tekonivel: irssi on ihan hyvä
<robotti^> se on kehittynein
<tuhoojabotti> irssi \o
<tekonivel> meh
<tekonivel> normaalielämässä käytän ERCiä
<tekonivel> se on kehittynein :)
<tuhoojabotti> European Research Council
<robotti^> höpsistä
<robotti^> tekonivel: mikä on ERC?
<tekonivel> emacs irc-clientti ;)
<tekonivel> hehe
<tuhoojabotti> nii on.
<robotti^> no lol
<tekonivel> maailman paras tekstieditori
<robotti^> no ehkä, mutta en ehkä irkkaisi emacsilla
<robotti^> suuttui
<robotti^> tekonivel: palasit
<robotti^> tekonivel: suutuit
<tekonivel> oho ei ihan bugivapaa tää Natty vielä ;)
<robotti^> tekonivel: http://irssi.org/ <-- tolla on hyvä irkata
<robotti^> tekonivel: mä testasin virtualboxilla, päivitin ja ei enää käynnistynyt
<robotti^> joten ehkäpä odottelen vielä
<tekonivel> meh, pitäydyn ERCissä. sitä voi komentaa lispillä jeah jeah jeah
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/isfgv3 -> Irssi - The client of the future
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<robotti^> tekonivel: no ei oo niin käyttäjäystävällinen ja irssin oppii muutenkin nopeammin
<Mkaysi> http://znc.sf.net/
<tekonivel> joo no eipä irkissä ole paljoo oppimista mitä ei äidinmaidossa tullut mukana :)
<tekonivel> riippunee äidistä tosin
<tekonivel> mut joo, tää gui-integraatio tässä telepathyssä kiinnostaa
<robotti^> jep
<tekonivel> sukkela gui kyllä kokonaisuudessaan
<tekonivel> olispa oikeasti käyttämässäni 10.10:ssäkin näin sujakka
<tekonivel> ehkä pitää säätää jotain
<tekonivel> hmm
<pesasa> Mäkin testailen Nattya Virtualboxissa. Yritän logata sisään Classic Desktopilla. Mutta aina gtk-teema tipahtaa pois päältä ja kaikki on sillä harmaalla oletusteemalla.
<Mkaysi> Minun Natty on sekaisin
<tekonivel> alpha 3?
<pesasa> alpha 3
<tekonivel> mulla on alpha3 live, mut ei päivitetty (ku ei mahdu asentumaan itseensä)
<tekonivel> enkä jaksa nyt säätää mitään lisätilaa
<Mkaysi> X ja NVidia päibittyivät samaan aikaan ja sen jälkeen on ollut hajalla.
<tekonivel> Mkaysi: oijoi, X ja hw-ajurit samaan aikaa päivitykseen -> trouble
<tekonivel> näinkin jotain läppää tuolla OMG Ubuntussa Nvidia -ajureista
 * tekonivel käyttää Asus EeePC 901:stä
<pesasa> Mutta vähän kyllä epäilyttää... Aikooko Canonical tosiaan tehdä Ubuntusta Mac OS X:n halpiskopion?
<tekonivel> aha tässä on joku Banshee
<tekonivel> pesasa: aina on vaihtoehtoja... se on hyvä jutska
<tekonivel> Gnome Shell, KDE, kunnon Gnome, Unity jne
<pesasa> Julkaisu toisensa jälkeen matkitaan enemmän ja enemmän. Nyt jopa tuo menu tuonne yläpalkkiin.
<pesasa> KDE:tä minä itse käytän.
<tekonivel> pesasa: menu meni mulla yläpalkkiin 10.04:ssä muistaakseni
<tekonivel> aiemmin se piti laittaa sinne
<tekonivel> (jos halus)
<tekonivel> katos Banshee mediaplayer (C) Novell inc
<tekonivel> 8-o
<tekonivel> miten tää on eri kuin Rhythmbox, näyttää samalta
<pesasa> Menu yläpalkissa on kyllä aika kuollut idea (normaalilla desktopilla).
<pesasa> Ainakin näin kun itse tykkää käyttää focus-follows-mouse -asetusta.
<tekonivel> musta se on defaulttina ihan kiva läppärin käytäjille (ainakin miniläppärin)
<pesasa> Miniläppärillä ehkä, mutta ei noin yleensä.
<Sysi> mun miniläppärin palkkisetupilla ei oikeen toiminu
<Sysi> siihen valikkoon ei kyllä yleensä tarvi koskea
<tekonivel> mut follow-mouse (joka on kyllä aika kreisi ominaisuus, jostain sieltä männävuosilta) varmaan raivostuttaa
<tekonivel> taisi siis ylämenu+followmouse on raivostuttava
<tekonivel> meikä on niin tottunut alt-tabbailemaan että follow-mousesta ei tulis mulla mitään
<tekonivel> tai kai siihen oppis
<Sysi> mää mietin että wintoosalla vois kokeila sitä
<Sysi> ku siinä ei saa muuten kunnolla
<tekonivel> onks siinäki followmouse?
<Sysi> että esim scrollaaminen nostais ikkunan
<Sysi> tekonivel: saatavilla
<tekonivel> Sysi: oho en tiennyt... vain 20 vuotta sen jälkeen ku se tuli käyttöön X11:sta :)
<Sysi> emt kauanko se ois ollu
<Sysi> vihaan vaan sen defaultteja, joita ei oikeen voi muuttaa
<tekonivel> meikä lähtee kyl tonne takas 10.10:n puolelle
 * tekonivel shutdown -r now
<pesasa> Olihan tuo Windowsissa jo niissä vanhoissa 95/98 -versioissa sen PowerTools-paketin kautta.
<robotti^> toimiiko global menu hyvin ubuntussa?
<Mkaysi> Siihen asti kunnes Unity kaatuu.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-20
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/UFO_Alien_Invasion
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JccXUs -> Viikko 12 - UFO:AI | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Mistä valitaan oletus tiedostoselain?
<Mkaysi> Haluaisin käyttää Nautilusta, mutta Dolphin aukeaa kokoajan.
<skfin> Mkaysi: syss
<skfin> Äh
<Mkaysi> Skfin ?
<skfin> Mkaysi: systemsettings, oletusohjelmat, tiedostoselain
<skfin> Toi ainakin vaihtaa kde:n oletuksen
<Sysi> gconfissa on varmaan omat säädöt
<Mkaysi> Käytössä on Unity 2D
<Sysi> kätsyä kans poistaa kaikki turhat filumanagerit
<Mkaysi> Tai tavallinen Gnome, joka väittää olevansa Unity 2D
<skfin> Mkaysi: Mutta jotkut ohjelmat ja jutut voi silti noudattaa kde:n asetuksia
<Mkaysi> tuo kde asetusjuttu on sekava.
<Mkaysi> Onko Nautilus "File Manager" vai "File Manager"?
<Sysi> kahesta on vielä aika helppo kokeilla
<Mkaysi> jokin tiedosto ei ole kirjoitettava sanoo KDE system settongs
<Sysi> systemsettings on aika loistava asetusten määrään nähen, etenki 4.5:ssä eikä 4.4:kää paha
<Mkaysi> No nyt toimi kun sähläsi chownilla, kiitos avusta
<valto> server 178.162.234.177
<anger> mikä se olikaan se ohjelma, jolla sai helpoiten korjattua videoformaatin aspektitiedot?
<anger> mpgtx taisi olla taikasana, mutta ei taas keksi miten se toimikaan...
<anger> unohtakaa, sain jo toimimaan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-12
<czr> peku, neljä voi olla primääriä. gparted luultavasti vain suojeli sua virheiltä :-)
<czr> GPT on asia erikseen sit.
<Mirv> jee, uutta compiz ja unitya tulossa varmaan tänään. unity-ppa on toiminut varsin kivasti, edellisessä julkaistussa oli vielä pari ärsyttävää hud/Alt-bugia
<Tm_T> hmh, KDE:lle oli se hudintyylinenpluginrunnerille mutten ole saanut sitä toimimaan
<ski2> Heh - laitteistotoimittaja vittuuntui kun yks firma on koekäyttänyt ohjelmistoa kvm-virtualisoiduissa ubuntuissa ja nopeampi huomattavasti kuin vanhat noin 120 * kalliimmat dedikoidut serverit.
<n1ko> kehtaakin uusi rauta olla vanhaa nopeampaa
<ski2> On tietenkin ja muistia paljon enempi.
<ski2> Niitä vaan vituttaa kun luulivat saavansa ison kaupan uusista vermeistä.
<czr> ecc-muisti maksaa yllättävän paljon
<czr> ja paristovarmennettu muisti hyvänä kakkosena
<ski2> Toisaalta kasattiin noin koneet jämä muisteista ( oli jäänyt pienempiä muisteja paljon käyttämättä - ja SSD:t tietokannoille sopivasti vapaana. Ja uudehko serveri oli jäänyt bladejen takia käyttämättä.
<Myrtti> siistimpää kieltä, por favor
<Migho> Saiskos täällä kysyä neuvoja? olisi tuossa tuollainen kiinteällä IP:llä varustettu ubuntu server 10.04.4, hienosti saa yhteyden kyllä joka paikkaan ja pingaa kaikkia laitteita hyvin mutta putty ei millään tahdo yhdistää, sanoo vaan että connection refused
<Migho> tarvitseeko se jotain paketteja tms jotta putty yhdistäisi vai mitä pitäisi tehdä
<Sysi> joo, openssh-server
<Sysi> olettaen ettet oo palomuuria viritelly
<Migho> vetääkös tuo ssh jonkun serverin ihan LANin ulkopuolelle
<Migho> ei tarvitsisi kuin kotoa sitä hallita
<mjr> oletuksena se ottaa vastaan yhteyksiä mistä vaan
<Sysi> ssh-server on se jonka putty haluaa toiseen päähän
<Migho> jaah, no asennampa sitten sen. tack
<Migho> jepa, works well. kiitoksia
<tabasko> blääh, pitipä täyttää itkuviesti maikkarille
<tabasko> vaikka tuskin vastaavat
<Mkaysi> Tabasko, silverlight?
<tabasko> sepä se
<tabasko> olisin halunnut katsoo madcookia, mutta ei haukannut moonlightia
<tumppu> ei
<tumppu> aina moonlight on 0.0.1 versiota liian vanha
<yakc> se johtuu drm:stä
<tumppu> kuraa
<tabasko> joo, niin kanssa luin
<tabasko> tohon versioon oli lisätty drm ja moonlight ei sitä tule tukemaan
<tabasko> joka on hyvä se
<tumppu> on
<tumppu> vielä kun irtautuisvat drm:stä
<yakc> harmittaa kun siellä katsomossa taitaa kaikki olla nykyään suojassa
<tumppu> niin on
<yakc> jostain maalikoosteesta lähtien
<tabasko> pysyin itseasiassa aika asiallisena palautteessani, vaikka v*tutti hieman. Oli melkein jo popparit pöydässä kun olin jo unohtanut että ne käyttää silverlightia
<yakc> ennen sentään pystyi sm-liigan maalit ja muut katsomaan sieltä
<tabasko> toi madcook taitaa olla vain nettisarja, joten pitää jäädä odottelemaan mahdollisia DVD-versioita :)
<ski2> Yllättävän hyvin näkyy (windows8) virtuaalikoneessa noi ..
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-13
<Jeanina> Ketään IRC-neroo hereillä?
<tale> Jeanina: Toki on.
<Jeanina> no siis kun oon käyttäny tätä xchatia
<tale> Jeanina: Oli mukava olla avuksi. Vaikken ihan ymmärräkään miksi hereilläolotilastoja keräät.
<Jeanina> ja koneella on kaks käyttäjää niin toisen clientin haluaisin kaveriksi
<tale> Mutta menenkin nyt nukkumaan kun jo vastailin kaikkiin kysymyksiin.
<Jeanina> :P
<tale> Jeanina: Ai et halunnutkaan pelkästään hereilläolotilastoja kerätä?
<Jeanina> kysyin hereillä olijaa siksi että tiedän onko apuja saatavilla ;)
<Jeanina> en halunnut
<Jeanina> mutta siis mitä muuta clienttiä voi käyttää kuin xchatia?
<Jeanina> enkä halua mitään selainirkkiä
<Jeanina> vai onko niitä olemassa?
<tale> Jeanina: Irc-asikasohjelmia on kymmeniä.
<tale> Jeanina: Suosittu on irssi, koska sitä voi screenin kanssa käyttää persistentisti.
<Jeanina> mutta mikäli olen käsittänyt oikein sen asentaminen on todella hankalaa
<tale> Jeanina: Asentaminen tapahtuu komentamalla apt-get install screen irssi
<Jeanina> kun en tosiaan oo mikään nero
<Jeanina> miten se komennetaan?
<Jeanina> kuten huomaat
<tale> Jeanina: Toinen tapa on Ubuntun sovellusvalikoimasta etsiä nuo ohjelmat, siis screen ja irssi.
<tale> Jeanina: Ubuntun sovellusvalikoima löytyy sieltä ohjelmien valikosta.
<Jeanina> molemmat?
<Jeanina> :)
<Jeanina> sen tiedän
<tale> Jeanina: Jos haluat käyttää molempia sinun pitää ne molemmat asentaa.
<Jeanina> miksi haluan käyttää molempia? toimiiko kumpikaan yksinään?
<tale> Jeanina: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Irc_kurssi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vyK53E -> Irc kurssi – Porixi
<tale> Jeanina: Kumpikin toimi yksinään. Voit asentaa pelkästään irssin, ja sitten jos tunnet tarvitsevasi sovellusta screen asennat sen.
<Jeanina> mitä ne niinku siis tekee?
<tale> Jeanina: Lue tuo ohje jonka linkin pistin.
<Jeanina> hetki, älä mee nukkumaan?
<tale> Jeanina: Asiasta toiseen, hyvä IRC-tapa on olla kysymättä onko kukaan hereillä tai kirjoittaa muutakaan small talkia tai metakysymyksiä. Parempi on kirjoittaa vaan suoraan se mitä haluaa kysyä ja odottaa kunnes joku vastaa. Mieluiten odottaa pidempään kuin 1 minuutin.
 * Jeanina pyytää anteeksi vääränlaista käytöstään
<Jeanina> suositteletko siis asentamaan molemmat yhtä aikaa?
<tale> Jeanina: Tässä selitetään mitä hyötyä siitä screenistä on: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Edistyneempi_Irkkaus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YD5Tqt -> Edistyneempi Irkkaus – Porixi
<tale> Jeanina: Jos tunnet tarvitsevasi tuommoista, ota screen käyttöön. En osaa suositella mitään kun en tiedä vaatimusdokumenttiasi.
<Jeanina> Joo, luin sen. Kirjotin tonne asennusohjelmaan irssi ja tuli kaks vaihtoehtoo joku smurffi ja joku pigdin
<Jeanina> lähinnä kyse on kavereiden kanssa chattailemisesta irc:n välityksellä
<tale> Jeanina: Eikö Sovellusvalikoima tosiaan löytänyt irssi-nimistä ohjelmapakettia?
<Jeanina> ei
<tale> Jeanina: Mikä Ubuntu sinulla on?
<Jeanina> tai siis menin tonne Dashin etusivulle ja siellä otin sen "lisää sovelluksia" ja kirjotin "irssi" ja noi kaks tuli
<Jeanina> mistä mä sen näen?
<tale> Jeanina: Eli kun on Dash, oletan sinulla on Ubuntu 11.10?
<tale> Jeanina: Jos käynistät päätteen, Dashissä kirjoittaa pääte tai tarminal, ja siinä päätteessä kirjoittaa komennon lsb_release -a
<Jeanina> siis päivitän aina uusimpaan kun se tulee päivityksiin
<Jeanina> No LSB modules are available.
<Jeanina> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Jeanina> Description: Ubuntu 11.10
<tale> Jeanina: Selvä, tosta näkee version.
<Jeanina> totako hait?
<tale> Jeanina: Sitä juuri.
<Jeanina> olis vielä pari riviä ollu
<tale> Tuossakin ubuntussa on irssi, Dash ei ehkä sitä tajua mutta Ubuntun Sovellusvalikoima niminen sovellus kyllä löytää. Tai paketinhallintaohjelma synaptic.
<tale> Jeanina: Helpointa lienee siinä päätteessä kirjoittaa sudo apt-get install irssi
<Jeanina> nyt se tekee jotain
<Jeanina> sit tuli taas toi oma@oma-HP-G7000-Notebook-PC:~$
<tale> Jeanina: Jos ei mitään virheistä ilmoittavaa tullut, saat sen irssin nyt käyntiin komentamalla siinä päätteessä irssi
<Jeanina> miks tuolla lukee 57% 1 irssi
<tale> Jeanina: Missä niin lukee?
<Jeanina> eli jos kirjotan irssi niin pitäis tapahtua?
<tale> Jeanina: Jos on tekstiä joka pitää näyttää, käytä pastebiniä. Jos on kuva, ota kuvakaappaus ja pistä se jonnekin nettiin.
<Jeanina> tuolla aiempana
<tale> Jeanina: Sun pitää opetella käyttämään sitä irssiä. Sinähän jo yhden ohjeen luit.
<tale> Jeanina: Tai ehkä pitää palata peruskysymyksiin. Miksi haluat kaksi eri IRC-asiakasohjelmaa siihen koneeseen? Jos on kaksi käyttäjää, tee molemmille oma käyttäjätunnus. Sitten ne voi molemmat käyttää XChattiä, ja molemmilla on oma erillinen XChat käynnissä.
<Jeanina> en oo saanu kahta xchatia toimimaan
<Jeanina> http://aijaa.com/007129765803
<Jeanina> pääsin yhdestä vaiheesta
<tale> Jeanina: Jaa, se 57% vaan tarkoitti tuon verran on siitä asennettavasta ohjelmapaketista saatu noudettua.
<Jeanina> eli sitä ei oo kokonaan saatu vai?
<tale> Jeanina: Isomman paketin kanssa huomaa se luku kasvaa pikku hiljaa, irssi on niin pieni että taisi lävähtää tuo 57 % ja sitten heti jo valmistui koko noutl.
<Jeanina> oli siinä muitaki lukuja
<tale> Jeanina: Kyllä se kokonaan tuli, siinä alempana sanotaan Noudettiin 934 Kt ajassa ...
<Jeanina> :)
<Jeanina> huoleni oli siis turha
<Jeanina> no mitä jos mä nyt haluun sen toisenki, niin eikö seki oo hyvä asentaa tässä päätteessä?
<tale> Jeanina: Juu, turha huoli. Se irssi on nyt asennettu. Mutta kaksi XChattiä onnistuu, kun on kaksi eri käyttäjää jotka niitä käynnistelee.
<tale> Jeanina: Minusta tuntuu, ettei se screen ja irssi auta nyt siihen ongelmaan jota olet ratkomassa.
<Jeanina> no siis mä oon saanu vaan yhen xchatin käyntiin
<tale> Jeanina: Onko ongelmana, että samalla koneella on kaksi käyttäjää, ja haluaisit molemmille oman pikaviestinohjelman käyntiin?
<Jeanina> toiselle käyttäjälle toinen clientti :)
<Jeanina> joo
<tale> Jeanina: Tee molemmille oma käyttäjätunnus, sitten molemmat voi käynnistää oman XChatin, eikä sun tartte opetella irssiä.
<Jeanina> ei se aukee ku yhen kerran
<tale> Jeanina: En usko tuota.
<Jeanina> ku jos aion avata xchatin uusiks niin se avaa sen saman
<Jeanina> :(
<tale> Jeanina: Toki, mutta koitan sanoa, että sen *toisen käyttäjän* pitää käynnistää se toinen XChat.
<Jeanina> Ymmärrän mitä tarkoitat. Mutta kun jos ensimmäinen käyttäjä on jo kirjautunut sisään xchatiin, ja toinen käyttäjä koettaa "avata uutta", niin se avaa sen jo käynnissä olevan.. Siis miten avata kaksi xchatia?
<tale> Jeanina: Katsot sillä dashillä käyttäjät tai käyttäjätilit tai käyttäjien hallinta, en muista mikä se on  11.10:ssä. Sitten teet toisen käyttäjätunnuksen.
<tale> Sitten kun on kaksi tai useampia käyttäjätunnuksia, sisään jo kirjautunut voi vaihtaa käyttäjää, eli siinä samassa painikkeessa josta kirjaudutaan ulos on toiminto "vaihda käyttäjää":
<tale> Silloin sen ekan käyttäjän istunto jää XChatteineen pyörimään, ja toinen voi kirjautua sisään omalla käyttäjätunnuksellaan.
<tale> Jatkamalla samoin voi pomppia niiden kahden käyttäjän istuntojen välillä sen mukaan kumpi koneen ääressä istuu.
<Jeanina> missähän täällä on sellanen "kirjaudu ulos" -painike?
<Jeanina> joo, mutta missä se painike on?
<tale> Jeanina: En tiedä siitä 11.10:stä. Miten olet sen saanut suljettua? Siitä samasta painikkessta varmaan.
<tale> toivottavasti et virtanappulasta suoraan sammuta, se on huono tapa.
<Jeanina> rastista
<Jeanina> siis sammutan xchatin tosta rastista
<Jeanina> ku en oo muita nähny
<tale> Jeanina: Onko siinä minä-valikossa toiminto vaihtaa käyttäjää?
<Jeanina> missä minä-valikossa?
<tale> Jeanina: Jaa, entä jos dashissä kirjoittaa vaihda käyttäjää? Tai switch user?
<Jeanina> en mä halua kirjautua ulos käyttäjätililtä
<Jeanina> vain ja ainoastaan että sekä minä että tyttäreni voidaan käyttää irc-ohjelmaa
<Jeanina> yhtäaikaa
<tale> Jeanina: Ei tarvitse kirjautua ulos. Tuo vaihda käyttäjää on eri juttu kun kirjautuminen ulos.
<Jeanina> joo tiedän
<Jeanina> mutta se ei ilmota jos mulle joku kirjottaa irc:ssä ku tyttö on siellä
<Jeanina> sehän on sillon sama ku käytetään yhtä ohjelmaa ja kirjaudutaan sisään vuorotellen
<tale> Jeanina: Entä jos asennat toisen pikaviestinohjelman jossa on graafinen käyttöliittymä? Esimerkiksi se pidgin mitä dash tuputti on kanssa semmoinen että toimii hiirellä, eikä tartte opetella komentoja kuten irssi vaatii.
<Jeanina> noita komentoja, mitä tossa oli: /join yms?
<tale> Sitten saat kaksi pikaviestintä toimimaan samaan aikaan ja molemmat näkyy ruudulla yhtä aikaa. Käynnistät vaan XChat ja Pidgin, ja sovitte tyttären kanssa kumpi käyttää kumpaa.
<Jeanina> no siis olen koettanut kysyä, että mitä muuta ohjelmaa voi käyttää ku xchatia :)
<Jeanina> jesh
<tale> Jeanina: Tällä komennolla näet mitä muita niitä on: apt-cache search irc client
<Jeanina> mihin tuo laitetaan? siihen päätteeseen?
<tale> Jeanina: Niin.
<tale> Jeanina: Helpompi neuvoa kirjoitettavia komentoja, kuin koittaa sokkona neuvoa mistä hiirellä pitää tökkiä.
<Jeanina> joo ja siks mä oonki harjotellu niitä jo tällä
<Jeanina> tuli 1500 riviä tekstiä
<tale> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC#Suosittuja_ohjelmia
<Jeanina> pitääks mun nyt verrata noita?
<tale> Pitkiä tulostuksia saa ruudun kerrallaan kun tekee näin: apt-cache search irc client | less
<tale> Jeanina: Ei ole pakko. Pidgin on ihan hyvä. Sillä ratkaiset akuutin ongelman.
<tale> Sitten kun taas on uneton yö, voi lukea noista muista ohjelmista josko ne miellyttäisi enempi.
<Jeanina> ens yönä on uneton yö :)
<Jeanina> ku nukun päivällä :)
<tale> Pitää nyt mennä nukkumaan minun. Öitä.
<Jeanina> öitä
<tabasko> maikkarilta vastattiin mun silverlight itkuun :)
<tabasko> "Valitettavasti on odotettava, että moonlightista julkaistaan seuraava versio. Katsomossa ei ole mitään tukea tällä hetkellä Linuxille"
<tabasko> Eli never ever
<czr> vois tuohon kyl sanoa ettet missaa erityisen paljon :-)
<ski2> Minäkin urputin eilen samasta ..
<ski2> Mulle eivät ole vielä pastenneet samoja vastauksia.
<tabasko> ainiin, tuohon oli laitettu vielä säälivä hymiö perään
<tabasko> ":("
<tabasko> kyllä se vähän lohdutti
<tabasko> czr: en mä kovin usein sitä käytä, mutta olisin halunnut katsoo madcookia. Se taitaa olla pelkästään nettisarja :/
<czr> hyva tilaisuus hankkia uusia kavereita joiden luokse meet katsomaan
<czr> ja viet tuliaiseksi jotain mukavaa purtavaa esim
<tabasko> hmm, niin
<tabasko> samalla voi käydä käännyttämässä ne ubuntuun, tosin se pitää tehdä vasta sen jälkeen kun ohjelmat on katsottu
<czr> nimenomaan
<czr> tosin voihan niillä olla esim ipadin katsomo
<tabasko> pitääpä katsoo onko katsomoa androidille
<tabasko> nope
<czr> http://www.digilelut.fi/2011/11/mtvn-katsomo-netti-tv-toimii-iphonella-ja-ipadilla/
<czr> ei näyttäis olevan
<czr> ja toi ios-clienttikin on rajallinen.
<ski2> on tulossa kuulemma
<czr> tosin ei lieneis kyl mahdotonta katsoa miten se html5-toteutus on .. toteutettu
<pesasa> Itse jokin aika sitten koetin käydä Katsomosta katsomassa jotain. Pompautti mokoma asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyn. "Haluaisitko vastata? Ei kestä kauaa." No, vastasin. En antanut hyviä arvosanoja ja vastaukset pyörivät jonkin verran tuon Linux-tuen ympärillä.
<pesasa> Sitähän ne kysy.
<Jeanina> :D
<czr> ihan oikein :-)
<tabasko> muistin just että tunnen yhden hepun joka työskentelee maikkarilla just ton katsomon parissa, laitoin sillekin vähän palautetta ja kysyin samalla onko tosta android appista tietoa :)
<tabasko> se tosin ei ole mikään tekninen vastaava, mutta palaute on palautetta
<czr> kai kirjoitit "jätän ostamatta kaikki l'oreal -tuotteet kunnes linux-tuki on toteutettu"
<czr> lyö heitä sinne missä tuntuu!1.
<tabasko> :D
<tabasko> sievästi laitoin että mieli on nyt pahoitettu, tollasen boikotointi kortin vois heittää kehiin jos oltais tehty joku addressi :P
<tabasko> mutta muuttaisiko se mitään jos suomen ubuntu/linux käyttäjät lakkais käyttämästä l'orealia? :P
<czr> ei. sen takia se onkin helppo toteuttaa
<czr> tai no. ehkä muuttais mut .. vähän? :-)
<tale> Menkää tupakkalakkoon ja nenänvalkaisukuurille kunnes Maikkari näkyy Linuxillakin.
<czr> tale, ei tuosta tulis kuin vihaiseksi eika kumpikaan ole markkinoitavissa maikkarin kautta muuten kuin mielikuvilla joten..
<tale> Se olisi kuitenkin totinen osoitus että ollaan tosissaan.
<czr> ehkapa.
<wave> osaisitteko suositella läppäriä 500-800€ hintaluokassa, jonka rauta tykkäisi linuksista?
<n1ko> käytetty thinkpad
<wave> paljonkohan uutena maksaisi?
<tumppu> kyllä tohon hintaa uuenkin thinkpadi saa
<tumppu> probookista ei oo pahaa sanottavaa
<n1ko> wave: pari tonnia
<n1ko> nuo business versiot siis, noista kuluttaja jutuista ei oo hajua
<wave> kallista
<tumppu> tohon hintaluokkaan saa kyllä
<n1ko> jos toimivan koneen saa kahteen tonniin niin se on kovin edullista
<tumppu> http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/fiind/LenovoPortal/en_FI/special-offers.workflow:find-config?category-id=45112BFFE92A442EA60C12769314D5C4&tabname=&filter=Starting%20at%20Price_1
<wave> voisi koettaa katsella jotain kuluttajamalleja
<gildean> 14" elitebookin taitaa saada johki 1500e pintaan
<tumppu> siinä ois 500-999e thinkpadeja
<wave> tumppu: kiitosta
<wave> enköhän tuollaisella pärjäisi
<wave> ovathan nuo jo valovuosia edellä nykyistä
<n1ko> ongelma usein on se valovuosien edellä olo
<n1ko> liian tuore rauta ei ole plussaa jos linuxia hamuaa
<wave> eikö joku linuxlaptop sivustokin ollut?
<shanttu> wave, tällainen ainakin http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DmCVLW -> Certified hardware | Ubuntu
<ski2> Ja oikeasti noista ei noin paljon joudu maksamaan - Lenovoista siis.
<Myrtti> lenovo x220 tuntuu olevan tänhetkinen hitti
<tperys> eipä tässä kummosempia mutta osaisiko joku kertoa miksi linuxmint12 (ubuntuun perustuva) ei ota mokkulaa käyttöön, ennen otti ja nyt ei? kaikki tehty kaikkien ohjeitten mukaan, ubuntu on liiaksi raska 512 koneelle ja siksi laitoin mintin joka toimi ennen hyvin mutta ei enää, jos joku 15min sisään kertoisi kuinka saa päälle sen mokkulan kun nyt kertoo ettei ole siinä sitä päällä niin en vaihtaisi käyttistä siihen 
<tperys> eli aattelin lahjoittaa koneen pois mutten keksi enää miten sen saa toimiin, kumma juttu mulle
<Troopie> kevyt versio mintistä?
<tperys> tai sitten laitan windowsin mutta siinä tapauksessa joudun käymään laittamassa useasti sitä uudelleen
<tperys> eri henkilö kyseessä mutta aiemmista tutuista kokemusta :)
<tperys> ihan tavallinen mint kyseessä 12, toimi ennen samalla muttei enää kun koitin, laitoin sen uusiksi ja ihmeen kauan kesti siinäkin eli taitaa olla kovalevyssäkin jotain häikkää mutta pitä laittaa toinen siihen varmuuden vuoksi
<tperys> win 2000 ei taida enää olla supported muuten oisin sen sen laittanut, xp raksuttaa levyä hirmuisesti
<tperys> noissa vanhoissa koneissa (olen laittanut aika julmetun monta semmosille jotka on aatelleet että oisi käyttöä, tainneet mennä roskiin suurin osa mutta onpahan ollut tekemistä)
<Troopie> xubuntu
<Troopie> ite ainakin tykkäsin
<tperys> se on niitä joita ei ole levyllä, mutta voisihan sitäkin koittaa, sama kai tuo, menee vaan aikaa vielä enempi.. ..olisi pari muuta distroa valmiina levyllä
<Jeanina> eikö sitä saa levylle?
<tperys> samakai tuo, morjensta, tää oli viimeinen toivo ettei tarvis laittaa uusiksi nyt netti kiinni kun pitää laittaa toiseen koneeseen :) eipä tässä toisaalta muutakaan tekemistä ole :)
<czr_> hmm. mitaan ajatuksia mista saan libgles2-mesa:n lucidille tuettuna? tai edes semi? xorg-edgersissa se on mut varoittavat ettei sielta sais vetaa yksittaisia paketteja. ma en taas haluais rikkoa X:aa erityisen paljon
<gildean> taitaa olla vähän heikkoa lucidin kanssa
<gildean> maverickkiin varmaan löytyy kaikki mesa-utilsit
<czr_> nakojaan. entas sit jos laitan virtual boxin 64-bittiseen lucidiin, ja vboxin sisalle pangolinin, niin toimiiko opengl 2.0 kuinka hyvin sen lapi?
<czr_> en ole paivittamassa lucidista pois
<gildean> ja maverick taitaa poistua nyt tuettujen listalta
<czr_> ja onko merkitysta onko guest 32-bit vai 64-bit tuollaisella saadolla
<gildean> mitä aattelit tehä?
<czr_> tehda opengl es 2.0 -koodia
<gildean> okei, mietin vaan että onnistuiskohan tuo chrootissa miten
<czr_> hmmmmm.
<czr_> jotenkin tuntuu kyl kiviselta polulta pystyttaa taysi client-side x chrootin sisalle
<gildean> vai pitäskö sillä myös sitten testata?
<gildean> nii, eli pitäis
<czr_> .. mita luulisit :-)
<czr_> harva meista on niin hyva et sokkona osaa koodata kovin pitkalle.
<gildean> no jos sulla on vaikka joku tabletti tjsp. mille sitä ohjelmaa väännät, käännät koodit chrootissa ja sitten testaat laitteella
<czr_> sit pitais ihan crossata
<czr_> mut ei. ei ole viela
<gildean> no mut se on suht helppoa
<gildean> linaron wikistä löytyy ubuntua varten valmiit ohjeet crosscompile-chrootin väsäykseen
<gildean> ja toimiva toolchain
<czr_> mul on oma
<czr_> armille
<czr_> tosin kaytan aika paljon linaron patcheja siina
<czr_> mut myos muita, linaro kun ei oikein ole aktiivinen muiden kuin cortexien suhteen
<gildean> se pitää paikkansa
<czr_> mut pointti ei ollu nyt siina laisinkaan
<gildean> jep
<czr_> haluan vain leikkia es:n kans
<gildean> vaan pitäs saada valmis ympäristö kehitykseen ja testaukseen
<czr_> lahinna kokemuksia vboxin opengl-toimivuudesta
<czr_> meneeko siina 2.0 lapi ja haittaako jos laitan 32-bit guestiksi vaikka host on 64-bit
<gildean> czr_: opengl on ilmeisesti tuettu, mutta gles ei
<gildean> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.virtualbox.devel/4954
<czr_> no siis, silla mesan pulikalla ilmeisesti voi ajaa es:aa?
<czr_> ja tiketissa lukee et opengl es 2.0 on subset opengl 2.0;sta, mika ei pida paikkaansa
<gildean> jep, jos luit vastauksen niin näinhän se toteaa
<czr_> en ma jaksanu lukea loppuun :-)
<czr_> koko tiketti oli yhta windows-ongelmaa sitapaitsi
<gildean> paitsi että: (And confirmed, it fails
<gildean> here too on an Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2 guest and an Ubuntu 11.10 host,
<gildean> whereas it works on the host.)
<czr_> ah. no sit :-)
<czr_> hmm. mites dpkg:lla paivitetaan paketti?
<czr_> (repon ulkopuolinen deb)
<Mkaysi> [OFFTOPIC] "Mika" aiheuttaa hälytyksen, joka kerta kun se on sanottu. Ymmärrän kyllä mikäli näppäimistössä ei ole Ä-kirjainta :)
<gildean> lataaq paketti, aja sudo dpkg -i paketin.nimi.deb
<torde> czr_: eikse päivitetty paketti vaan asenneta päälle
<gildean> -q
<czr_> -i ei toimi
<czr_> -q:ta ei ole
<czr_> hmm. ehkapa to ongelma tulee 4.0 ja 4.1 konfliktista kun molemmat tarjoaa virtuaalisena virtualboxin
<gildean> -q oli korjaus typoon
<czr_> :-). sellaista optiota ei myoskaan ole dpkg:ssa. jotain opin tanaan.
<gildean> samoin :D
<czr_> hmm. kumman pangolinin sita sit latais
<gildean> btw. toissapäiväsessä dailyssa oli jotain vikaa, ei suostunu asentumaan moneenkaan koneeseen, en tiiä onko se jo korjattu
<gildean> eli kantsii melkein ottaa beta ja päivittää asennuksen jälkeen
<czr_> lataan beta1:n.
<czr_> kertaalleen sen asensin jo duuniin builditestausta varten
<czr_> tosin asensin desktopin, mika oli hieman paha virhe
<gildean> liikaa ylimäärästä?
<czr_> "vain vähän" :-)
<czr_> tarvi kuin svn:n, maken ja gcc:n meidän käytössä. ja ssh-serverin
<czr_> mut, tulipa tutustuttua siihen unityyn nyt sit vihdoin. tai mikä lienee.
<gildean> jooh, no kieltämättä siinä desktopissa on sitten n. 1,5GB turhaa tavaraa
<gildean> czr_: upposko unity yhtään?
<czr_> oma vika oikeastaan, ois pitany tajuta mut en enaa jaksanu keskeyttaa kun huomasin ekat openofficet
<czr_> ei ollenkaan. mut oon aika oldschool.
<czr_> mun on the edge lahinna koostuu ratpoison-tmux-yhdistelmasta mita on pitany kokeilla jo pari viikkoa
 * Mkaysi käyttää XFCE4sta. Gnome3 olisi ihan kiva jos se toimisi.
<czr_> ma haluaisin paasta eroon hiiresta ja gtk:sta
<czr_> ja dbusista
<czr_> oikeastaan kaikesta mita on viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana kehitetty :-).
<gildean> ostat commodoren ja koodaat basiccia
<gildean> czr_: btw. jos tulee enemmän noista arm-säädöistä kysyttävää, ni joini ihmeessä #ubuntu-arm :lle
<czr_> gildean, tota. teen sita tyokseni kyl ihan tarpeeksi :-).
<czr_> "joinaa saa vaan mun kanavalle jos on kysyttavaa" :--).
<czr_> no ei. en ma ubuntua kayta armin kanssa
<czr_> katotaas. ekan kerran asennan "minimal virtual machine" installia.
<czr_> gildean, ellei ubuntu-armilla kasitella uusimpia ja tuoreimpia gcc-bugeja?
<gildean> no miksei, armista kyse ja eiköhän ne samat bugit ubuntullakin esiinny
<gildean> ja yleensä ko. aihe on semmonen mikä herättää kyl huomiota
<czr_> ja vasynytta kikatusta ainakin
<czr_> riippuu vahan mita gcc:ta kayttaa, mut jos upstream uusin niin voi kyl pitaa hyvilla mielin haarniskaa paalla, sen verran useasti tulee hittia sielta.
<czr_> hmm. tuleekohan graafinen buutti kun kerta valkkasin minimalin
<czr_> ei, whii. taa on about just sellainen kun oon aina halunnu.
<gildean> miten aattelit käyttää?
<czr_> seuraavaksi joku minimi xserver ja xterm
<czr_> ei sita testaamiseen juurikaan muuta tarvi
<gildean> jeh
<czr_> noni
<czr_> aika karuhan toi on ilman window-manageria mut..
<puunakki> hyvä se o
<czr_> toimii ainakin gles-kirjan eka esimerkki
<czr_> siina on pakosta jo vertex ja pixel shaderit
<czr_> kun es2:ssa ei ole fixed pipelinea laisinkaan enaa
<czr_> eli nayttaa hyvalta :-)
<czr_> sanoo et 2000 fps
<czr_> eiku 1000, sori.
<czr_> mut toi on about yhta hyodyllinen benchmark kuin glxgears, ehka viela hyodyttomampi
<gildean> orcilla joskus testailin
<gildean> eikun ogre
<gildean> jotain valmiita demoja jne.
<czr_> mul on pari projekti-ideaa
<czr_> rasp-pi:ta odotellessa
<czr_> siina on ilmeisen ihan kykeneva es 2.0-toteutus
<gildean> pelejä vai jotain muuta?
<czr_> jotain muuta toki
<Iltsu> mitäs meinasit?
<Iltsu> ku vaikutti hauskalt vehkeelt mutten keksiny yhtää mitä sil tekis
<czr_> sellainen hauska audio/video-harvelisofta
<czr_> 1080p asettaa tiettyja paineita graffan generoimiseen niin pakko tehda opengl es:lla
<czr_> enka kyl ole varma riittaako sekaan pelkastaan mut sitpa nakee
<czr_> xbmc-kayttoon mennee muutenkin yksi
<skfin> Aika jännä
<skfin> Kaikki yliopistot tippu
<skfin> Vähän kaikista verkoista
<ski2> Funet?
<skfin> kai joo
<ski2> On takas.
<skfin> hut, tut, jyu, lut, tky jne
<skfin> yok
<ski2> Ainakin mulla toimii funet+jyu
<skfin> jaa.
<skfin> mut mikä selittää yliopisto-timeoutit?
<czr_> ylioppilaskirjoitukset?
 * czr_ gets his coat
<ski2> Lyhyt katko -> nyt palaavat.
<skfin> :D
<skfin> ylioppilastimeoutit :D
<Wolde> funet juu.
<ninnnu> Funet <3
<ninnnu> Ja Nordunet
<ninnnu> http://www.nunoc.org/nunocweb/ticket.php?key=NORDUNETTICKET-1497 Ja huollot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ImLb1L -> Ticket
<Wolde> https://postit.csc.fi/sympa/arc/tl-katko/2012-03/msg00000.html
<ski2> Mikähän mättää kotiverkossa kun scp:llä ei irtoa enempää kuin: 100%  428MB  35.6MB/s   00:12
<gildean> ehkä sun "gigabitin" kytkin ei jaksa liikuttaa ton enempää?
<gildean> tai kovot ei pysy perässä?
<ski2> gildean: Meinaat ettei 60€ routerboard pysty parempaan?
<ski2> Joo taittaa olla useampi syy.
<ski2> 92.1 MB/s meni kun vaihtoi SSD:lle molemmissa päissä siirron.
<puunakki> ski2: mitkäs kovot sulla oli alunperin kun nuin hitaasti valu?
<ski2> puunakki: 2.0TB WD 1021 toisessa ja toisessa WDC WD20EARS - mutta ilmeisesti hidasti muu levy-io tuota muutenkin.
<ski2> Ja toinen pyöri virtuaalikonessa joka hidastaa myös.
<ski2> 100%[================================================================================>] 448,315,392 74.1M/s   in 6.9s
<ski2> Ja sama siirto wget:llä kuin ekalla kerralla on nopeempi kun ei tarvii cryptatakkaan ..
<re-G> scp:ssä hidastaa salaus
<ski2> Juu - sitä sanoinkin - joskin tossa piti se riittää ..
<xander> moi, miten saan samsun galaxy tabin liitettyä ubuntuun, niin että saan tiedostot ja kuvat siirettyä läppärille?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-14
<tabasko> onko mysql guruja paikalla? :)
<tabasko> pystyykö connect_timeout:in disabloimaan kokonaan?
<tabasko> defaulttina se näyttää olevan 10s
<Tm_T> tabasko: disabloimaan kokonaan? kuulostaa erittäin huonolta idealta
<tabasko> juu, #mysql:n heput sanoi ettei edes pysty
<tabasko> Tm_T: nostan vaan tota connection_timeoutia vähän.
<Tm_T> näin
<Tm_T> ihan hyvä ettei anna sitä kokonaan poistaa
<tabasko> Mulla on python scripti joka tekee indexin tiedostoista jotka se sitten lykkää mysql:n tauluihin
<tabasko> ja ruuttaa ne sitten nauhalla
<tabasko> nyt mysql serverin uudelleen asennuksen jälkeen toi ei enää ole toiminut, joten oon jättänyt jotain konffaamatta tossa mysql:ssä :)
<heikkiket> Miksikähän on viime aikoina liki päivittäin Unity+Firefox+Flash -yhdistelmä hyydyttäny koneen ihan totaalisesti? Onko mulla järjestelmässä jotain vikaa? Rautana Thinkpad, ja ei siitä pitäisi kiinni olla koskapa AV Linuxin puolella on toiminut ihan hyvin
<Sysi> kuulostaa kyllä että prossu loppuis
<heikkiket> muistista enempi on mun mielestä ollu kiinni
<Sysi> voi olla sekin
<heikkiket> tarpeeks monta välilehtee ku on auki, niin hidastuu herkästi
<ski2> No mulla ainakin selain vie ~2Gt muistia - jos sitä on vähemmän kuin tarve hyytyy.
<heikkiket> ski2: Sysi: mut siis ei kai koko hemmetin graafisen käyttöliittymän pitäis hyytyä?
<heikkiket> en mie sen takii Linuxiin aikanaan siirtyny
<heikkiket> mie haluun järjestelmän, jossa graafinen käyttöliittymä pysyy pystyssä vaikka mikä ois
<heikkiket> ja että viimeistään tty1:n kautta saa softat ruotuun, jos kaikki muu feilaa
<heikkiket> nyt jopa kaikki tekstipohjaiset istunnot muuttu hillittömän hitaiksi ku Flash rojahtaa
<heikkiket> mistä ihmeestä voi olla kyse?
<ski2> Flashi ei toimi kun swappaa ..
<ski2> Toisaalta Flash saattaa kaatua muuhunkin.
<ski2> chrome toimii noitten flash kaatumisien kanssa paremmin kuin firefox.
<Mkaysi> Vinkki Chrome + flash käyttjille: varmistakaa, että flashplugin-nonfree on asennettuna, GNASH ei toimi oikein millään.
<Mkaysi> Chromen käyttämän fläshin näkee siltä about:plugins sivulta.
<Sysi> chromessahan on flash paketoituna vakiona?
<heikkiket> mulla on ihan Adoben flash asennettuna
<heikkiket> ja on se aiemminkin kaatunut
<heikkiket> mutta tänä syksynä on koko järjestelmä alkanu jumimaan
<heikkiket> eihän tää näin voi mennä
<Sysi> jos muisti loppuu niin jumii kyllä oko systeemi
<Sysi> paljoko löytyy muistia, giga?
<ski2> Mulla vanha T60 on toiminut jumimatta SSD:n kanssa 2GT muistia - Gigalla ei toiminut riittävästi.
<heikkiket> 2G on muistia
<heikkiket> ja kaksi prossuakin vielä
<n1ko> mulla on tainnut deskarissa olla 2G muistia viimeksi 2006
<n1ko> himapalomuurissa taitaa olla 2G, se on vähiten koneistaä mitä tulee käytettyä
<heikkiket> samalla koneella siis toimi vielä esim vuos sitten ihan hyvin
<n1ko> muisti on ilmasta ja siitä on aina hyötyä
<ski2> 16GT on nykyään vakio - deskariin ..
<n1ko> sitä ei periaatteessa voi koskaan olla liikaa
<n1ko> ski2: o
<ski2> Muisti kun ei maksa mitään ..
<ski2> Ja saa koneen lentämään.
<ski2> Servereissä on sitten 192GT-1TT..
<Sysi> vuosi on aika pitkä aika
<ski2> Ja 2001 kun osti serverin 64GT muistia se maksoi 2 M€ ..
<Sysi> GT vai Gt ;) eri asia kuin GB ja Gb
<heikkiket> no kyl mun mielestä 2G muistia pitäis riittää Ubuntulle ku kerta riittää AV Linuxillekin
<heikkiket> tai vielä tarkemmin: pitäis riittää Unitylle ku riittää Gnome kolmosellekin
<heikkiket> nimittäin Gnome 3:een vaihtamisen jälkeen väheni ongelmat oitis
<heikkiket> mut yhtä kaikki ei sais tollalailla softa rojauttaa koko käyttistä käyttökelvottomaks. Ei ole aiemmin tätä tapahtunut. Nyt vasta ihan taannottain
<heikkiket> 11.10:n ilmestymisen jälkeen
<Sysi> otappa rautakiihdytys pois käytöstä flashista jos on käytössä
<JussiI> Osaisko täällä joku auttaa?
<Aku506> En nyt ainakaan ilman ongelmaa =)
<tale> JussiI: Kannattaa suoraan kysyä sitä mikä kiikastaa.
<JussiI> Olen aika uusi ubuntun kanssa ja sain sössittyä aika pahasti
<JussiI> Menin muokkaamaan  xorg.conf tiedostoa sillä seurauksella, että käyttöliittymä ei enää käynnisty
<tale> JussiI: Ota se xorg.conf tiedosto pois ja koita uudestaan.
<JussiI> Ongelma on siinä, että en tiedä, miten pääsen siihen käsiksi
<tale> JussiI: Tuo siis on se kysymys johon haluat vastauksen?
<tale> JussiI: Eli: "Miten poistan tiedoston xorg.conf kun GUI ei käynnisty?"
<Sysi> poistaa/uudelleennimeää
<JussiI> Olen yrittänyt saada komentoriviä näkyviin, mutta huonolla menestyksellä
<harto> ettekö te oikeesti ymmärtäny tota ongelmaa vai vittuilitteko vaan tahallaan?
<tale> JussiI: Käynnistä siihen hätäkäynnistystilaan vai mikä se on nimeltään käynnistysvalikossa.
<JussiI> Näytöllä näkyy vain ubuntun käynnistys näkymä ja "progres pallot", mutta siihen se jää
<tale> JussiI: Tai jos kone käynnistyy loppuun asti mutta GUI jaa pois, paina Control-Alt-F1 tai Alt-F1, ja käytä komentoikkunaa.
<harto> 17:05 <@harto> jos meet kyselemään irkkiin tai foorumille niin tuskin kukaan  vastaa koska et ymmärrä asiasta tarpeeksi jotta osaisit  muotoilla semmosen kysymyksen mihin on linuxnörttien mielestä  kiva vastata
<harto> ^ hauskasti just tossa 4h sitten aihetta puin #toisaalla
<Tm_T> harto: tuo ei tosin ole sopiva asenne Ubuntun kanavilla /:
<harto> no sori
<tale> Mulla onkin näköjään koko harto ignoressa. Taas pelastuin.
<Tm_T> JussiI: kokeillut talen ehdottamia keinoja?
<JussiI> Esim Samba levyjaot toimii, sekä apache.
<JussiI> Pääseen niihin käsiksi toiselta koneelta
<tale> JussiI: Oletko lainkaan lukenut mitä sinulle on vastattu?
<JussiI> Mikähän viesti näkyi viimeksi?
<JussiI> Eli kyse oli xorg.confista
<JussiI> En pääse käsiksi siihen, koska käyttöliittymä ei käynnisty enkä pääse terminaaliin käsiksi
<JussiI> Osaako kukaan kertoa, miten terminaalin saa käynnistettyä buutin yhteydessä?
<czr_> JussiI, ctrl+alt+f1 .. f7?
<czr_> tosin en ihan ymmarra kysymysta. miten "buutin yhteydessa"?
<Aku506> f1 - f6...
<Aku506> f7 on graaafinen
<gildean> czr_: single user mode
<gildean> ts. bootin yhteydessä
<czr_> ach.
<JussiI> Kun buuttaan ubuntun, jää kone sellaiseen tilaan , jossa näkyy ainoastaan käynnistyksen aikainen brokres pallot
<czr_> JussiI, pida vasenta shift-nappia pohjassa kun buuttaat
<czr_> silloin buutin pitais jaada grub-nimiseen boot-manageriin
<gildean> JussiI: ei auta vaikka painaa ctrl+alt+f2 kun ne pallot on näkyvissä?
<czr_> sen valikosta sit valitsee "rescue mode" vai "safe mode" vai mika onkaan
<czr_> gildean, ei ole X viela paalla silloin
<JussiI> ei auta gildean
<JussiI> kokeilen siftiä
<gildean> jooh, tosiaan eihän ne toimi jos ei oo latautunu
<gildean> aattelin että jos se ruutu vaan on jämähtänyt, mutta muute bootti ois jatkunu
 * czr_ kohauttaa olkiaan
<czr_> en oo ihan sinut upstartin kanssa, enka splashin. tieda mita ne tekee selan takana
<gildean> lähinnä mietin että joku näyttiksen ajuri jumahtanu esim. reson vaihdon takia tjsp.
<JussiI> vasen sifti ei auta czr
<czr_> JussiI, pääsetkö koneelle ssh:lla?
<czr_> et varmaankaan hmm.
<JussiI> kokeilin puttyä win koneelta
<czr_> yksi vaihtoehto on toki käynnistää kone live-cd:ltä
<JussiI> muttei auttanut sekään
<czr_> jos sulla se asennuslevy on vielä jossain
<gildean> miksei grubin valikko tuu näkyviin?
<czr_> ehkä sitä ujostuttaa.
<JussiI> ssh: connection refuset
<JussiI> telnetkään ei onnistu
<czr_> oki, tätä epäilinkin
<czr_> no ihan hyvä ettei onnistu :-)
<czr_> ssh-serveri pitää asentaa erikseen, sekin on ihan hyvä oletus
<JussiI> juu, en ole asentanut - vielä
<pesasa> Ubuntun live-cd sisään, bootti, kiintolevyn mounttaus ja /etc/xorg.conf:in poisto.
<czr_> tätä melkeinpä ehdottaisin
<JussiI> latasin asennus cd:n, ja buuttaan siltä?
<pesasa> Vähin vaiva.
<czr_> epäilen et se shifti kyl toimii jos sitä painaa oikeassa kohtaa mut se voi olla hankala ajoittaa
<gildean> ränkkää vitusti
<pesasa> gildean: Tähän kohtaan varmaan pitäisi murahtaa.
<JussiI> hellurei - vitusti auttoi :)
<gildean> noni
<tale> Murahdetaan toinenkin kerta. Ettei tule tavaksi tuo alatyylin kielenkäyttö.
<JussiI> eli sitten vain recovery modella sisään?
<gildean> olikohan recovery mode automaattisesti rw?
<gildean> vai pitikö siitä valita remount as writable tsjp?
<czr_> pitäis olla rw
<JussiI> Noniin - oon Recovery Menussa
<JussiI> mikä näistä neljästä resume/fsck/remount/root?
<gildean> ota remount
<JussiI> seuraava menu
<JussiI> resume/clean/dpkg/grub/netroot/root?
<gildean> root pitäs antaa sitten shelli
<JussiI> shell päällä, mutta miten pääsen xorg.conffiin käsiksi?
<gildean> sen voi varmaan vaan nimetä uusiks
<JussiI> ls
<JussiI> noniin katsotaan miten käy
<JussiI> heureka :)
<JussiI> huh
<JussiI> kiitos avusta
<JussiI> olipa kinkkinen tilanne, mutta avullanne selvisi
<czr_> se live-cd kannattaa pitaa lahistolla
<czr_> se on ihan kateva myos silloin jos ei ole ihan samasta jakelusta eika ole mitaan muutakaan
<zuti> tulipas liveboottailusta mieleen, että onko kukaan harrastanut tuota displayport+ati -kombolla?
<zuti> huomasin vain kun piti toisen koneen ssd-firmikset päivittää, että ei toimi kaksi viimeisintä ubuntua ollenkaan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-15
<Spurdo> Moro, miten saa listauksesta tulostettua kaikki käynnissä olevat prosessit tekstitiedostoks?
<Sysi> ps -e > ~/prosessit.txt
<elias_a> ONkos muilla samoja kokemuksia kuin minulla Skypestä Ubuntussa: tipahtaa skypen verkosta käsittämättömästi. Kuolee vain käsiin ja välttämättä ei edes näytä statusta oikein.
<elias_a> Oma tila näkyy online ja jos koittaa kirjoittaa tai soittaa niin sitten vasta huomaa, että homma ei toimi.
<Spurdo> Miten saa kansion poistettua?
<elias_a> Spurdo: Tarkoitatko ihan tavallista hakemistoa?
<Sysi> rm -r jos komentorivillä aiot
<Spurdo> Joo, ihmettelin ku pelkkä rm ei poistanu, kiitos tästä
<inz> rmdir on turvallisempi, jos haluaa tyhjän hakemiston poistaa
<mjr> microsoft omistaa skypen, joten ei ole kauheesti motivaatiota tehdä linux-versiosta hyvin toimivaa
<elias_a> mjr: Näinhän se on. Vikakin löytyi.
<elias_a> Koita ottaa täppä pois Options->Sound Devices->Allow Skype  to automatically....
<elias_a> NÄyttäisi pysyvän paremmin pystyssä jos Skype ei saa säätää automaagisesti mikseriasetuksia.
<henkka_> terve kaikille Haluisin oppia käyttömään tota päätettä kunnolla. Tarkotukseni ois oppia käyttämään sitä niin että pärjäisin ilman graafista työpöytää. Joten onko jossain hyviä ohjeita sen käyttöön??
<czr> henkka_, http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/unix/index.html :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7uvXWg -> Unix-opas
<czr> netti on pullollaan kyl noita, mut tuosta voi lahtea liikenteeseen
<czr> se on hieman eri ymparistoon kirjoitettu mutta selvinnet
<Sysi> @linuxfi komentorivin_perusteet
<Fibubot> Komentorivi on yksi Linux-järjestelmän tehokkaimmista työkaluista, mutta se voi olla Windows-maailmasta Linuxiin siirtyneelle outo. Windowsissa komentotulkki on varsin rajoittunut ja kömpelö, tosin sitä ei useinkaan käytetä juuri mihinkään. Linuxissa komentoriviltä hoituvat lähes kaikki mahdolliset tehtävät jopa kätevämmin kuin -- http://linux.fi/wiki/komentorivin_perusteet
<heikkiket> Onko tolle LibreOffice Impressille mitään modernimpia vaihtoehtoja olemassa? Ease näyttää kuolleelta
<elias_a>  heikkiket: Mikä siinä Impressissä on vanhanaikaista?
<elias_a> heikkiket: Kysyn vain siksi, että minusta se on paljon modernimpi kuin pouverpoint-kötöstys.
<czr> ehka heikkiket tarkoittaa transioita ja niiden 3d-efekteja yms
<re-G> diat tehdään latexilla <3
<czr> eipäs kun filmitulostimella
<czr> mut tuskin tarkoitit oikeita dioja
<re-G> well :D
<re-G> mitä enemmän dioissa efektejä sitä epäprompi vaikutelma
<czr> joskus on kyl ikävä analogisia dia-esityssysteemejä
<czr> varsinkin sitä mekaniikan ääntä vaihtajassa
<re-G> :D
<re-G> äkkiäkös sellasen klonksun laittaa
<czr> ei se oo sama
<heikkiket> hei ihan oikeesti
<heikkiket> tän pitäis olla virallinen Ubuntu-kanava
<heikkiket> offtopic on erikseen
<re-G> no mikä nyt ahistaa
<heikkiket> no kaipaisin modernia diaesityssoftaa
<heikkiket> jotain semmoista, jossa animaatiot toimis sulavasti, teemat näyttäisi ajanmukaiselta ja esityksiin voisi vaivattomasti upottaa videota tai ääntä
<heikkiket> ja kaikkea tätä pitäis pystyä ohjailemaan iisisti
<heikkiket> vielä mukavampi tietty ois, jos softassa ois tuplanäyttömode
<heikkiket> että projektori-screenillä näkyis esitys ja sitten läppärin ruudulla muistiinpanot ja ohjauspainikkeet
<heikkiket> eli ihan normaalit perustoiminnot, mitä nyt voi diaesityksissä tarvita
<heikkiket> en vaadi mielestäni liikoja
<heikkiket> Applen Pages esimerkiksi tietääkseni kykenee kaikkiin noihin
<heikkiket> samoin Powerpoint
<re-G> heikkiket: oukei. nyt selvensi mitä haluat. valitettavasti en tiä koska en käytä
<SipuliSopuli> heikkiket: noh, netissä prezi mut ei se täytä noita kaikkia. Kannattaa silti tutustua
<heikkiket> toistaiseksi parasta mitä oon löytäny on http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3lrRzl -> impress.js | presentation tool based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers | by Bartek Szopka @bartaz
<heikkiket> eli läjä javascriptiä
<heikkiket> huoh
<czr> heikkiket, vaikka onkin virallinen ubuntu-kanava niin ihan mielenkiinto herasi. mika sun kohderyhma on esitykselle kun moisia efekteja kaipaat?
<elias_a> heikkiket: Se videon upottaminen tiettyyn diaan on kyllä ollut pitkään ongelma LO:ssa.
<elias_a> Nimim. bugiraporttikin muistaakseni tehty.
<Sysi> Showcase vois olla
<Sysi> onkohan toi ny Showcase vai Kpresenter
<UrB> Calligra Stage taitaa olla nykynimeltään
<heikkiket> Ainakin tuo Calligra Stagen esitys-mode näyttää lupaavalta
<heikkiket> se tosin ei ole niin välttämätön ominaisuus kuin video- ja audioupotus
<elias_a> heikkiket: Eikös sitä voisi tehdä ihan videosoftalla ja SMTP-aikakoodeja käyttäen?
<elias_a> Ei kun mikä se aikaleima on...
<czr_> SMPTE
<Mkaysi> ?
<czr_> elias_a:lle oli toi
<Mkaysi> Ok
<elias_a> czr_: Jep.
<elias_a> Mutta ei se tota kyselijää enää auta... :)
<teamahma> Laitanko ext2 vai 3 kun asennan Puppy Linuxin 16GB muistitikulle.
<teamahma> Tai jonkin muun?
<mjr> minä laittaisin ihan ext4:n vaan
<Mkaysi> Yleensä ext<suurin mahdollinen numero>>
<mjr> jotkut tykkää ext2:a kun siinä ei ole journalia ja se ei siten kirjoittele sinne tikulle ihan yhtä paljoa, mutta ei se ero kauheen suuri ole, ja journalilla pysyy paremmin tiedostojärjestelmä kasassa enivei
<puunakki> ext4 sisään vaan
<teamahma> Ookoo, laitan nyt.
<gildean> usb-tikulle voin suositella nilfs2:ta, joskin sen garbage-collectorin kanssa joutuu vähän säätämään
<gildean> journaling myös kuluttaa muistaakseni tikun suht nopsaan loppuun
<gildean> siitä oli jossain phoronixilla tjsp artikkelikin
<teamahma> gildean, miten niin "loppuun"
<mjr> kirjoittaminen kuluttaa flashia. Mutta haluaisin kyllä numeroita siitä että journalin vaikutus olisi merkittävä.
<re-G> verrattuna journalin tuomiin etuihin
<re-G> paljo iloo vähemmän kuluneesta flashista jos data on pilalla
<mjr> juu
<teamahma> Siis rikkoo tikun?
<ighea> järkyttävästi saa runnoa sitä dataa ees ja taas jos meinaa nykyaikaisen tikun rikkoa
<ighea> todennäköisempää, että hajoaa rakennevikaan
<ighea> meinaan kuluttamalla sitä kirjoituksilla
<tumppu> joku oli kirjottanu flashin loppuun
<tumppu> muistaakseni 9miljoonaa päällekirjotusta
<tumppu> jonka jälkeen kirjoittaminen ei enää onnistunut mutta data säily lukukelposena tikulla
<ighea> juu, normaaliköytössähän tuo tapahtuu ihan huomiseksi
<gildean> riippuu tikusta et onko siinä wear levelingiä jne.
<gildean> uudemmat tikut varmaan kestää 10x sen mitä 5v sitten myydyt
<ighea> no juu, itselläni rullaa ihan mukavasti vielä tuommoinen vuonna miekka&kivi ostettu 256Mt kapasiteettinen dataihme
<ighea> hidas se on, mutta siinä on taikuutena vielä writelock-vipunen
<re-G> onhan nuita kai uudemmissakin
<czr_> mjr, journalin ongelma on siina et se kuluttaa samoja lohkoja mikali tikku/SD ei tee wear-levelingiä
<czr_> ja siks toisekseen wear-level ilman reclaimia aiheuttaa monta monituista ongelmaa
<czr_> tikun lokiikka ei tiedä et jotain sivuja ei enää tarvita eikä siten voi kierrättää lohkoja järkevästi
<czr_> legendat kertoo tikuista jotka lennossa "ymmärtää" fattia ja siten osaa reclaimat vapautetut clusterit mut..
<czr_> mjr, MLC-lohko kestaa keskimäärin 5k-10k erasea, uudemmät vähemmän kun on tasoja enemmän käytössä. tuon lisäksi on myös read-distrurb joka muuttaa sivujen sisältöjä viereisiä sivuja luettaessa.
<czr_> mut sen efekti on paljon hitaampi. mut hauska bonus kun on tottunu ajattelemaan et read-only-tilassa data on varmasti turvassa.
<czr_> teamahma, jos on tarkoitus ajaa sita puppya pidempia aikoja niin kannattaa vahan kayttaa aikaa siihen et katsot tarkalleen kuinka useasti sinne tikulle menee dataa. iotrace ja iotop on kavereita. lokitiedostojen kanssa esim pitaa olla erityisen varovainen
<czr_> niiden muutos pakottaa inode-flushit ja ne elaa aina samassa loogisessa paikassa. jos tikun/sd:n wear-levelling on huono (tuskin oot maksanu hyvasta) niin se on heikoin kohta
<mjr> joo on kyl melko suositeltavaa laittaa /tmp ja lokitkin vaikka tmpfs:lle (jos niitä lokeja tarvii oikeasti niin verkon yli lokaamaan muuallekin)
<czr_> kylla
<czr_> ja xsessionit ja firefoxin sqlitet yms kaikki
<czr_> niita on yllattavan paljon kaikkia noita
<czr_> ja kokoajan tulee lisaa jotain binaryformatteja mitka muuttuu "hankalasti" vert nand:ien rakenne
<czr_> sqlite nyt ehka suurin murhe nykyaan deskarikaytossa kun joka toisessa softassa on se kaytossa ja sit churnataan sit jatkuvasti
<re-G> unionfs vaan väliin ja levylle tallennus erikseen käskettäessä :P
<czr_> laptop-mode on kyl olemassa kans
<czr_> mut se on vahan .. riskaabeli :-)
<czr_> oon hajoittanu useamman tiedostojarjestelman aika palasiksi silla
<czr_> mut jos palataan tuohon luotettavuuteen niin kyl noita menee aika nopeasti. riippuu hyvin paljon mita niiden paalla tekee. jos kirjoituksia on jatkuvasti ja ovat pienia ja osuvat samoihin paikkoihin niin silla nayttais olevan isoin vaikutus. ainakin meidan kaytossa ollu
<czr_> satunnaisessa deskarikaytossa vaittaisin ettei ole merkitysta. 24/7 jarjestelmissa alkaa jo olemaan.
<czr_> ja jos joku keksii miten saa usb-tikkujen tai sd-korttien kanssa reclaimin toimimaan niin tarjoan oluen tai useamman.
<mjr> mulla on kotiserverillä kingstonin usb-tikku roottina, toimii ihan hyvin noilla tmp/lokiasetuksilla. Ei siellä paljoa kirjoitella muuta ko päivityksiä.
<czr_> mita sun kotiserveri tekee?
<mjr> sandiskin tikku _kaatuili_ välillä pidempään päälläollessaan
<czr_> jep. niita on monenlaisia :-)
<czr_> ja sama malli tikusta on ihan eri sisalta kuin mita osti 4 kk takaperin
<czr_> joka kerta ihan uusi laite kun hankkii, pitaa mielen virkeana..
<mjr> tekee se vaikka mitä, tosin siellä on myös levyä jolla on kotihakemisto
<mjr> tikkurootti on lähinnä ns. legacysyistä
<czr_> :-). "oli hyva idea joskus"
<czr_> vahan niinku mulla tulee joskus purkkeja viela vastaan mitka asensin reiserfs:n paalle
<mjr> levyt on kokonaan raid-6-lvm
<czr_> tosin en muista koskeneeni pariin vuoteen niihin enaa onneksi
<czr_> swraid?
<czr_> tai siis dmraid
<mjr> joo
<mjr> ennen oli eri viritys kuin toi tikkurootti, siitä oli helpompi migratoida tohon
<tuho> onko ihan normaalia että cpu core temperature nousee normi surffailussa 80 asteen tienoille, mutta cpu temp näyttää vaan  suurinpiirtein 45 astetta
<tuho> vai heittääkö nuo mittarit
<tuho> jos vähän laittaa kuormaa niin core tempin saa nousemaan 100 tienoille
<tuho> mutta cpu temppi sanoo jotain 60
<Echramath> Kuulostaa kyllä omituiselta.
<tuho> juu oon saanu sellasen käsityksen että tuo ero core tempin ja cpu tempin välillä ei pitäs ihan noin iso olla
<tuho> ja nuo lämmöt kuulostaa aika isoilta
<tuho> idlessä on cpu 40 ja core vajaa 70
<Echramath> Mut siis käykö mikään kivi oikein jos lämmöt on satasen paikkeilla?
<tuho> minkäänlaista hidastumista tai epävakautta en ole ainakaan havainnut noilla satasen lämmöillä
<tuho> intel core 2 e6300 siis prosessorina
<Echramath> Mulla oli joku core2 taannoin, mutta mun mielestä se antoi vaan kaksi cpu-temppiä.
<Echramath> Suattaapi olla ihan härömuistoja.
<tuho> tää antaa kaksi core temppiä ja yhden cpu tempin
<tuho> nuo core tempit kulkee aika käsikädessä
<shanttu> firefox alkoi jäätyilemään yhtäkkiä. vaikea debugata kun toimii ensin 15 min ja sitten seis. miten jäätymisen syytä voisi selvittää?
<shanttu> testaillut addoneja ja scriptejä ottaa pois käytöstä mutten ole löytänyt mitään. ja syynä ei ole flash koska on flash-block
<teamahma> No, tuskimpa tulee tuo Puppytikku hajoamaan, jostain syystä ei oikein toimi tuolla vanhalla koneella. Uudella toimii, mutta en saa wlania enkä nettitikkua toimimaan niin olkoot... Aika näpertely vehkeetähän tuo Puppy tuntuu kun on Ubuntuun&Lubuntuun tottunut.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-16
<puunakki> onkos samba osaajia paikalla?
<puunakki> tarttis jotenki saada tietää toimiiko windows jako ilman windows konetta
<puunakki> asiakas olis kohta tulossa käymään ja pitäis saada varmuuskopiot siirrettyiä sille verkon yli
<puunakki> eikä taloudessa ole tällä hetkellä yhtään windows konetta jolla saisin aluksi testattua samban toimivuuden
<tale> puunakki: Voit testata siinä Samba-palvelimella.
<puunakki> mitenkäs onnistuu?
<tale> puunakki: Jos asensit samban, varmaan /usr/share/doc/samba -hakemistossa on .html tiedosto nimeltä diagnosis.html
<puunakki> oukkei
<puunakki> katsotaan
<tale> Jos tuota tiedostoa ei ole, lue netistä Samban ohjeista Troubleshooting luku.
<tale> Tai googleta samba troubleshooting
<tale> Sillä pitäisi löytyä useakin testiluettelo.
<puunakki> joo
<puunakki> kyllä löyty toi tiedosto
<puunakki> periaatteessa pitäisi toimia kun antaa tämmöstä http://pastebin.com/0eEqayWK
<puunakki> toivotaan ainakin
<tale> puunakki: Yleensä kannattaa käydä ne kaikki testi läpi juuri siinä järjestyksessä kuin ne on lueteltu. Sitten voi olla aika varma kaikki toimii.
<tale> Tai jos ei toimi niin löytää sen syyn miksi ei toimi.
<puunakki> Jaaha, ovikello soi. Kohta nähdään toimiiko.
<puunakki> Sormet ristiin
<puunakki> tale: kiitoksia avusta!
<teamahma> Saako ubuntu 12.04 siirrettyä tota unityn taskbaria?
<Mkaysi> Jollakin epävirallisella compiz lisäosalla saa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<teamahma> Aika erikoista. No toisaalta tuo entinen systeemi oli aika epävakaa, tosin muokattavissa.
<Migho> örh. miten tuon smb.conf -tiedoston saa palautettua tms, kun menin epähuomiossa poistamaan sen?
<n1ko> Samanlailla kuin kaikki muutkin tiedostot, eli varmuuskopioista :)
<Mkaysi> Kuinkakohan monella tällä kanavalla on varmuuskopiot.
<n1ko> Toivon mukaan aika moni on sentään sen verran fiksu että oppii kerrasta
<Migho> no tyhmänä en ottanut varmuuskopiota. kyllä, oma moka
<n1ko> Migho: no sitten uuden sellaisen saa kuten muidenkin tiedostojen suhteen, tekemällä sellaisen uudelleen
 * Mkaysi ottaa yleensä varmuuskopiot vain uudelleenasennettaessa käyttöjärjestelmää.
<n1ko> kaivele netistä se default
<Migho> tjaah... ok
<gildean> laiskempi kaveri asentaa webminin ja naksuttelee jaot sieltä
<tale> Migho: Olitko muokannut sitä smb.conf -tiedostoa?
<Mkaysi> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/purgeconfig-%E2%80%93-a-safer-way-to-reset-configuration-files.html
<n1ko> gildean: ei paranis opettaa ihmisiä pahoille tavoille
<gildean> siks en pistänykkään linkkiä
<n1ko> Mkaysi: mun mielestä käyttöjärjestelmän backuppaus on juurikin kaikkein vähiten järkevää
<Mkaysi> Minullakin tulee yleensä varmuuskopioitua vain /home
<Migho> tale, juu, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä. kunhan saan sen kaikista alkuperäisimmän tiedoston mikä tulee kun samba asennetaan
<n1ko> etc ja home ku rullailee automaagisesti niin on aika hyvissä asemissa
<tale> Migho: Sitten tuo Mkaysi:n kertoma scripti lienee hyvä.
<n1ko> Migho: nopein tapa on varmaan purgetta paketti ja asentaa se uudelleen
<n1ko> a
<n1ko> jos et jaksa esim packages.ubuntu.comista kaivella
<tale> Migho: Tai ehkä joku perus smb.conf on siinä samban asennuspaketissa, sen vois sieltä purkaa ja kopioda paikalleen.
<tale> Migho: Tai SWAT, onko se vielä Ubuntussa? Sillä voi tehdä uuden conf-tiedoston aika kätevästi.
<gildean> siellä taitaa olla smb.conf.default tjsp.
<gildean> tale: swatti ei oo tainnu enää hetkeen toimia iirc
<tale> gildean: Jaa, se kyllä on uusissakin ubuntuissa mukana. Kumma jos ei toimi sitten.
<Migho> hmm, ok. kokeilen noita ehdottamianne asioita. tack
<gildean> onko, kokeillaan
<gildean> jes, toimii
<gildean> eli sudo apt-get install swat
<gildean> tossa oli jossain vaiheessa jotain rikki, muistan selvästi et se ei pitkään toiminu oikein tjsp.
<gildean> inted tais olla ongelmana
<tale> SWAT on vaan web käli, joka kirjoittaa smb.conf -tiedoston. Aika kumma jos se lopullisesti lakkaisi toimimasta.
<gildean> joo, siinä oli nimenomaan tossa serverissä vikaa
<gildean> näemmä nykyään openbsd-inetd
<tasata> smb.conf on kyllä h*lvetin hyvin kommentoitu joten eikö asian (mikä onkaan) konffaaminen onnistu ihan sitä sörkkimällä?
<tasata> jaa tässä olikin kysymys ihan neitseellisen conffin saamisesta. 'sudo aptitude purge samba && sudo aptitude install samba'
<heppu> sopiiko täällä kysyä apua lubuntun käyttöön liittyen
<Mkaysi> Sopii
<heppu> olen asentanut sen usb tikulle pendrivelinuxin wizardia käyttäen ja kaikki toimii mainiosti mutta kun koneen sammuttaa ja käynnistää uudelleen kaikki asetukset yms on resetoitunu
<heppu> ubuntu ei vastaavaa tehnyt kun kokeilin
<tale> heppu: Valitsitko persistentin  mukaan kun teit sen usb-tikun?
<tale> heppu: Jos et, niin asetukset ei säily.
<heppu> jep muistaakseni panin 1gb persistent
<heppu> pitää varmaan ajaa se uudestaan sinne tikulle jos jokin meni siinä vaihees pieleen
<heppu> lubuntun alkuvalikossa oli kylläkin kohta "try lubuntu without installing" kun ubuntussa vastaava on "run ubuntu" Jos se siis on tarkoituksella vain kokeilua varten, ei oikeaa käyttöä
<shanttu> mitä olenkaan missannut? http://www.reddit.com/r/mylittlelinux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qLmN69 -> mylittlelinux
<topyli> ooo
<tale> Pink ponies.
<tale> Today Pink Ponies, tomorrow World Domination!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-17
<fre3bird> 38197 uc guil
<fre3bird> manslaughter 2nd degree
<fre3bird> first one de 1 or or 2
<peku> asentelin 10.04.4 LTS:n suomeksi mutta siitä tuli sekakielinen fi-en. kieliasetuksissa ylimpänä on suomi. asentelen siihen nyt päivitykset jospa se siitä suomentuisi kokonaan
<tale> peku: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<peku> tale: kone oli netissä asennuksen aikana mutta pitääpä kokeilla noita komentoja
<tale> peku: Tätäkin voi katsoa http://porixi.l-a.fi/Monikansallista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o4WIM6 -> Monikansallista – Porixi
<peku> joo päivitysten ja rebootin jälkeen se näyttäs olevankin suomalainen nyt
<teamahma> Miten tää hdmi homma pitäs hoitaa? Resoluutio on huono (kuvakkeet liian suuria) siis tvseen yhdistetty ubuntu läppäri.
<Sysi> onko sulla 40" hd-ready telkkari?
<teamahma> Joo
<Sysi> taisiin laita oikea reso, fullhd on 1920x1080 ja hdready 1280x768
<Sysi> telkkarissa voi olla aika isot pikselit
<teamahma> Ei näy koko ruutu ikäänkuin
<teamahma> En saa tuota tarkkuuta muutettua. Ehkä OK nappi on liian alhaalla tms?
<ski2> ei rullaa?
<teamahma> Ei
<ski2> Mulla toimii ainakin 1080p ihan hienosti telkkarin kanssa.
<ski2> Läppärillä & pöytäkoneella.
<ski2> 1680x1080 tms resoluutio vaan vanhalla mutta sekin on melkein iedettävä
<ski2> ATI näytönohjain (yök) on pöytäkoneessa - sitä joutui miettimään, että sai kunnon reson ..
<ski2> kvg auttaa noissa ..
<mjr> telkkareiden ja hdmi:n kanssa kai on ihan yleistä tuo että on vaikeuksia saada koko kuvaa näkymään, kun telkkarit haluaa piilottaa ne reunat
<mjr> en tiedä ehdottaa ratkaisuja kun en harrasta telkkareita
<mjr> tv:n asetuksista vois mahdollisesti jotain löytyä säkällä
<ski2> Fiksun tv:n kanssa ei ole ongelmaa.
<shanttu> mulla toimii 1920x1080 todella hyvin. vga:lla
<ski2> Niin sellainen ongelma oli HDMI:llä, ettei saa jostainsyystä sillä 2kpl näyttöjä käyttöön.
<ski2> Mutta oli telkkarissa paljon käytettävämpi kuva kun Dell:n monitorissa 1600x1200 resoluutioonkun vaan se pystyy.
<teamahma> Luulee 7 tuumaseksi
<teamahma> No sain toimimaa noita testailemalla
<teamahma> Full screen avautuu tietokoneen näytölle?
<teamahma> Ai, laitoin läppärin näytön pimeeks niin ratkes
<teamahma> Ja joo, mun vika oli television omissa asetuksissa :)
<mjr> hyvä että löytyi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-18
<DL_> Noob kysymys: mistä xubuntu 11.10:ssä saa näytönsäästäjän kytkettyä pois päältä?
<gildean> heh, 12.04:ssä ei näytä olevan edes näytönsäästäjää vakiona
<gildean> vaan lockscreeni, jonka asetukset on kohassa brightness & lock, oneiricissa system settingseistä vielä jostain löyty näytönsäästäjäkin
<gildean> eikun, eipäs ollukkaan
<gildean> sielläkin tais olla vakiona vaan system settingseissä "screen" tjsp. ja sama kuvake näytöstä missä on lukko keskellä
<Sysi> gnome-screensaver meni hyvin simppeliksi gnome3:ssa
<Sysi> DL_: jos et ehtiny löytää niin "Settings manager"issa missä muutki asetukset
<DL_> Sysi: Suomeksi järjestelmä asetukset? En ainakaan löytänyt.
<Sysi> paina Alt F2 ja kirjota xscreensaver-demo
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Emacs_Org-mode
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/syUgDf -> 2x12 Emacs Org-mode - Viikon VALO #64 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-11
<tabasko> onko jotain ohjelmaa joka tekisi grafiikan kansiorakenteesta samaan tyyliin kuin tree-komento?
<elias_a> Mihin Ubuntu One tallentaa tiedostot? Haen tietoa siitä, että missä ne serverit ovat?
<Tm_T> elias_a: ainakin briteissä
<elias_a> Okei.
<elias_a> Ikävä tuo vakiotauti ettei tajuta että sillä on merkitystä käyttäjille. Kannattaisi kertoa.
<elias_a> Onko muilla ollut samaa tautia, että desktop-client ei oikein tunnu hanskaavan salasanan muuttamistilannetta?
<elias_a> Muutin web-sivun kautta salasanaa ja nyt tuo client vaan kaatuilee virheilmoitukseen ja narisee oauth-tokenista.
<elias_a> UnauthorizedError
<elias_a> u'Host requires authentication'
<elias_a> u'Invalid access token: 1p069hDnmK31lDjBT3cl'
<Tm_T> elias_a: #canonical-sysadmin saattaa olla hyvä paikka kysellä
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos!
<thaurwylth> Onko tuossa jotakin päivitysviivettä? Esim. useinhan yritysten tai yhteisöjen paikallisverkoissa on levypalvelimilla salasanan päivitysviive, joihinkin palveluihin se voi olla helposti tuntikin.
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Hyvä pointti! Pitääpä odotella vähän. Outoa sinänsä, että olin unohtanut Ubuntun Launchpadin salasanan. Päivitin sen ja heti päivittämisen jälkeen kirjauduin muutetulla salasanalla Oneen web-sivun kautta.
<Tm_T> kyllä pitäisi suorilta toimia
<elias_a> Ainoa jäljelle jäävä selitys lienee se, että web-palveluihin kirjautumisia hallinnoiva palvelin on eri kuin deskarisovelluksen oauthia pyörittävä.
<Tm_T> koska se salasana on vain yhdessä paikkaa
<thaurwylth> Mjaa-a, kyllähän esim. yliopistoverkoissa helposti käy niin, että yhdellä salasananpäivityksellä osa palveluista tulee käyttöön heti ja osa viiveellä.
<elias_a> Eipä toimi vieläkään. Kun siitä deskariclientista klikkaa linkkiä "Muuta tiedostojenjaon asetuksia verkkosivuillamme", avautuva sivu sisältää ainoastaan tekstin "Invalid access token:"
<elias_a> Perässä tietysti sen tokenin identifioiva numerosarja.
<elias_a> En kyllä edes tajua mistä tohon clienttiin pistetään omat login-tiedot.
<elias_a> Tarkemmin: välilehden Tilin tiedot klikkaaminen antaa aina errorin.
<elias_a> Ei vaan toimi.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-12
<kapepy> Olis pulma tulostimen kanssa. Tulostin näyttäisi olevan asentunut ok, mutta kun sille yrittää tulostaa, työt jää tilaan "processing". Mikähän vois olla vikana?
<n1ko> koitat printata letteriä ja tulostin ei ymmärrä
<kapepy> hm. kiitos tuosta huomiosta. Pitänee tarkastaa tuo paperikoko.
<kapepy> Paperikoko oli letter. Korjasin oikeaksi. Silti työ jää edelleen jumiin...
<kapepy> pending since
<kapepy> Tue Mar 12 19:27:45 2013
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-14
<Mirv> https://www.teraset.net/product_details.php?p=9401#.UUDfG_93059.facebook
<Mirv> esiasennettua Ubuntu-konetta tuollakin
<anger> hinta/laatu ei kyllä ole raudassa kohdallaan
<elias_a_> Mistä se hinta löytyy?
<n1ko> Siitä kohdasta missä lukee "Hinta: "
<elias_a_> Eipä vaan löydy tuolla hakusanalla :P
<Mirv> imagojuttuja, mulla on pelkästään hyviä kokemuksia Dellistä 2005-2011
<Mirv> mutta tiedän että sillä on myös huonommanpuoleista mainetta
<Mirv> tai no edelleen on devaustestikäytössä tuo kohta 5 vuotta vanha Latitude D630
<elias_a_> Delleistä taitaa puuttua mun lemppari - nännihiiri?
<n1ko> ei puutu
<n1ko> mutta kakkaahan nännit on kaikissa !ibm:ssä
<n1ko> ml. lenovo :)
<elias_a_> Ai? Onko se miten hyvä verrattuna Lenovoon?
<n1ko> tai uudemmat lenovot..
<elias_a_> Miten niin nännit kakkaa?
<n1ko> no niiden tuntuma on täysin hanurista verrattuna mitä se oli ibm:n aikana
<elias_a_> Tulipas varsinainen lause.
<n1ko> mutta imho touchpadit on kuronut jo aika kivasti myös välimatkan kiinni, ite ei nänniä enää kaipaa vaikka joskus olikin kova fani
<elias_a_> Mulla on vieläkin IBM:n aikainen T60.
<Mirv> kyllä tuo Dellin tappi oli aivan ehdottoman hyvä IMHO
<elias_a_> Miten nänniaddikti oppii käyttämään touchpadia?
<Mirv> jotenkuten, jos on kohtuullisen hyvä touchpad. ei se kuitenkaan korvaa.
<Mirv> ultrabookeissa on vähän vähänlaisesti
<elias_a_> Perushämplimisen kyllä osaan mutta esim. kuvien rajaaminen touchpadilla on kyllä ihan kauheaa.
<n1ko> jooh, eroja on kovasti
<n1ko> mutta nyky touchpadien eleet on melkoisen kova juttu
<elias_a_> Samaa mieltä, mutta kun...
<Mirv> mun zenbookissa on onneksi se parempi touchpad-hardware (sama kuin uudemmissa malleissa)
<elias_a_> pitäisi pystyä tekemään ne perusjututkin
<Mirv> ja kieltämättä Unityn eleitä tulee jopa käytettyä
<n1ko> elias_a_: millä touchpadilla
<Mirv> elias_a_: todellisuudessa mä käytän ihan työkäytössä aika vähän tätä läppäriä ilman että on kiinnitettynä ulkoisen näyttöön, hiireen ja näppäimistöön
<elias_a_> n1ko: No esim. tämän T60:n
<Mirv> aika moni asia sujuu touchpadilla, mutta kieltämättä tarkka draggaaminen on aika hankalaa
<n1ko> enpä ees muista millaset touchpadit t60:ssä oli, mutta kehitys on kehittynyt niistä ajoista aika paljon
<elias_a_> Mirv: Hauskin ja tarkin laite tarkkaan työhön on ilman muuta pallohiiri. Mulla on vieläkin sellainen käytössä.
<elias_a_> Tai no, pojan koneessa se on kiinni mutta lainaan sitä aina kun tulee tarve.
<tabasko> typerä kysymys: voiko perl auheuttaa muistivuotoa jos localet on päin honkia? :)
<newbie____> jaksaako joku selostaa oikeuksista ubuntun serverillä?
<newbie____> tilanne on tämä: tekstipohjainen serveri sijaitsee muualla ja oon yrittänyt konffata proftpd:n conffia, ei vaan riitä oikeudet vaikka oon roottina.. puttylla ja WinSCP:llä oon yrittänyt
<newbie____> ei se anna muuttaa chmodiakaan sille filulle
<sippis> ...ssh...
<newbie____> ssh:llapa  hyvinkin joo
<Tm_T> tabasko: miksikäs ei jos merkistövirhe johtaa siihen että loopataan jotain looppia loopissa
<Tm_T> newbie____: voitko avata miten oikeudet eivät riitä?
<newbie____> se ei anna kirjoittaa päälle, ei muokata
<newbie____> jos avaan sen nanolla tai avaan WinSCP:n ikkunaan niin sama juttu, WinSCP:ssä taisi tulla joku virhekoodi 3 ei riitä oikeudet
<newbie____> jos katson oikeuksia ne on 644 ja jos koetan muuttaa niitä, taas loppui oikeudet
<newbie____> ihan sama tekeekö sen graafisesti vai komentona
<thaurwylth> Voiko paikallisessa levyjärjestelmässä tulla vastaavia ongelmia, jos yrittää tehdä asioita tiedostoille, jotka ovat nykyään yleisillä kryptatuilla levyosioilla? Luulisi tosin, että root-oikeudet kiertävät moisen.
<newbie____> ja pönttö pyörii koulun serverillä virtuaalina ja tunnusten pitäis olla näiden meille oppilaille dedikoitujen palvelinten rootteja
<newbie____> kansion oikeudet on 755
<newbie____> Tiedosto 644
<newbie____> chmod 755 proftpd.conf       chmod: changing permissions of `proftpd.conf': Operation not permitted
<newbie____> jotenkin en voi välttyä ajatukselta että tää on ns. noukänduu
<newbie____> levythän ovat virtuaalisia tosin emojärjestelmä on Hyper-V
<thaurwylth> Tämä ei varmaankaan liity tuohon, jos ei chmodillakaan onnaa, mutta noin muuten taitaa olla niin, että tiettyjen ohjelmien tai prosessien tietyt todella ladatut ja vaaralliset tiedostot ovat sellaisia, että niitä ei saisi rämpätä ollenkaan käsin kirjoittamalla, eikö? Siis tyyliin silleen, että jollekin GRUBille vai milleköhän onkaan on oma erillinen editori, jota pitää käyttää ennalta säännellyllä tavalla, ...
<thaurwylth> ... muuten saattaa mennä koko conffi rikki.
<newbie____> no eihän tuota proftpd:n conffia voi muuten rämpätäkään, olisin vaan sulkenut pääsyn muualle kuin kotikansioon
<newbie____> varsinaisesti koko ftp:n asentaminen ei ole kovin kuulas idea, mutta jos sellainen annetaan tehtäväksi..
<newbie____> ..ja tietty otin siitä conffista kopion omalle koneelle, ei se antanut tehdä siihen kansioon backupiakaan normaaliin tapaan
<Iltsu> entä jos koitat sudo chmod:ia
<Iltsu> tai siis ootkoha sä iha roottina siellä vai iha omal tunnaril mil on vaan sudo-oikeudet
<paasi> hey
<paasi> miks mun utorrent ei yhistä kunnolla lataajii ja jakajii
<paasi> ja nopeudet hitaita
<paasi> sori.. rtorrent
<paasi> :D
<paasi> onks hajuu?
<Iltsu> sul ei oo portit auki?
<paasi> routerist ?
<paasi> tai siis mikä tuo nyt suomeks onkaa
<paasi> boxi
<paasi> =
<paasi> ?
<paasi> vai mistä
<Iltsu> no jostai mikä toimittaa ehkä palomuurin virkaa
<Iltsu> ottamat kantaa missä se sit on
<paasi> ranskas
<paasi> eihän mun asetukset siihe vaikuta?
<paasi> ja äske yritin conffaa rtorrent.rc uusiks mut ei apuu
<paasi> sama tol omalki kyl.. ei oikee yhistä kunnol
<paasi> mikä on siis tääl suomes
<Iltsu> no sul on varmaa portit kii siit wlan-tukiasemast
<Iltsu> tai sit konees jos on palomuuri
<Iltsu> kute sanoin ni en ota kantaa missä kohtaa se muuri on
<Nakkel> Millä vois verrata kahden tai useamman hakemiston rakennetta, tiedostoja ja tiedostojen sisältöä keskenään että näkis mitä eroja niissä on? Lähtökohtana on että on kansio foo josta tehty tar.gz tietyin väliajoin ja tämän sisällä on tapahtunut tuntemattomia muutoksia?
<jjo> kelpaako meld?
<jjo> äkkiseltään ainakin kuulostaisi, että se teksisi kaiken kaivatun
<Nakkel> Pitääpä tutustua.
<re-G> diff -ur?
<re-G> meld on varmaa parempi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-15
<Heikki_> onks joku saanu asennettua uusimman steamin ubuntuun? Valittaa vain että "Käsittelyssä tapahtui liian monta virhettä: steam-launcher"
<Tm_T> Heikki_: mitä jos ajat komentoriviltä?
<Heikki_> komentoriviltä juuri kokeilinkin, ensiksi toki ihan tuplaklikkaamalla kokeilin, mutta kun ei opelittänyt niin kokeilin dpkg -i
<Tm_T> Heikki_: siinä tapauksessa anna koko logi mitä siinä tapahtuu (:
<Tm_T> paste.ubuntu.com esim
<Heikki_> ai puusilmä. luin että tuossa on vaan suoritetaan liipasimia, mutta tuolahan on riippuvuusongelmia...
<Heikki_> joo sain :>
<Tm_T> jes
<Heikki_> en kyl tiiä mihin tarvin tuota
<Heikki_> oon pelannu viimeks joskus 10v sitten
<Tm_T> Heikki_: sulla on vissiin 64bittinen käyttis?
<Heikki_> en ole varma
<Heikki_> muista enää kumman pistin, mistäs sen parhaiten näkee?
<Heikki_> näyttäis vähä 32bit, en toisin mene takuuseen
<Tm_T> uname -i ehkä
<Heikki_> i686
<Tm_T> mutta joo unohdin että nuo riippuvuudet on nykyään kunnossa
<Tm_T> joo 32bit
<Heikki_> asensin joskus muistaakseni 32bit kun oli jotaki ongelmia 64bittisen kanssa, ja sit oon päivitelly vaan
<Heikki_> hah, tunnustenluontiruutu ihan buginen, ja sit se ei saa palvelimeenkaan yhteyttä tunnuksen luontia varten
<Heikki_> no ny
<Heikki_> enkä ymmärrä mikä idea on siinä että ensin tunusta kysytään kahdesti "salattuna" (******) ja sitten lopuksi se näytetään ruudulla ihan kaikkien nähden
<Heikki_> eikö nykyään tehdä hyviä pelejä enää? Vain tappamista
<Heikki_> perhana, toi steam ei sulkeudu
<tabasko> kaikissa hyvissä peleissä tapetaan, supermario, braid
<Heikki_> painan exit, niin ei tapahdu mitään
<tabasko> aika siis tappaa
<Heikki_> joo
<Heikki_> :>
<Tm_T> Heikki_: FTL
<thaurwylth> Jokin jalkapallomanageripeli.
<Heikki_> ei kiinnosta urheilupelit
<Heikki_> seikkailupeli ilman tappamista ois pop :>
<thaurwylth> No Zeldoissa ei ole koooovin paljon tappamista.
<Heikki_> nii, muuten vaan miekka pääosassa?
<Echramath> Sen se sai tohtoripromootiosta.
<Tm_T> Heikki_: monessa pelissä jossa tappaminen vaikuttaa olevan pääosassa voidaan pelata läpi lähes kokonaan ilman tappamista
<Tm_T> monta kertaluokkaa vaikeampaa joo, mutta mahdollista (:
<olmi_> Heikki_: telltalen tuotoksiin kannattaa tutustua. wineä tosin on käytettävä, mutta sillä toimii ainakin pääosin ihan ok.
<gildean> transport tycoonissa ei tapeta ketään
<tabasko> gildean: korjataas: openttd:ssä ei tapeta ketään
<Mkaysi> Siinä vain puretaan tie molemmilta puolilta kilpailijan autoja ja ostetaan maa sen ympäriltä, jolloin kilpailijan autot jäävät lyhyelle tienpätkälle ajelemaan edestakaisin.
<tabasko> siinä kyllä pitäisi olla tappamisen mahdollisuus
<tabasko> ne autot vois kuolla vaikka nälkään kun ne jää jumiin
<Mkaysi> Ei niillä voi tapahtua muuta kuin polttoaineen loppuminen riippuen asetuksista.
<gildean> tabasko: käytin transport tycoonia, koska sama se on pelaako ttd:tä vai openttd:tä
<Mkaysi> Ottd:ssä taitaa olla enemmän toimintoja.
<gildean> ohan siinä, ja saa tolkulliset resot jne. mutta pohjimmiltaan sama peli kuitenkin
<tabasko> gildean: sisäinen stallmanini vain heräsi
<gildean> jos laittaa ubuntu software centerissä hakuun transport tycoon niin vastauksena on openttd
<Mkaysi> Se varmaankin johtuu siitä, että se on lyhenne "Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe"sta.
<Mkaysi> Pitäisiköhän se muuten asentaa muistitikulle. Olen nyt koulussa ilman mitään järkevää tekemistä.
<tabasko> Mkaysi: sen jälkeen ei muuta tekemistä ookkaan kuin openttd :)
<tabasko> se on aluks vähän hankala, mutta koukuttaa kun pääsee sisään
 * Mkaysi pohtii ottaako sen riskin.
<Mkaysi> Päätös on näköjään tehty puolestani, koska se oli valmiiksi asennettuna.
<tabasko> Mkaysi: no sit ei muutakuin hyvää viikonloppua openttd:n seurassa :D
<Mkaysi> Kiitos samoin, mutta tarkoitat äidinkielen tuntia, et viikonloppua :P
<kirvesAxe> BD
<Kilpuri> [11:53]	tabasko	gildean: sisäinen stallmanini vain heräsi  <---eikös se mennyt sillein, että Stahlman hurahti lopullisesti, kun hänet suljettiin projektien ulkopuolelle.
<Kilpuri> Sitä tarina ei kerro, että miksi suljettiin.
<thaurwylth> "Richard Stallman was right all along."
<Kilpuri> Onhan hän aina ollut oikeassa, mutta milluin se sisuuntuminen tapahtui......no se siitä, tämä menee offtopicixi
<Heikki_> joo
<skfin>  /w 22
<skfin> fail.
<paasi> hoi, saanko mun servun ip:n piiloon ja tilalle jonku osotteen? kotisivuja ajatellen
<tommis> paasi vpn
<tommis> jos palvelin on julkinen ei ole mitään järkeä piilottaa ipeetä
<sippis> luulen että paasi tarkotti varmaan reverseä tai jotain
<tale> paasi: Onko dyndns sitä mitä ajat takaa?
<tommis> voihan palvelin olla vpnnän takana
<tale> paasi: http://www.dy.fi/
<Fibubot> http://www.dy.fi/ -> [dy.fi]
<paasi> hmm
<paasi> tarkotin että jos rakennan www sivut sinne niin vaikka kaverini ei tarvi mennä sinne ip:llä vaan jollai muulla osoitteella
<paasi> onks toi mahollista ?
<tale> paasi: On. Tuo dy.fi esimerkiksi. Tai dyndns.org
<paasi> joo mul näköjää oliki toi jo käytössä
<paasi> :D
<paasi> olin unohtanu
<paasi> mut se on saunalahen kotisivuille
<paasi> :D
<paasi> noooo mitähä mä sit keksin kotiservulle?
<paasi> voiks mitää sql hyödyntää
<paasi> aattelin ku firmat vissii käyttää ja en osaa et oppis sitä jotenki
<tale> paasi: Jos tarkoitat ihan normaalia nimipalvelua, siis joka kääntää nimen ping.funet.fi IP-numeroksi, niin sitä varten tarvitset kiinteän IP-numeron.
<tale> Siis numero ei saa vaihtua kun sammutat ADSL-modeemin päiväksi tai vastaavaa.
<IhqTzup> Ei tarvihe kiinteä
<tale> Sitten ihan tavanomaiseen tapaan nimipalveluun lisätään että servu.paasinsaitti.fi on se IP-numero.
<tale> paasi: Jos vaan haluat, että kotiservullesi pääsee nimellä paasi.dy.fi, sen saat tehtyä tolla dy.fi palvelulla.
<IhqTzup> Suoraan vaan www.osoite.fi osoittamaan dyndns osoitteeseen.
<tale> paasi: Voit komennolla host tutkia noita. Esimerkiksi: host ping.funet.fi
<tale> IhqTzup: Tuo on kyllä näppärää. Mutta pitää jostain saada se osoiten, joka CNAME:lla pistetään osoittamaan paasi.dy.fi osoitteeseen.
<tale> IhqTzup: Ja joka tapauksessa pitää se dy.fi saada toimimaan ensin.
<Kilpuri> Se, että minä en osaa, ei vielä todista mitään.
<Kilpuri> minulla oli joskus jotain vaikeutta sen dy.fi jutun kanssa ja nyt minulla ei ole sitä palvelua.
<IhqTzup> Mitäh? Siis laitaa van sen dyndns koneelle niin sehän kertoo mistä ip:stä se erkki.dynsnd.org löytyy? sit vaan ohjaus sieltä erkki.fi tuonne erkki.dyndns.org?
<tale> IhqTzup: Aivan, täsmälleen.
<paasi> hmmh
<paasi> joo siis kiintee ip mulla on tietysti
<paasi> se vaa et sille sais vaikka www.pieru.com
<paasi> :D
<paasi> mihin mä nyt lisään, mikä nimipalvelu?
<sippis> hankit sen domainin ja nimipalvelut sille, pyydät sitten nimipalveluiden tarjoajaa osoittamaan kyseisen domainin siihen IPseen
<paasi> missä semmone o
<tale> paasi: Viestintävirasto myy sulle verkkotunnuksen. Tai vaikkapa gandi.net jos pitää olla joku muu kuin .fi.
<paasi> no net käy
<paasi> .net
<paasi> tai com
<paasi> paljo ne maksaa
<IhqTzup> Alle 10$
<tale> paasi: Katso hinnat. https://www.gandi.net/
<Fibubot> https://www.gandi.net/ -> Nom de domaine et hébergement cloud - Gandi.net
<paasi> kuinka paljo ne seuraa sen ip:n toimintaa :D?
<IhqTzup> http://www.namecheap.com/ on kanssa hyvä-
<Fibubot> http://www.namecheap.com/ -> Cheap Domain Names Registration, Domain Transfer, SSL Certificates, Free DNS, Privacy Protection • Namecheap.com
<sippis> normaalisti ei ollenkaan, se osoittaa jököttää siihen IP:seen
<Echramath> Kotona hostaamaninen voi kyllä olla vähän 2000-lukua.
<paasi> :D
<paasi> no 2000 luvulla me eletää
<sippis> jos uptimeja tjms haluaa seurata niin http://pingdom.com on hyvä palvelu
<ninnnu> paasi: tarvit dyndns:ltä saat kyl domainin joka osoittaa sun sen hetkiseen IP:hen
<ninnnu> mut se saattaa maksaa ylimääräistä
<Echramath> Vuosikymmentä aattelin.
<sippis> joo, kotoa hostaaminen on vähän vanha juttu jo, Mieluummin liittyy vaikka johonkin kivaan osuuskuntaan ;D
<paasi> täh?
<paasi> mitäs ne o
<IhqTzup> Tuleehan se edullisemmaks ku konesalitila tai dedikoitu palvelin.
<paasi> no voimmä sen tuonne mun ranskan servullekki tunkee :D
<paasi> jos se sun mieltäs parantaa
<paasi> :D
<paasi> tai ruotsii
<paasi> tää nyt on täs holleil vaa
<paasi> ;)
<IhqTzup> Jos ei VPS ole vaihtoehto.
<ninnnu> sippis: En tiiä sun osuuskunnistas, mut mulla halvin ratkaisu jossa voin tehdä ihan mitä haluan on kyl koti
<ninnnu> (paitsi kaupallista toimintaa. Sitä varten on VPS)
<paasi> mä haluun vaan jonku muun osotteen tolle mun "ip:lle"
<tale> paasi: Eikös sinulle jo selvitetty miten sen saat tehtyä?
<ninnnu> ota se dy.fi
<ninnnu> ei maksa mitään, on helpohko
<sippis> ninnnu: joo, ei osuuskunta halvin ratkaisu välttämättä ole :D Mutta ei tartte itse ressata palveluiden vakaudesta kun hankkii muualta, ja osuuskunta on mulle henk. koht. miellyttävin muoto siihen
<Echramath> No, sähkölasku ja palvelinrauta ja upsinkin varmaan haluaa.
<ninnnu> sippis: voitko asentaa siihen osuuskuntaan mitä palveluita haluat? Esim. jos haluu leikkiä entterpraissia -> asentelee tomcattei
<ninnnu> ts. onko root?
<sippis> by oletus ei tietenkään, mutta aina voi keskustella asennuksista jos tuntee tarvitsevansa jotain
<IhqTzup> Ainut oikea ratkaisu on itse olla paikan päällä asentamassa se järjestelmä. Kaikki muut on vähän semmosia vippaskonsteja joissa pitää luottaa sit palveluntarjoajaan.
<tale> Saahan sitä vuokrattua palvelimen, johon voi asentaa mitä itse haluaa. Hinnat taitaa olla 50 € kuukaudessa, suunnilleen.
<ninnnu> VPS:t lähtee halvemmalla. Mulla on 20e/kk, jostain taitaa saada kympilläki
<paasi> joo otan otan
<paasi> ja mitä sä teet sillä?
<IhqTzup> Cinfusta saa 5,5¤/kk ihan hyvän VPS. Siitä hyvä myös et niille käy Bitcoinit :P
<paasi> miten saan dy.fi peittämään oikeen osoitteen ? eli ettei se vaa yhistä siihe vaa et se myös jää se osote äkyvii
<IhqTzup> http://www.cinfu.com/vps/
<Fibubot> http://www.cinfu.com/vps/ -> Virtual Private Servers, VPS, Virtual Dedicated Servers, VDS, Budget Servers
<tale> paasi: Joko sait paasi.dy.fi toimimaan?
<paasi> siis on mul ollu dy.fi käytössä
<paasi> tonne saunalahen kotisivuille
<paasi> aattelin vaa et mite tuota omaa servuu vähä muokkais
<paasi> [21:58] <tale> Saahan sitä vuokrattua palvelimen, johon voi asentaa mitä itse haluaa. Hinnat taitaa olla 50 € kuukaudessa, suunnilleen.
<paasi> lol
<paasi> kukaa maksa noin paljoo
<paasi> :D
<tale> paasi: Sillä saa aika paljon, eli gigabitin kaistanleveyden, 16 Gt muistia, aika monta suoritinta. Pienemmät koneet irronnee halvemmalla.
<paasi> niiii jos tarvii tehoo
<paasi> jos jotai peliservuu meinaat pyörittää?
<paasi> :DD
<paasi> no mulla ei tarvetta tehoihi
<paasi> joten -> takas kotiservuun
<tale> paasi: Tunnut tietävän itse vastaukset kaikkeen mitä kysyt. Onko oikeasti jotain pulmaa, jonka setvimisessä tarvitset apua tältä kanavalta?
<paasi> kyl tuo 3gigane prossu 2megan muistilla riittänee mulle
<paasi> tale: oli, oman ip:n piiloittaminen
<paasi> en tiennys vastausta
<tale> paasi: Mitä se tarkoittaa? Joudut kikkailemaan aika paljon, jos palvelimelle pitää olla pääsy mutta IP:tä ei ole näkyvissä.
<tale> paasi: Eikä siihen auta nimipalvelu lainkaan, koska se nimenomaan näyttää sen IP-numeron jos viitsii kysyä.
<paasi> nii
<paasi> no sehän tässä on ongelma
<paasi> että miten tehdä moinen
<paasi> rekisteröidä/ostaa se joku nimi sieltä palvelusta vissiinkin mitä joku täällä sano
<tale> paasi: Kysytään toisin, eli mikä on se mitä tavoittelet perimmiltään, siis se mihin tarvitset sen IP-osoitteen piilotuksen.
<paasi> se et kaverin ei tarvi ulkoota muistaa mun ip vaan se voi kirjoittaa vaikka  kukkanen.com ja se pääsee mun "koneelle"
<tale> paasi: Jos sinulla on jo servuja, verkkotunnuksia ja kiinteitä IP-numeroita, etkö ole jo osanntut rekisteröidä verkkotunnuksia?
<paasi> eli joo tossa voidaan käyttää sitä dy.fi
<ninnnu> paasi: mikset sä voi a) ohjata uudelleen sitä paasi.dy.fi:ä sun omalle koneelle Saunalahden sijaan tai b) tehdä paasi2.dy.fi:ä?
<paasi> kiintee nyt tulee suomessa mistä vaan palveluntarjoajalta ?
<sippis> öääärh, ei. ei todellakaan
<sippis> siitä joutuu maksamaan ylimääräistä jos sellaisen haluaa
<paasi> no ainaki meillä on ja oli vanhalla liittymällä
<tale> Kotiliittymiin ei tahdo saada kiintää IP-numeroa. Yritysliittymiin voi saada.
<paasi> en tiä sitte missä ootte
<paasi> kuitua oon käyttäny viimevuodet
<ninnnu> paasi: et sä tarvi kiinteetä jos otat dyfin
<paasi> eikä kyllä muutu mihinkää
<paasi> ei tarvi ees boxia väliin
<ninnnu> koska dyfillä dyfin skripta huutaa dy.fi:ll että "hei mun IP on nyt tää"
<paasi> [22:07] <tale> paasi: Jos sinulla on jo servuja, verkkotunnuksia ja kiinteitä IP-numeroita, etkö ole jo osanntut rekisteröidä verkkotunnuksia?
<paasi> en
<paasi> tai riippuu mitä tarkotat
<teprrr> IhqTzup, onkos tuolla cinfussa jotain hassuja juttuja ToS:ssä?
<paasi> no mut joo, näköjään menee liian vaikeeks saada 11.26.43.37 -> www.apinaplaneetta.net
<teprrr> IhqTzup, itellä atm vps linodella, mutta oon miettinyt joskos heittäis johonkin edukkaampaan ratkaisuun. ei ole niin kovaa käyttöä kuites.
<teprrr> vaan joissain noissa kolmen markan vps:issä esim. kielletään palveluiden pitäminen, backupit & so on
<mjr> kielletään backupit?
<IhqTzup> Saa olla palveluita ja backuppeja. Meillä pyörii yhellä VPS vähemmän kriittisiä firman palveluita kuten irssit ja mumble.
<IhqTzup> Ja on todella hyvin toiminut nyt vuoden verran.
<IhqTzup> Ja upgrade tehokkaampa VPS käy niin nopeesti ku rahat siirtyy. Ite oon yhen VPS cinfussa upgradennu ja ei tarvinnu mitään ite säätää sen puolesta.
<teprrr> IhqTzup, okei, pittääpä tutustua :P
<teprrr> meikän käytöllä toi 20e/kk on vähän turhan tyyristä hommaa
<teprrr> mjr, ja juu, jotkut noista markan hostaajista kieltävät tommoset toiminnot
<teprrr> itte mietin myös honeypotin pyörittämistä, joka sekin voi olla soosoota
<ninnnu> honeypot vois olla hauska
<mjr> miten voi kieltää backupit?
<mjr> ja miten ne valvoo sitä?
<ninnnu> mjr: Oisko levykäytön mukaan?
<mjr> täysin absurdi ajatus
<mjr> vai siis tarkoitatko että varmistuspalvelimeksi omalle koneelleen ei sais laittaa?
<ninnnu> Pointti on varmaan siinä että ne myy levykapaa jota ei ole, ja jos kaikki käyttää kaikki kapansa joka kai tapahtuu helposti backupeilla niin tulee sanomista
<mjr> luin tuon niin että siitä vps:stä ei muka sais ottaa varmistuksia
<mjr> noniin, kommunikaatiofail
<teprrr> IRC Client programs (not IRC servers or services!) is permited in Germany servers only!
<teprrr> "woohoo"
<teprrr> mjr, joo, siis juurikin mitä ninnnu meinaa tossa.
<ninnnu> tietty se on yrityksen vika jos ne myy asioita joita ei ole
<IhqTzup> teprrr: Joo meillä on juurikin saksan palvelimet.
<teprrr> juu, vaan halvat vps-tarjoajathan just harrastellee tota ylimyyntiä :)
<IhqTzup> Kyllä, näin on.
<IhqTzup> Mut jossain se raja menee hinta/laatu. Cinfun oon ite huomannu olevansa hintansa väärti. Jos ei miellytä niin laskun voi sit jättää maksamatta ja sopimus päättyy sit automaattisesti hyvin kätevästi :)
<IhqTzup> Eli jos epäilyttää niin ottaa kuukausi laskutuksen alkuksi.
<teprrr> juu
<teprrr> eivät tarjoa archia näemmä, pitäis sit miettiä minkä distron haluaa pyörimään. vaan voispa ottaa testiksi saksasta yhen.
<ninnnu> miksi kukaan haluaa palvelimeen archin..
<teprrr> en tiedä, itse otin aiemmin vaan sen takia, kun ei ollut aiemmin kokemusta ko. härveestä. sittemmin asensi myös pöytäkoneelle käyttikseksi.
<ninnnu> mä testailin sitä raspissa mutta mä tykkään enemmän siitä että distro antaa järkevähköt oletukset ja ite saa tunata sen mistä ei tykkää
<ninnnu> sen sijaan että tekee kaiken itse
<ninnnu> ts. "yhyy emmä osaa"
<teprrr> nooh, tekis epäubuntumaisesti ja iskis centos6:n. ei ole niitäkään koskaan käytellyt :P
<teprrr> noinhan archikin tekee(?)
<ninnnu> tosin valitsin ehkä muutenkin vähän heikon ajan testata archia ku se oli tyylii pari viikkoa sen jälkee ku arch hyppäs systemd:hen
<ninnnu> teprrr: näihin valmiiksi tehtyihin valintoihin sisältyy myös paketit :P
<sippis> http://asenna.gentoo.fi
<Fibubot> http://asenna.gentoo.fi -> Asenna Gentoo!
<IhqTzup> teprrr: Mulla on CentOS 6 pöytäkoneessa ja hetkeekään en oo katunu :)
<re-G> IhqTzup: onko siinä tuoreemmat softat ku debian stablessa
<IhqTzup> Hyvä myös palvelimena. Todella helppoa oli alottaa käyttö vaikka oli aiemmin pelkkää debian osaamista :P
<IhqTzup> re-G: On
<ninnnu> centosin pakettivalikoima ei kyl oo yhtä kattava
<ninnnu> törmäsin siihen kun ois tarvinnu asentaa tin
<ninnnu> yum sano "eiolee"
<IhqTzup> Nojoo ei ihan ole.
<IhqTzup> hehe
<ninnnu> piti hätäratkaisuna opetella nyyssien nopee pläräys alpinella
<re-G> hitsi ku hajosin tänään hplippiin
<re-G> siinähän ei ole debian unstable mitenkään tuettuna niin installeri toimii vähän sinnepäin
<teprrr> ninnnu, nojoo, itse asennan paketteja sitä mukaan, kun tarvetta ilmenee :P
<ninnnu> teprrr: niin mäki
<re-G> joka tapaukses hplip päätti lakata mystisesti toimimasta eikä auta uudelleenasennus tai mikään
<ninnnu> tuli tarve tinille. Ei ollut
<teprrr> ei ollut archiin hankala asentaa kde-desktop-metaa tms. joka toi mukanaan tarvittavat :p
<teprrr> IhqTzup, muistatko yhtään kuinka nopeasti palvelin oli pystyssä maksun jälkeen?
<teprrr> tosin niin, riippunee maksutavasta
<IhqTzup> Nojoo ite oon tehny listan minkä tyyppisiä ohjelmia tarvihen ja katsonut etukäteen löytyy ne kyseisestä käyttöjärjestelmästä. Yleensä vielä virtuaalikoneella testannu ja sit jos on miellyttäny niin asentanu sen käyttiksen.
<IhqTzup> teprrr: Maksoin Bitcoineilla ja se oli saman päivän aikana käytössä. Alle tunti tais mennä ku ne generoi sen VPS.
<teprrr> IhqTzup, juu.
<teprrr> prkleen ulkosuomalaisena on taas hankalaa. ei hyväksy mun luottokorttia, kun osoite on !suomessa
<teprrr> ja tuhat erilaista maksuvaihtoehtoa, joista saa taas arpoa mikä vois toimia
<IhqTzup> Bitcoin toimii tosi hyvin :)
<teprrr> vaan mites toimii saksalainen tili -> bitcoin tai suomivisa -> bitcoin onkin eri juttu varmaankin :P
<teprrr> äh, pittääpä kahtella miten ton nyt sais hoidettua. ärsytti toi paypalin toiminta jo aika pahasti, kun ebaystä yritin jottain tilailla
<IhqTzup> Kyllähän saksasta saa IBAN siirrolla ihan normisti Bitcoineja ostettua, no problem.
<IhqTzup> Meillekkin käy IBAN siirrot ulkomailta :)
<teprrr> pankkisiirrollahan toi myös menee juu, mietin vaan oisko ollut nopsempaa juuri visalla
<teprrr> hmm, eestiläinen virma näemmä
<IhqTzup> Mikä?
<teprrr> mukavasti liettuaksi ohjetekstit maksusivulla :)
<teprrr> toi cinfu, tai sen maksutoimittaja
<IhqTzup> Ei Cinfu kyllä virolainen ole
<teprrr> antoi maksussa virolaisen pankin vastaanottajaksi.
<teprrr> siitä siis päättelin vaan, että ois sieltä
<IhqTzup> Okei
<ninnnu> https://panel.cinfu.com/company.php "Seychelles"
<ninnnu> tai sit se on vain pöytälaatikossa siellä
<IhqTzup> Pääkonttori jossain saarella, oisko verokikka.
<ninnnu> nii
<thaurwylth> Hä, Paypalissä jokin vika?
<ninnnu> mä tilasin joskus ulkomaalaisia kolajuomia sillee että nakutin paypalin guest-tilassa maksutiedot sisään (kortin numero etc.)
<ninnnu> En saanu mitään indikaatiota että maksu ois epäonnistunu
<ninnnu> Mut se oli
<ninnnu> Sit ihmeteltiin kun kolat oli missä oli
<teprrr> joo. ja rahasiirron tarjoaja oli eri. vaan näemmä moneybookers tarjos kivaa maksuvaihtoehtoa
<teprrr> täällä on vähän hämärää tuo verkkomaksaminen kyllä verrattuna suomeen.
<teprrr> isket sun "tilinumban" ja pinnin maksun vastaanottajan palveluun
<ninnnu> Lopputulos oli se että mä sain kolaa josta en ollu ees maksanu. Sieltä tuli sit posti että "saisko maksun joskus?"
<ninnnu> "wut?"
<teprrr> joka sitten yhistää sun pankkiin, ja toimitat varmistuskoodin tommoisella erillisellä laitteella, johon tunkkaat korttis + jolla 1) luet netistä giffianimaation tai 2) naputtelet tiedot käsin itse
<thaurwylth> Onkohan tuo justiinsa se systeemi, mitä vasta kritisoitiin?
<thaurwylth> http://www.cs.ru.nl/~rverdult/Designed_to_Fail_A_USB-Connected_Reader_for_Online_Banking-NORDSEC_2012.pdf   <== Tätä tarkoitin.
<teprrr> mjoo, nää ei oo usbipohjasia. vaan pitääpä lukea toi artikkeli enivei.
<teprrr> jahs, ei kauaa kestänyt siinä hommassa. näemmä 10min sitten tullut jo viestiä, että palvelin valmiina :)
<IhqTzup> Hienoa :)
<teprrr> dns:t vaihtoon ja systeemit pystyyn sit vaan, kuhan jaksaaehtii
<teprrr> tietty nyt on hyvä laittaa kaikki ~alusta paremmin samalla
<teprrr> boh, vaativat yhteydenottoa supporttiin, että saa reverset pelaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-16
<teprrr> ninnnu, luimpa loppuun tuon artikkelin. tuossahan oli ongelmana se, että pystyit käskyttämään sitä laitosta antamaan sulle toimivan tarkistuskoodin ilman, että käyttäjältä kysytään siihen lupaa fyysisesti.
<teprrr> bugi protossa siis, ei suoranaisesti riko tuolla tavalla toteutettua two-way authia
<pesasa> Onkos jollain ideoita Thunderbirdin composerin käyttöön? Sen vastaanottajakenttien käyttö on vähän kömpelöä. Esimerkiksi, jos sinne on onnistunut laittaa useamman vastaanottajan (esim. Reply All) ja haluaa poistaa niistä osan, niin eikö siihen ole parempaa keinoa kuin backspacella pyyhkiminen?
<pesasa> Tossa vähän keskustelua asiasta jo kolmen vuoden takaa. http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1742735
<pesasa> Eli tuollaista kaipasin: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/address-close-button/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/28xNHa -> Address Close Button :: Add-ons for Thunderbird
<kirvesAxe> onkos fi/se -repojen status mikä?
<kirvesAxe> Justiinsa huuti mulle ettei se-repoja löytänyt...
<jjo> fi-repot toimii kyl
<teearri> I ❤ Ubuntu
<IhqTzup> Mulla on viha-rakkaussuhde Ubuntun kanssa.
<thaurwylth> Pokerihommissa voi olla raha-viikkaussuhde.
<paasi> mitä mä teen väärin et tää ei löydä tätä
<paasi> http://i.imgur.com/jPtCeSH.jpg
<ninnnu> Dreamweaver kuullostaa väärältä käyttikseltä
<Tekno_> onko asennettu php
<Tekno_> tjsp
<sippis> dreamweaver on muutenki vähän :I
<paasi> on asennettu
<paasi> no tuo on aika simppeli noitte youtube videoitte mukaa mut en saa sitä vaa yhistettyy tuonne mun ubuntuu tästä winukasta
<ninnnu> 404 kyl viittaa siihen että yhdistäminen on täysin ok
<ninnnu> mut ubuntusta puuttuu tiedostoja
<ninnnu> ja/tai Dreamweaver ei osaa puhua sopivia protokollia joilla se voi töniä haluamiaan asioita Ubuntun webroottiin
<paasi> joo siis saan tolla "test" jutulla kyl yhteyden
<paasi> mut ei tunnu löytävän tuolta mun kotikansiosta noita kahta tiedostoo
<paasi> oon nyt yrittäny ehkä noin 20 eri polkuu tyrkyttää sille :;D
<ninnnu> kokeile jotai sellasta joka alkaa /var/www
<ninnnu> tai sftp://paasi@ubuntuboksi/var/www/
<ninnnu> Jos Dreamweaver ei puhu sftp:tä niin vaadi rahat takas
<paasi> joo mä koitin ip/var/www
<paasi> ei nabannu
<paasi> sftp on käytös koko aja en tiä sit jos pitäis koittaa ilma
<ninnnu> huomaa myös että oletusarvoisesti taviskäyttäjällä ei oo kauheesti kirjoitusbittejä /var/www:hen
<paasi> sit tos on toi root directory ja web url
<paasi> laitanko kummin päi mitä
<ninnnu> emt, mä käytän sshfs:ää ja (g)vimiä
<paasi> kun nuo mitä se haluaa on mun /home/ripuli/mmscripts blaa blaa blaa
<paasi> ja se ei suostu sinne yhisteleen
<paasi> en tiä jos niitä sit siirtäs johki ?
<ninnnu> jos /home/??? eikä esim /home/???/public_html on konffattu näkyviin niin sysadmin pitäs heittää ikkunasta
<ninnnu> ts. jos ne on vain /home/ripuli/mmscripts:ssä niin ei ihme että ei löydy
<ninnnu> Haluut ne mitä todennäköisimmin /var/www:hen
<Echramath> http://i1.aijaa.com/b/00496/11936220.jpg
<Echramath> Hämmentää.
<ninnnu> ?
<Echramath> Mistä noi numerot tuonne tulee...
<Echramath> Näyttää kyllä kovasti xsensorsilta.
<paasi> joo haluun ne sinne www:hen
<paasi> eli siirrän vaan, mut miks tuo sit on luonu ne tuonne ?
<paasi> teenkö kansion sit suoraan vaikka "jaskansivut" ja sen alle ?
<ninnnu> et
<ninnnu> ellei sun urlissa lue "jaskansivut"
<paasi> no mut hmm
<paasi> siel kansios on rtorrent
<paasi> . /var/www
<paasi> ./rtorrent
<ninnnu> ei sillä ole merkitystä
<paasi> oke no mä koitan
<ninnnu> mun kansioissa on paljon kansioita
<paasi> noh tää vinkuu käyttöoikeuksista
<paasi> :D
<paasi> yritin nautiluksellaki ja ei
<paasi> noni
<paasi> nyt
<ninnnu> 01:07 < ninnnu> huomaa myös että oletusarvoisesti taviskäyttäjällä ei oo kauheesti kirjoitusbittejä /var/www:hen
<paasi> en ymmärrä lausetta
<paasi> mut anyway nyt tuo sanoo 11.11.11.11/var/www/scriptsfasfa bla blaa ei yhisty
<ninnnu> konteksti?
<paasi> pitäskö mul löytyy tommone myphpadminist ?
<ninnnu> Testi sanoo vai tallennus sanoo
<ninnnu> phpmyadmin ei liity mitenkään tähän
<paasi> testiserverille yhistys
<paasi> sitä mä täs säädän
<paasi> tai et tuo dw uppii ne tuonne
<ninnnu> Ei se /var/www mene urliin
<ninnnu> Huomaa myös että tää on edelleen suhteellisen väärä kanava kysyä asioita jos sun Dreamweaver-konffi kusee
<paasi> nooo onks muita kannui mis ois joku jeesaamas :)?
<sippis> kanava suosittelee luopumaan moisesta moskasta ;p
<paasi> haha
<paasi> no mut ubuntu koneelle pitäis saada sivut mihi kirjautua ja sinne tietokanta
<paasi> :)
<Echramath> (voiko joku selittää miksi www ylipäätään oletuksena on /varilla)
<sippis> et sä siihen dw:tä tartte... ...mut no, jokainen valitsee editorinsa itse
<paasi> noh, tätä ennen käytin notepadii
<paasi> on tää huomattavasti tehokkaampi ;)
<ninnnu> Echramath: Jo ku /srv on vähän obsolete?
<ninnnu> vai mihinköhän muualle se sit menis
<Echramath> Niin no jos kyseessä onkin kieliopin partikkeliajattelu.
<paasi> oho, meni läpi :)
<paasi> tuo /var/www kautta
<Echramath> (partikkeleita ovat sanat jotka eivät selvästi ole nomineita tai verbejä)
<paasi> no mikäs helvetti on nomini ?
<paasi> :D
<paasi> eiks partikkeli oo joku liite ?
<Echramath> Myös liitepartikkelit ovat asioita jotka eivät kuulu verbeihin eivät nomineihin eli tämä liittyy asiaan kaatoluokkana.
<paasi> nyt ollaa jo nii kaukana ubuntusta ja muusta maailmasta
<Tekno_> outerspace
<paasi> jahas
<paasi> sit kaatu koko roska
<paasi> olikoha ees tallennettu
<paasi> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-17
<paasi> no nyt se uppii ne mut se uppii kaikki /home/xxx eikä /var/www
<paasi> huoh
<paasi> mut se o pääasia et sain yhteyden pelaa :)
<Tekno_> xxx
<Tekno_> ai pornokansioon
<paasi> ja nyt ei sit oo muka oikeuksii siirtää /var/www
<paasi> mites ne saa ?
<paasi> hoi
<paasi> hei miks tuonne public_html ei pääse
<paasi> miten mä voin vaihtaa tota "It works! This is default web page......"
<paasi> tuhosin jo sen *.html tiedoston ja php tiedoston
<paasi> silti roikkuu siel
<paasi> ja selaimen tyhjensin
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Kig
<Fibubot> http://viikonvalo.fi/Kig -> 3x12 Kig - Viikon VALO #116 | Viikon VALO
<Migho> Ossaasko kukaa auttaa? hallitten omaa filuservua webminillä/konsolilla eikä oikein tuppaa onnistua yhtään. Meitillä on kaks kansiojakoa sambassa: /lokero joka on vain kansio ja /varasto joka on liitetty uuteen 2T kiintolevyyn. asetukset ovat molemmissa muuten periaatteessa samat, ja read/write access on päällä kaikilla käyttäjillä. /varastoon ei ku
<Migho> itenkaan pysty kirjoittamaan mitään. Se mikä ei oikeen aukee täs on toi liittäminen, toi /varasto on (kai) mountattu ihan onnistuneesti mut miten saan sen niin et sinne sais kirjotettuakin jotain :I
<Migho> ikinä ennen en oo mitää itse koittanu mountata tälleen, oon siis mututuntumalla matkassa. omassa koneessa windows ja servussa joka jakaa tiedostoja on ubuntu server
<Echramath> Onko niillä linuxissa samat oikeudet?
<Migho> no mikä on kun ei viestit lähde
<Migho> no toi sit lähti. eli varastolla ja lokerolla? pitäisi olla jos se meinaa noita sambasta löytyviä lukuja 755
<Echramath> Eikun ihan tiedostojärjestelmän tasolla.
<Migho> mistä sen näkee, olen ns. amatööri :P
<Echramath> ls -l /polku
<re-G> ffuu miks mun debian vaatii että filenamet on isolattaria että ne näkyy oikein
<re-G> kaik pitäs olla utfina
<Migho> äh piru vieköön tätäki irc-clienttiä. /lokerosta sanoo "drwxr-xr-x 3 debian-transmission debian-transmission 4096 helmi  3 22:18 Transmission" ja /varastosta "drwx------ 2 root root 16384 maali 16 18:03 lost+found"
<Migho> Transmission ja lost+found on siis kansioita
<Echramath> Tai siis "ls -l /" on varmaan se mitä haet takaa ja sit vertaat eroaako ne toisistaan ja jos eroaa, siinä syy.
<Echramath> Samba ei voi ohittaa noita järjestelmän luvituksia sinällään.
<Migho> joo, siis "ls -l /lokero" ja "ls -l /varasto". tuossa on niitten tulosteet ja kyllähän niistä nyt eroja löytyy, mutta mitä kohtaa pitäisi tuosta tulosteesta verrata
<Migho> tuota alkua? "drwxr-xr-x" ja drwx------"?
<Echramath> Sitä, toiseen saa mennä kaikki ja toiseen vaan omistaja.
<Echramath> Ja jälkimmäisen omistaja on root.
<Echramath> Operoikos se Samba nimellä debian-transmission?
<Migho> transmission on ainaki meikän torrent-softa. millä sen pystyy tarkistamaan
<Migho> samban oon laittanu niin että hyväksyy myös guesteille read/writen
<Echramath> guest account on kai oletuksena "nobody", lukee /etc/samba/smb.conffissa
<Migho> joo on
<Echramath> Kaiken järjen mukaan lokeroonkaan ei voi nyt samballa kirjoittaa?
<Migho> kyllä sinne saa tavaraa nakattua
<Migho> transmission-kansioon ei kylläkään näköjään saa, joka löytyy lokerosta
<Echramath> Ahaa, kuka sen lokeron sitten omistaa?
<Migho> mistäs sen näkee.. :D servulla ei pitäisi olla kuin kaksi käyttäjää, migho ja root. ton lokeron olen vääntänyt tonne tuskalla joskus kauan aikaa sitten
<Echramath> Se on myös siinä ls -l:n listauksessa ja luultavasti siellä on varmaan toistakymmentä systeemikäyttäjää.
<Migho> tää komento "ls -l /polku" näköjään näyttääkin tosiaan sen kansion sisällä olevien kansioiden tiedot ja niiden käyttäjät? anyway, laitoin nyt polun missä /lokero ja /varasto sijaitsevat. molempien kansioiden omistaja on root. lokerolla oikeudet on "drwxrwxrwx" (=kaikki oikeudet kaikilla?) ja varastolla "drwxr-xr-x".
<Echramath> Kaikki oikeudet kaikilla joo.
<Migho> noniin! lähti toimimaan kun vähän googlailin tuosta et miten nää hommat oikein skulaa. pistin komennolla "sudo shmod 777 /varasto" oikeudet kaikille ja nyt näyttäis toimivan. kiitos avusta!
<Echramath> Hoidat vaan ettei kukaan pääse siihen shareen internetistä.
<Migho> oon kai oikeessa jos kuvittelen että maailmalta päästäkseen tonne pitäisi availla portteja routterista?
<Echramath> Joo, jos reititinosa on päällä.
<Migho> joo kyllä se on :) tack
<paasi> hoi miksen saa siirrettyy dataa dreamweaverillä /www tai /public_html kansioon suoraan?
<paasi> on passut ja suojattu yhteys
<paasi> sftp 22 portilla
<sippis> kokeile vaikka filezillalla saatko siirrettyä suoraan sillä
<sippis> jos saat, dw kusee jotain ja jos et saa niin palvelimella kusee jotain
<paasi> en saa filelläkää koitin jo
<paasi> koska muute se ois iha sama et toimiiko dw vai ei koska tuo ois käytössä kuitneki
<sippis> no, /var/www varmaan johtuu siitä mitä ninnnu totesi jo eilen, normaalilla käyttäjällä ei pahemmin oo oikeuksia sinne
<paasi> eiku nyt meni
<paasi> väärä servu filezillalla
<paasi> :D
<sippis> noniin...
<paasi> ok eli dv kusee
<paasi> kumpaan ne menee www vai publiccii
<paasi> perus www sivut
<paasi> ilmeisesti ovat kuitenki samaa
<paasi> eli sama kummassa vain ?
<sippis> no, /var/www näkyy osoitteessa esimerkki.fi mut public_html esimerkki.fi/~kayttaja
<sippis> normaalisti noin, suaattaa sitä toki olla erilaisiakin konffeja...
<paasi> hmm
<paasi> ei se meekkää
<paasi> Virhe:	rm /var/www/web1/sivu1.php: permission denied
<sippis> 17:3603 <sippis> no, /var/www varmaan johtuu siitä mitä ninnnu totesi jo eilen,  normaalilla käyttäjällä ei pahemmin oo oikeuksia sinne
<paasi> joo eli miten sitten saan siihe käyttäjäoikeudet?
<paasi> :D
<paasi> muutaku ku et meen tuonne servulle gksudo nautilus ja siirrän ne sinne
<sippis> fyi voit siirtää ne ihan ilman mitään nautilusta...
<paasi> ei anna lupaa :/
<sippis> sudo
<paasi> vai meinaaks cp ?
<paasi> ja sillä
<sippis> http://linux.fi/wiki/Komentorivin_perusteet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hNrZqJ -> Komentorivin perusteet – Linux.fi
<Iltsu> chown o kovaj uttu
<paasi> silläkö mä nyt vedän koko /  www
<paasi> ??
<Iltsu> päääsisit varmaa pal helpommal jos googlaisit jonku oppaan tai lukisit ees jonkun perusoppaan, kute ton komentorivin perusteet
<Iltsu> kaik ois pal helpompaa
<pesasa> Joo, on paljon helpompaa, jos ymmärtää, mitä on tekemässä.
<Iltsu> mut siis mä tekisin ton sillai et chown:lla antaisin omalle käyttäjätunnukselleni sen /var/www :n, syntaksii en kyl muista ulkoot, itekki lunttaan aina noit jostai
<tale> paasi: Lisää oma käyttäjäsi siihen ryhmään joka on ryhmäomistaja /var/www-hakemistossa.
<paasi> no jos mul ei oo ku yks käyttäjä koko koneella
<paasi> :D
<tale> paasi: Sitten voit kirjoittaa siihen hakemistoon (olettaen että ryhmäomistajalla on kirjoitusoikeus, jos ei ole tee chmod g+w /var/www
<tale> paasi: Lisää oma käyttäjäsi siihen ryhmään joka on ryhmäomistaja /var/www-hakemistossa.
<Iltsu> niijoo toiki
<pesasa> Noi riippuu niin paljon siitä, täytyykö jonkun muunkin päästä käsiksi tiedostoihin.
<Iltsu> mut varsiki komentorivilt noitten ryhmien muuttamine o vähä riskaabelii
<Iltsu> menee helposti ni iet poistaa kaik muut ryhmät ja sii sitä ollaaki :D
<tale> Ryhmään lisääminen tapahtuu komennolla sudo adduser käyttäjä ryhmä. Ei ole kovin paljon sotkemiseen mahdollisuutta.
<Iltsu> aijaa, mä oon käyttäny jotaa muuta
<Iltsu> joskus
<paasi> wwow dude
<paasi> nyt on oikeudet www
<paasi> :D
<paasi> toimiskoha viel dw samallailla ku filezilla
<paasi> jea
<paasi> It works!
<paasi> This is the default web page for this server.
<paasi> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<paasi> mikä toi o
<paasi> oon googlettanu 2 päivää
<paasi> kyselin sitä jo tääl aikasemminki
<tale> paasi: Ilmeisesti tarkoittaa, että hakemistossa /var/www ei ole mitään.
<paasi> nii mut mistä se sit löytää ton tekstin? ja toisekseen siellä on "index.html"
<paasi> eikö se pitäis löytää sen ?
<tale> paasi: Onko siinä index.html -tiedostossa tuo teksti?
<sippis> ...luetun ymmärtäminen...
<tale> paasi: Ja onko siihen index.html -tiedostoon lukuoikeus webbiserveriprosessilla?
<paasi> no mistäs helvetistä minä tiiän :D
<paasi> mite mä annan sitte luku oikeudet
<paasi> :D?
<paasi> eli apache täs tapauksessa vissiin
<paasi> ?
<sippis> tarkista eka mitä tale kysy ekaksi
<paasi> ja sinne conffiin
<Iltsu> voi huoh
<paasi> siis ei oo
<paasi> vaan index.html on mun kotisivujen etusivu
<paasi> siel oli tommone missä luki se, poistin sen
<Iltsu> pitäisköhä näist jutuist olla perusteet ensin hallus ennenku alkaa tunkkaa jotaa palvelint pystyyn
<paasi> eli nyt siel ei oo ku mun web sivujen filut jälel
<paasi> ööö no tässähän sitä just oppii
<paasi> tekemällä oppii kaiken
<paasi> :D
<sippis> no sit sun apachen konffis olettaa että www-hakemisto on jossain muualla
<tale> paasi: En jaksa neuvoa sulle joka nippeliä. Lue nyt jotain ohjetta ensin ja tule sitten kysymään.
<paasi> lukenu 4vk
<paasi> no eiks tää kannu oo sitä varte et autetaa ?
<paasi> oonko nyt ymmärtäny jotain väärin
<Iltsu> lue uudestaa
<sippis> toki, mutta ei täällä oo tarkotus jelpata kokoajan tälläsissä hyvin yksinkertaisissa asioissa
<paasi> joillekkin yksinkertaista jolleikkin vaikeeta :D
<sippis> paasi: tarkista että sun /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-defaultissa on document roottina /var/www
<paasi> noniin. kiitos
<paasi> documet root ja directory on /var/www
<paasi> ja olin unohtanu tommosenki filun olemassaolon
<sippis> niin, muutit ne vai oli jo? jos muutit nii apache pitää uudelleenkäynnistää
<paasi> oli
<paasi> ton tein sillo ku asensin apachee
<paasi> nuo perus conffit
<sippis> no sit mitä tale sano, tarkista että apachella on oikeudet siihen hakemistoon ja tiedostoihin
<paasi> no lisäsin omat käyttöoikeudet kyllä mut mites sit apachen käyttöoikeudet lisätään
<paasi> apache.conffiin
<paasi> vissii
<paasi> vai
<paasi> no mie googletan sit
<paasi> :D
<sippis> ollaanpa sitä malttamattomia... ...mutta googlaa toki
<paasi> emmie löyä
<sippis> pro tip: kannattaa googlata englanniksi
<paasi> joo ei suomeks mitää löydäkkää
<paasi> enkuks mä kaikkee etin
<paasi> mut hei yks juttu
<paasi> mihi se index.html pitäis näkyy jos se on siel /www alla
<paasi> ip/index.html
<paasi> vai jotai muuta
<paasi> vai pelkällä ip:llä ?
<ninnnu> ei apacheen lisätä käyttöoikeuksia
<ninnnu> index.html menee /var/www alle
<paasi> joo siel se on mut silti se näyttää sitä "it works, this is default webpage" blaa blaa
<sippis> riippuu taas konffiksesta, mut esimerkki.fi, esimerkki.fi/index ja esimerkki.fi/index.html toimii kaikki
<paasi> hämää vaa se et mistä se kaivaa ton jonku perus filun,
<ninnnu> /var/www/:stä
<paasi> mut jos siel ei oo semmosta :D
<paasi> "oli"
<paasi> ja apachen käynnistin jo uusiks ja konekki o buutittu välissä
<paasi> ja siel o uus filu samal nimel mis o eri infoo
<sippis> tarkistappa vaikka toimiiko mikään muu tiedosto joka on /var/www:ssä
<paasi> hmm no google just kerto et toi on joku mozillan oma kusema juttu
<paasi> exploreri näyttää iha muuta
<paasi> ja joo kyllä olen mozillan tyhjentäny monesti eikä sinne ees jää mitään säilöön kun ei oo päällä ne
<paasi> outoa
<sippis> kandee vaik ctrl+R
<paasi> ja mitäs sen pitäis tehä? refreshaa vai ?
<paasi> ei auttanu
<paasi> nyt alkaa tapahtuu ihmeitä
<paasi> :D
<sippis> refreshaa sivun niin että pyytää kaiken palvelimelta eikä ota mitään cachesta
<paasi> no nyt näyttää listan
<paasi> Index of /
<paasi> pitäis saada viel suoraa lukee index.html
<paasi> mut tärkein et nyt on nää pari juttuu toimimas
<paasi> nonio
<paasi> jjjej, nyt pääsee taas eteenpäin heti ku tuo login screeni toimis :D
<paasi> oli tämmöne muutaman päivän 24h päivässä sessio
<paasi> kiitti teille
<sippis> tarjoot sit kaikille auttaneille sihijuomaa ku törmäät ;p
<paasi> :D
<paasi> hei tiättekö mikä tässä on ollu ongelmana just huomasin
<paasi> nää kaikki mistä oon kyselly ja ei oo toiminu ni on ollu firefoxis
<paasi> nyt ku koitin noit juttui exploreril ni ei ongelmaa
<paasi> kaikki tietokannat pelaa ja kaikki menee niinku pitää
<paasi> :D
<paasi> lol
<paasi> että joskus näin
<paasi> oke hei jätkät yks kymysys viel tälle päivälle
<paasi> eli ku kirjotan pelkän ip:n nii miten saan etten pääse käsiks:
<paasi> Index of /
<paasi> [ICO]	Name	Last modified	Size	Description
<paasi> eli näyttää et ei oikeuksii et pääsen vaa login.php kautta sinne
<paasi> onkse sit kansiolle kielto mut tiedostoille lukuoikeus ?
<paasi> jotenki noin
<ninnnu> tai sit tönäset sinne vaikka tyhjän index.html:n
<paasi> aaaa :)
<sippis> en tie miks teet jotain loginia, mut ehkä ihan pelkkä basic auth riittäis myös?
<ninnnu> sippis: koska paasi haluaa opetella mysliä
<paasi> sippis tietokantojen opettelemista varten et miten se systeemi toimii
<paasi> pakko saada joku harjotus käyttää myphpadminii ja mysql
<paasi> tuo on helpoin
<paasi> lisäsin 2 käyttäjää jolla oikeudet sinne ja väärillä tulee errorrii
<paasi> joten ensimmäinen askel on otettu
<paasi> :)
<paasi> kohti suuria ja mahtavia servereitä
<paasi> ois tos konees 8Tb tilaa et jos haluu jotai kivaa pyörittää
<mlpug> yleensä on ollut jo monta kuukautta etukäteen testiversioita ubuntu.com/testing, mutta nyt ei ole: onko huhtikuussa tulossa 13.04 vanhaan tyylinn vai onko releasointi muuttunut jotenkin oleellisesti
<paasi> hmmh.. mitenhä mä viimeks onnistuin. nysse lykkää vaa "index of/ ja siel listas on se index.html
<paasi> :D
<mlpug> paasi, jos puhut apachen asioista niin oli tuollainen yhdessä serverissä kunnes lisäsin apachen asetuksiin DirectoryIndex direktiiviin index.html
<mlpug> luulisin, että se on ennen ollut siellä oletuksena ja jossain vaiheessa sinne ilmestyi pelkkä index.php
<paasi> no nyt tein index.php ja index.html molemmat
<paasi> mut ei se suostu lataa
<paasi> :/
<mlpug> ja luit uusiksi ne asetukset?
<mlpug> eli reload tai restart?
<mlpug> sudo apache2ctl restart
<paasi> no sitä en buutannu
<paasi> mutta ei auttanu
<sippis> aina jos tekee apachen konffikseen jotain muutoksia nii pitää ladata ne uudelleen tai käynnistää koko apache uudelleen
<paasi> joo no siis en oo ku sivuja siirrelly ees taas
<mlpug> mihin fileen kirjoitit sen direktiivin? sulla virtualhosteja tms josta syystä sitä ei käsitelty kunnolla
<paasi> apachen conffii mä yritän nyt vääntää
<paasi> aa niii sites availebleen varmaa ehkä kuitenki
<paasi> hmm
<paasi> ocumentRoot [/var/www/Index.html] d
<paasi> does not exist
<paasi> tein sinne oman directory index jutun mut ei vissii ollu oikee conffi filu
<paasi> niin tosiaan. isot ja pienet alkukirjaimet ;)
<paasi> dodi toimii
<teearri> hellou
<anacron> moh
<teearri> Juotteko te nördärikoodarit viinaa viikonloppuisin
<teearri> Olen vieläkin kännissä
<sippis> ai ai, paha paha. Huomenna koulua ja töitä
<teearri> Huomenna työttömyyttä ja sienien nauttimista
<teearri> Suippomadonlakkeja lähden kesällä metsästämään
<sippis> ja ainakin tämä nörttikoodari nauttii vain colaa. Satunnaisesti päihtymistuotteita nauttiakseen, ei kännätäkseen
<teearri> Nautintoahan se tuottaa koodauskin
<tale> Koodasin tänään hyvästikin näppärää python-koodia. Tuottaa enemmän mielihyvää kuin kännääminen.
<teearri> Aina silloin tällöin voi conffata ganjasavukkeen ja kääntää sen naamaan
<tale> teearri: Harmi kyllä se on laitonta Suomessa.
<teearri> Laki ei estä tekemästä
<teearri> Se on vain rivi kirjassa kuin rivi irc-kanavan logissa
<tale> teearri: Joo, siitä syystä lainrikkojia pistetäänkin vankilaan.
<sippis> nii, laki ei estä koodaamasta <3
<teearri> Niinhän sen täytyy olla
<teearri> Sittenkun päihteitä pystyy tulevaisuudessa valmistamaan koodaamalla, elämme varmaankin kaikki pilvessä :D
<tale> teearri: Ei kaikki halua päätään sekaisin, vaikka se olisi laillista ja helppokin.
<tale> teearri: Eikä noi hörhöilysi taida olla kanavan aiheen mukaisia.
<teearri> Kukas nyt ei pientä virinää hattuun haluaisi
<teearri> Ubuntu on afrikkaa ja se tarkoittaa yhteistä rakkautta
<teearri> Vaihtakaa se VI Sublime Text 2:seen
<sippis> on jo
<teearri> Minkälaista workflowta te käytätte gitin ja githubin kanssa jos sen pitäis tuupata päivitykset suoraan live nettisivuille
<teearri> Juotte kännit ja toivotte että kaikki toimii?
<tale> Nuku pääsi selväksi ja tule sitten huomenna kyselemään.
<teearri> en juo ennää ikinä
<Iltsu> paasi, en haluis sotkee, mut ite oon aika monee paikkaa tunkannu apachen sijaa lighttpd:tä koska se on vaa nii pal helpomi :D
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-11
<Hejkki> jaha, GeForce GT 520 olis koneessa, mutta jockey ei suostu asentamaan ajuria
<Hejkki> tai siis, asentaa mutta ne eivät pelitä ton kortin kanssa
<Hejkki> [231278.808] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): EVO Push buffer channel allocation failed
<Hejkki> kmod:nvidia_319_updates - nvidia_319_updates (Suljettu, Asennettu, Ei käynnissä)
<gildean> Hejkki: onkohan toi ajuri sen nvidia-current paketin asentama?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-12
<shanttu> aina välillä ulkoinen kovalevy mountataan esim kovo_ kun pitäisi tietty olla kovo (ilman alaviivaa). yleensä media-kansiossa on ollut tyhjä samanniminen kansio. nyt sellaista ei kuitenkaan ole. mites saan kovalevyn mountattua "tavallisesti"?
<shanttu> kun olen poistanut sen tyhjän kansion mountaaminen onnistunut sen jälkeen
<elias_a> Missä se tyhjä kansio sijaitsee?
<shanttu> on sijainnut /media/
<shanttu> nyt sitä ei siis ole
<shanttu> oli näemmä clementine joka aiheutti hässäkän. kun sammutin ja poistin samannimisen tiedoston (ei kansion) ja mountasin uudelleen niin toimii.
<shanttu> ikävä ominaisuus kun välillä tekee tuon
<Mikaela> On jokin komento, mistä näkee mikä se on /dev/ alla, mutta en muista mikä, ja kun sen tietää pitäisi voida sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/kovalevy
<Sysi> sudo blkid tulosteesta selvittää mikä on levyn uuid ja laittaa fstabiin sen mounttaamaan aina samaan kansioon
<Sysi> vai aiheuttaakohan tuo nykyään ongelmia jos boottaa ilman sitä levyä
<Mikaela> Se aiheuttaa käynnistyksessä ilmoituksen, ettei sellaista levyä löydy ja kysyy jatketaanko?
<Mikaela> ,
<knihti_> toimiiko muilla ruutu.fi videot?
<Mikaela> Ei, koska minulla ei ole SilverLightia. En tosin kokeillut, enkä tiedä sekoitanko sen jonnekin muualle.
<ninnnu> ruutu.fi taitaa olla flashia. Katsomo on silverlight
<Mikaela> Ai, sitten sen pitäisi kai toimia. Kokeillaampa
<ninnnu> mut vähän heikko toimivuus oli
<shanttu> mitä nuo numerot fstabin lopussa meinaa?
<ninnnu> man fstab kertoo
<Mikaela> Ei taida aivan toimia, mutta tämä on minikannettava ja asia voi johtua siitä.
<Sysi> onko linux-flash virallisesti liian vanha johonki vai onko kiinni jostaki muusta
<mjr> kyllähän ne lakkas sitä päivittelemästä jossain välissä muuten ku turva-asioissa
<mjr> chrome-selaimessa (suljettu versio) on vähän uudempi
<Sysi> "vähän" eli 12.x vs. 11.2
<gildean> jep, linuxille on tarjolla muistaakseni v.11 kun windowsilla ollan versiossa 12
<gildean> (oon pelikoneella ni tässä on winkku)
<elias_a> Adoben strategia lienee se, että kun muuten kaikki menee pilveen niin tuolla saralla tehdään kiusaa Linux-käyttäjille.
<Sysi> kyllä chromessa on ihan ajan tasalla, toi 11.2 on sitte varmaan vuoden vanha
<ninnnu> elias_a: Adoben strategia on että "kohta flash kuolee muutenki"
<elias_a> ninnnu: Mihin perustat tuon?
<ninnnu> elias_a: no se millaisia liikkeitä Adobe on tehny Flashin suuntaan
<ninnnu> mobiilituki lopetettiin jo hyvän aikaa sitten
<ninnnu> se on vain ajan kysymys että milloin HTML5 syö sen kokonaan
<elias_a> ninnnu: No ei ne ole julkaisseet mitään muutakaan esim. Flash serverin tilalle.
<elias_a> Mun on vähän vaikea ymmärtää niiden strategiaa.
<mjr> kyl, flash on kuoleva tuote
<Sysi> eikä adobe ajat sitte julkassu softaa millä flashit saa muutettua html5
<Sysi> eikö*
<Sysi> adoben stategia on varmaan että linux-käyttäjien osuus on pienempi ku markkinatutkimuksen virhemarginaali
<elias_a> Miten se flashin muuntaminen HTML5:ksi auttaa esim. Adoben Connectin tapauksessa?
<elias_a> Connect on kuitenkin aika iso tuote niille.
<Sysi> mulla ei oo mitää kokemusta tai tietoa siitä, tai juuri muistakaa videopuheluista
<gildean> mikä ongelma connectin toteuttamisessa javascriptillä on?
<gildean> tyyliin https://www.meetin.gs/
<Fibubot`> -> Meetin.gs – The Smartest Way to Meet
<Sysi> mää luulin että toistaiseksi ei oo oikeen minkäälaista (standardia) tapaa käyttää webbikameraa selaimen läpi, muuta ku flash ja mitä ikinä chromen hangout-plugin onkaa
<Sysi> vai mitä kaikkea connect edes tekee
<gildean> Sysi: paitsi tietysti natiivit apit
<gildean> joita nykyselaimet tukee
<ninnnu> webrtc yrittää korjata tätä
<ninnnu> tai siis
<gildean> no siis webrtc on vaan tiedonsiirtoon p2p
<ninnnu> webrtc on speksattu että olis kiva tehdä videopuheluita
<ninnnu> no ehkä joo sitäki
<ninnnu> mut joskus ku pällistelin ni esimerkeissä oli kauheen vähän mitään muuta kui videota
<gildean> mutta tosiaan tuo videokuva toimii hyvin sita kautta juu
<gildean> mutta voi siirtää myös vaikka pelkkää tekstiä
<gildean> esim. jos tekee vaikka jonkun moninpelin niin voipi olla aikapaljon helmpompaa siirtää vaan jsonia kun alkaa miettiä jotain binääriämuotoa
<gildean> tein vuos sitten kokeeks tommosen chatti-demon: https://gist.github.com/gildean/5331844
<gildean> mut katos joo, myös ne kamera-apit jne. on osa tota webrtc:tä
<gildean> kaikenlaista siihenkin on ympätty
<gildean> Sysi: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/Navigator.getUserMedia
<Fibubot`> -> Navigator.getUserMedia - Web API Interfaces | MDN
<gildean> oletin että kun puhuivat webrtc:stä niin kyse ois nimenomaan niistä tiedonsiirtokanavista (real time communication) mutta tosiaan siihen webrtc:n alle on niputettu myös noi uudet laite-apit
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-13
<tatuus> Linux-pelaaminen taas askeleen etteenpäin =) http://www.tietokone.fi/artikkeli/uutiset/linux_pelaamiselle_uusi_painava_tukija
<Fibubot`> -> Linux-pelaamiselle uusi painava tukija - Uutiset - Tietokone
<anacron> kyll se on steam OS joka sen vie uudelle tasolle eikä minkään yksittäisen pelin engine
<marsupapu> Mitähän vielä pitäisi tehdä? Yritän väsätä ubuntu serveristä työpöytädistroa. Asensin mate-desktopin ja gdm:än ja boottasin, sain sinisen ruudun jossa on kolmioita ja neliöitä eikä muuta
<marsupapu> Mitä vielä puuttuu ? :D
<anacron> sun pitää ehkä määritellä että se avaa sen mate-desktopin
<marsupapu> Mitenhän sitä kannattaisi lähestyä
<tale> marsupapu: Katso /var/log -hakemiston lokitiedostoista mikä menee pieleen.
<gildean> anacron: eiköhän nuo yritykset kääntää aiemmin directx:ää käyttäneet moottorit opengl:lle oo nimenomaan alustelua steam os:lle
<gildean> hieno juttu kyllä
<gildean> voiskin lykätä uuden pelikoneen ostoa vielä hetken ja katella josko niistä ihan steam machineista ois johonkin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-14
<marsupapu>  sain asennettua logien perusteella parit paketit ja nyt sain GDM:än näkymään. Kuitenkaan työpöytänä ei ole mate vaan gnome shell.
<marsupapu> mate-desktop on asennettuna.
<SubRock> Moi! Olisko jollakulla vähän vinkkiä heittää siitä, miten saisin tän vanhan Compaq Evo N800v läppärin pyörittään tätä xubuntua vähän vikkelämmin? Erityisesti tuntuu Firefoxi tahmaavan ja surffaamalla apujen löytäminen on siksi vähän tuskaa.
<SubRock> Sitten kun olen vielä niin vihreä ja käsi tän xubuntun kanssa, että en muista mitään noita terminaalin käskyjä ulkoo, että koneen speksien tai käyttisverson löytäminen on vähän vaikeaa.
<Echramath> Google sanoo että siinä on 256 megaa muistia.
<Harriv> lisää muistia ja ssd levy :)
<SubRock> Heh, ton olisin itsekin tiennyt harriv ;)
<SubRock> Tarkotin lähinnä, että onko tätä järjestelmää jotenkin mahdollista riisua
<Echramath> Aika heikkoa.
<SubRock> jos tähän muistia saisi lisää, niin parantaisiko se jo tilannetta (pitää penkoa kaapit sattuuko jotain sopivanlaisia olemaan varastoissa)
<Harriv> kyllä varmasti
<Echramath> Nykyajan nettisivut on raskaita silti.
<jjo> lxde olisi vielä kevyempi kuin xfce
<jjo> mutta suurin ongelma tosiaan lienee nettiselain
<Harriv> lubuntussa taitaa olla lxde
<SubRock> jjo: juu, muuten näyttää pelittelevän (hitaanoloisesti) mutta nettiselaus tahmaa
<SubRock> tässähän sitä sujuvasti irkataankin :)
<jjo> kun siis ainakin mulla firefox vie yli puoli gigaa muistia ennen kuin se edes tekee kunnolla mitään
<Kilpuri> http://www.viikonvalo.fi/LXDE
<Fibubot`> -> 4x09 LXDE - Viikon VALO #165 | Viikon VALO
<Harriv> wikipedia väittää että lubuntu pärjää puolella siitä mitä xubuntu
<Echramath> Aina on Dillo.
<Harriv> muistia siis
<SubRock> Ennenkun tähän linuksia ajoin, niin tutkin noita distroja ja monessa paikassa suositeltiin ennemmin xubuntua kuin lubuntua tehojen takia just, mutta voi olla että olen ymmärtänyt väärin
<Echramath> jjo: Tosin ehkä se syö muistia enemmän jos sitä on ihan kakutusmielessä.
<Harriv> lähteet on muutamia vuosia vanhempia tosin
<jjo> hyvin mahdollista
<jjo> mutta siis tuo on kyllä ihan selvä, että lxde on kevyempi kuin xfce
<gildean> voi olla että 256MB on liian vähän mille tahansa nykyselle ubuntu-variantille
<SubRock> okay, täytyypä kokeilla sitä lubuntua, senhän saa varmaan tähän rinnalle asenneltua
<jjo> kyllä sillä työpöytää ajaa, mutta webbiselain on vähän hankala
<jjo> lisää muistia olisi kyllä ehdottoman suositeltavaa
<Kilpuri> ihmettelen, että on lähtenyt käyntiin, olisikohan joku lisännyt tohon muistia vaikka puoleen gigaan, vaikka sekään ei oikein riittäisi mihinkään.
<gildean> joo, melkein selain kun selain meinaa napata sen 100MB kun käynnistyy
<gildean> siis graafinen selain
<Harriv> lubuntun minimivaatimus on 128 mb keskusmuistia (versio 13.04)
<SubRock> täytyy tolla pöytäkoneella tutkia kun ehtii, että minkälaisia muistipalikoita tämä syö jos vaikka eivät hunajaa maksais
<jjo> olen minäkin ajellut työpöytää 128MB muistilla
<SubRock> ajattelin tästä sellaista keittiönpöytäkonetta
<gildean> SubRock: jos hädässä tarvii selata niin w3m pitäs löytyä valmiina, eli terminaaliin esim. w3m http://google.com
<Fibubot`> -> Google
<Harriv> xubuntun minimivaatimus on 512mb (versio 12.04)
<SubRock> Ei tämä normina asentunutkaan, käytin alternatea
<SubRock> :)'
<SubRock> pistänpä w3m:n muistiin
<tumppu> midoria taisin käyttää kun pari vuotta sit pääkoneena oli 256MB+1,2GHz läppäri, se toimi ihan säällisesti
<Sysi> lubuntussa taitaa tulla mukana chromium
<Kilpuri> puppy-linux olisi .....
<Harriv> Sysi: vaihtoivat firefoxiin vakiona
<Echramath> Dillossa ei vissin ole keksejä, en päässyt nettipankkiin.
<Harriv> SubRock: laita BasicLinux, pitäisi lentää tuossa koneessa: http://distro.ibiblio.org/baslinux/
<Echramath> Yes but what does it do?
<Harriv> "browsing the web, sending and receiving email, and functioning as an X terminal"
<Harriv> mitä muuta muka tarvii?)
<Echramath> Voit myös asentaa paketteja vuoden -99 slackwaresta
<Harriv> uuh
<Harriv> olen joskus asentanut slackwaren korpuilta
<SubRock> heh, tässä ei oo korppuasemaa *nyyh*
<Harriv> *nyyh*
<Harriv> näköjään tommonenkin olisi kuin bodhi linux
<Harriv> pohjautuu myös ubuntuun
<SubRock> isoimmat asennukset mitä ite oon korpuilta tehny on Win95 ja os/2
<SubRock> :)
<Harriv> pyörii myös raspberryssä
<SubRock> ok, pistän korvan taakse lubuntun ja bodhin
<SubRock> pitää tsekata, mutta ennenkaikkea tarvii katsoo mitenkä tähän olis lisättävissä muistia
<Harriv> joo se tekee varmasti eniten käyttömukavuudelle
<Harriv> bodhissa on selaimena midori, kannattaa ehkä kokeilla sitäkin jos toimisi paremmin vähällä muistilla
<SubRock> heh, toi basiclinux on muuten jonain dos-versiona, mutta ei mulla oo tässä mitäään dos-maailmaa enää, ajoin puhtaan xubuntun tähän alternativena kun xp sanoi itsensä irti tästä
<Echramath> SubRock: Ratpoison!
<SubRock> aika veikeetä leikkiä tällä ja irkata, ei oo pitkään aikaan säätäny :)
<Echramath> Tää Midori onkin näemmä melko nopea selain nykykoneessa.
<Kilpuri> on
<elias_a> Mulla on tässä Sailfish leikkikaluna N9:ssä.
<ninnnu> onko se mistään kotoisin?
<elias_a> Kauhee säätäminen :)
<elias_a> ninnnu: No onhan se nätti.
<ninnnu> mutta esim. suorituskyvyllisesti
<elias_a> Mutta kun se ei tue N9:n rautaa...
<elias_a> On se ihan Ok suorituskyvyn suhteen.
<ninnnu> joopa
<ninnnu> voiko sillä soittaa? :)
<elias_a> Juu. Ei siis ole täysverinen nörttiviritys :)
<elias_a> Se toimii ihan ok.
<ninnnu> mitkäs raudan palaset ei sit toimi?
<elias_a> Harmattanilla äänenlaatu on IMHO parempi.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kamera, gps ja kiihtyvyysanturi.
<ninnnu> ok
<ninnnu> no gps on ihan mukava olla
<elias_a> tuolla on lopussa mainittu särki olevat asiat: http://wiki.maemo.org/Sailfis
<elias_a> äh.
<elias_a> http://wiki.maemo.org/Sailfish
<Fibubot`> -> Sailfish - maemo.org wiki
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-15
<pikkis> kde specialistia paikalla (aloittelijalla ongelmia) ?
<Sysi> kannattaa kokeilla kysyä ongelmista eikä ihmisistä
<pikkis> Muon-sovellusvalikoima teki tepposet: Paketinhallintaa ei voitu alustaa: asetuksesi voivat olla rikki --> Yksityiskohdat: Pulmia ei voi korjata, rikkinäisiä paketteja on pysytetty ?  Millähän kuntoon, kokeilin uudelleen asennusta em. ohjelmaan mutta ei auttanut
<Sysi> aukaise konsole ja aja `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Sysi> sitä ennen sulje muon
<pikkis> ei antanut mitään ilmoituksia tms, tuli vaan kehete uudestaan näkyviin? Kokeilen(ko) toimiiko nyt ?
<pikkis> ei toimi, sama ilmoitus tulee yhä...
<Sysi> voit ajaa varalta vielä "sudo apt-get update"
<Sysi> mitä yritit asentaa/poistaa?
<pikkis> dropboxia asentaa, eilen asensin virtualboxin ja sen jälkeen rupes temppuilee
<pikkis> nyt on virtualbox poistettu ja yhä kenkkuilee
<puhuri> olisiko levytila loppunur /var:sta?
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, mun verkkokovo lakkasi toimimasta mountpointtinsa kautta verkkoboksin buuttauksen yhteydessä... ja nyt se ei suostu mounttautumaan takas.
<kirvesAxe> sudo mount -a tuottaa virheen "mount point /media/samba does not exist"
<kirvesAxe> sudo mkdir /media/samba vastaa että tiedosto on olemassa
<kirvesAxe> ja sudo rmdir /media/samba ilmoittaa että "laite tai resurssi varattu"
<kirvesAxe> ideaa millä tää ratkeais?
<pikkis> Kiitos, lähti se toimimaan sittenkin
<knihti> kirvesAxe: kokeilepa umount -f /media/samba ja sen jälkeen uudestaan
<kirvesAxe> knihti, auttoi, kiitos! :)
<knihti> Yeah, tuttu vaiva. Varoituksen sanasena tuota force parametriä ei kannata käyttää jossei tiedä mitä tekee, sillä se katkaisee rumasti
<knihti> Jollain komennolla näkee mikä ohjelma käyttää levy I/O:tä. Se kannattaa tsekata ennenkuin tuon tekee
<kirvesAxe> jep. Tässä tapauksessa kun mikään ohjelma jonka osioa pitäis käyttää ei sitä osannut käyttää niin oli ehkä ihan turvallinen ratkaisu kuitenkin...
<Hejkki> printtaus epäonnistuu syyhyn "Filter failed"... Lokitiedosto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7096624/
<Hejkki> kellää ideoita mistä kaivaa syytä?
<elias_a> Hejkki: cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"
<elias_a> Olisko jonossa jotain?
<elias_a> ...joka on rikki.
<Hejkki> jonossa on yksi dokumentti jota yritän tulostaa
<Hejkki> ei muuta
<Hejkki> mut löysin ehkä. toi hp-setup ajoin niin se sanoi että puuttuu qt
<Hejkki> asensin sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<Hejkki> eipä auttanut. Ja tulostus on siis tekstiä 1 rivi
<Hejkki> requires proprietary plugin
<Hejkki> lukee lokissa
<Hejkki> koitan ajaa vielä hp-plugin joka myös vaati tuon python-qt4
<Hejkki> jota ei silti ollut asennettu oletuksena
<Hejkki> doddi, toimaa
<Mikaela> Yleensä hp:n tulostimilla käytetään hplip:iä. Minulla se on toiminut LaserJet 1100 ja PSC 750 kanssa.
<puhuri> ei auttanut poweroitu usb 1.1 hubi printterin tulostusonglemaan
<puhuri> toisella läppärillä (13.10) toimii printteri moitteetta
<puhuri> usb-väylä resetoituu eikä mitään tule ulos
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-16
<puhuri> ilmeisesti touchpad-indicator näyttäisi olevan hyljätty eikä varmaan toimi 14.04:ssä
<puhuri> onko valmiina jotain, millä voisi kytkeä touchpadin pois kun ulkoinen hiiri on liitetty? (jotain udev-sääntöjä näkyi olevan)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Open_Camera
<Fibubot`> -> 4x12 Open Camera - Viikon VALO #168 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-09
<tale> Noita nettimainoksia on ihan CCleanerin ja vastaavien lataussivuilla. Bannerimainos joka on tehty saman näköiseksi kuin sen varsinaisen tuotteen latauspainike.
<markosu> Onko joku virittänyt (k)ubuntu 14.04 ympäristössä sähköisen henkilökortin toimimaan?
<ansa> debian-ympäristössä useampaan kertaan, muistaakseni http://www.linux.fi/wiki/HST oli vielä ihan kuranttia dataa
<markosu> tarvitaanko mozilla-opensc pakettia? Vaikuttaisi tosin että tuota pakettia ei ole enää
<ansa> ei muistaakseni
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-10
<Pekkah> Onkos kellään ollu semmosta ongelmaa että näppäimistö toisinaan lopettaa yhteistyön ja pelaa taas uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen?
<Mikaela> jos se myös jättää näppäimistön pohjaan, koulussa oli sellainen ongelma (tosin Fedoralla) ja se korjaantui siirtymällä USB-näppäimistöihin
<Pekkah> Tää on läppäri
<Pekkah> En tiä millä tekniikalla on toteutettu mutta vaihto ei taida onnistua :)
<Mikaela> ai, no sitten minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta ehkä joku muu tietää jotakin
<puhuri> Pekkah: minkä merkkinen läppäri?
<Pekkah> Puhuri: Ordi c591b
<puhuri> ok - ajattelin vaan kun rouvan Fujitsu U9200 näppis reistaa kanssa ajoittain. Voi olla toki mekaninen vika
<Pekkah> Jonkin näköisen perstuntuman perusteella sanoisin että tämä on ohjelmallista laatua
<puhuri> tarkoitin tuon oman ongelman; jos tuo korjautuu buutilla niin sitten varmaan ohjelmistoa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-11
<Mikaela> tänään opin, ettei vanhalle koneelle ehkä saa laittaa GPT:tä ollenkaan tai BIOS kieltäytyy päästämästä asetuksiinsa tai boot-valikkoon. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html
<Mikaela> luonnollisesti googletin vasta jälkeenpäin
<Mikaela> olen kai sitten seuraavalla kerralla viisaampi ja en ala laittamaan GPT:tä bios-koneille.
<StockAntenna> vapaakäyttiksen ongelmienhan piti pysyä UEFI-puolella:)
<Hejkki> :>
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-12
<Mirv> hyviä korjauksia tulossa Ubuntu Phoneen (tässä vaiheessa siis == Bq) seuraavassa päivityksessä https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-products/+milestone/ww11-ota
<Mirv> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> Timeout error
<Tm_T> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Tm_T> Mirv: joo, screenshot korjaus ei oo vieläkään näissä, tulee volumebaari aina eteen
<Mirv> Tm_T: heh, täällä latautuu kyllä edelleen. mutta siis 41 fiksattua bugia, mm. virransäästöön liittyviä
<Tm_T> mjoo, mulla akku riittää aamusta iltaan joten se jo ihan ok
<elias_a> Mitenkäs läppärin toisen kiintolevyn oikeudet saisi kätevästi käyttäjälle?
<elias_a> Hommasin telakkaan SATA-kelkan, tuuppasin levyn siihen ja formatoin GPartedillä.
<elias_a> Nyt ongelma on se, että se on rootin oikeuksilla.
<elias_a> Jaa - tietty. Mounttipistettä muokkaamaan vain.
<elias_a> Jotenkin luulisi, että tuo irroitettavana mediana mountattaisiin käyttäjän oikeuksilla.
<Mikaela> tämä ei varmaankaan ole hyvä ratkaisu, mutta Jollalla sd-kortti on valmiiksi vain rootin ja siellä ohjeena on "chown -R nemo:nemo /media/sdcard/5fb7bdfa-1380-4f15-9058-5011c1a75ac1"
<elias_a> No noin se täytyy tehdä.
<elias_a> Ihme vain, että näinkin tavallisessa jutussa ei ole automaatiota.
<elias_a> Ei ole hyvä asia tavisten ja deskarikäytön kannalta.
<Tomin> jospa käyttis ei tiedä, että se on irroitettava levy? mistäs se se tietäisi. käsittääkseni sen voi jotenkin kertoa (ehkä udev-säännöllä)
<elias_a> Tomin: Kyllä se näkyy laitteissa irrotettavana laitteena. Tiedostonhallinnassa siis.
<Tomin> Levytyökalussa, jos alustaa levyn niin voi valita, että sen oikeudet annetaan käyttäjälle. Linuxin tiedostojärjestelmien oikeuksia kuitenkin kunnioitetaan eli joko ne pitää säätää kohdalleen tai käyttää tiedostojärjestelmää, jossa ei ole (ei käytetä) oikeuksia, siis UFS, FAT, NTFS...
<elias_a> Tomin: Minäpäs kokeilen tuota.
<elias_a> Kiitos!
<Mikaela> onko levytyökalu sama kuin gparted vai jokin muu?
<Tomin> ei ole sama kuin gparted, se on nykyään nimellä Levyt (engl. Disks) ja se on siis gnome-disks (aiemmin palimpsest)
<Tomin> vai olikohan gnome-disk-utility
<Tomin> sellainen vähän helpommaksi tarkoitettu osioidenkäpistelytyökalu kuin GParted, ei ihan yhtä voimakas (vähemmän ominaisuuksia)
<Mikaela> gnome-disk-utility - Hallitse ja muokkaa levyasemia
<Mikaela> uusi tuttavuus minulle
<StockAntenna>  tossa olikin vähän aikaa sitten löytäminen fi-Unityssä
<StockAntenna> Levyt
 * Mikaela on niin tottunut gparteiin, että tuo näytti kummalliselta
<StockAntenna> tässä kakstoistnollakasissa ei näytä tuota uutuutta olevankaan
<Mikaela> 12.8 on minkä versionumero?
<Mikaela> unityn?
<ninnnu_> kohta kernelin..
<StockAntenna> sori kakstoistnollaneljä tietty
<Mikaela> ok
<Mikaela> eikö kerneli ole vasta 4rc-jokin?
<Mikaela> vai aikovatko ne kopioida selaimia? Mozilla Firefox 38.0a2 & Google Chrome 41.0.2272.89
<StockAntenna> nythän oli tulossa se Skynetin kerneli
<StockAntenna> pian
<ninnnu_> Mikaela: pointti nimnomaan on että suunta alkaa näyttämään selaimilta..
<ninnnu_> ei ehditty kauheen kauaa kattomaan 3.x:ää
<Mikaela> minä vain muistan, että 2.x oli hyvin pitkän ajan
<Tomin> itse en tykännyt, kun Linus päätti jo nyt vaihtaa päänumeron neljäksi, mutta toisaalta kun miettii, niin kaikki aiemmat (esim. 2.0, 2.2, 2.4, 2.6) on ollu myös sen muutaman vuoden edellisen jälkeen eli oikeestaan 3:n jälkeen 4 tuli ihan normaalia tahtia, mitä Wikipediasta noita katoin. Ainoastaan 2.6 oli tosi pitkään eli 3 tuli vähän myöhässä. 3:n suurin muutoshan oli tavallaan yhdistää noi kaksi numeroa. Että kaipa sitä ihan a
<Tomin> ja tosiaan viimesin Linuksen julkasema on 4.0-rc3. Se Skynet ydin on 4.1.15 tjsp. ja kuulemma 4.1 olisi LTS, joten kyllä se saadaan jossain vaiheessa (tänä tai ensivuonna)
<elias_a> Tomin: Hyvä ehdotus, mutta se levytyökalu on rikki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/util-linux/+bug/1059872
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<elias_a> Alkoi taas käämi punoittaa kun luki tuon bugin historiaa.
<elias_a> Jep. Näyttäisi olevan niin, että 14.04:ssakaan vielä ei pysty graafisilla kilkkeillä muuttamaan kelkkaan pistetyn toisen kiintolevyn oikeuksia.
<elias_a> Raivostuttavaa!
<mjr> eikä partitioiden piilotus sivupalkista toimi unityssä, mikä on rasittavaa
<Mikaela> MATE Desktop Environment 1.8.1 ♥
<elias_a> Mikaela: Millä MATE:ssa tehdään tuo?
<Mikaela> osioien piilotus työpöydältä? luulisin, että se on tuo mate-tweak
<elias_a> Ei kun se formatointi.
<Mikaela> Desktop icons: computer, home, trash, network, mounted volumes
<Mikaela> ai, minä käyttäisin gpartedia, mutta tuolla aiemmin mainitulla ohjelmalla ei ole mitenkään järjettömät riippuvuudet
<elias_a> Mikaela: Koitan tässä siis pohtia sitä, pystyykö kelkkaan pistetyn toisen kiintolevyn jotenkin formatoimaan ja mounttaamaan käyttäjän oikeuksille GUI-kilkkeillä.
<Mikaela> ai, tuosta minulla ei ole aavistustakaan, muuta kuin tuo Jolla-tyyli, joka todennäköisesti ei ole kaivattu ratkaisu
<elias_a> Mikaela: Gparted toki toimii formatoinnissa, mutta sillä ei pysty säätämään mountpointia.
<Mikaela> taitaa olla /etc/fstab ja noauto
<elias_a> Hetkinen - miksi noauto?
<Mikaela> anteeksi, sekoitan ulkoiseen kiintolevyyn
<Mikaela> minun pitäisi kai nukkua joskus
<elias_a> Sepä tässä varmaan minuakin sekottaa kun tuo on tavallaan ulkoinen.
<elias_a> On siis irrotettavassa kelkassa.
<elias_a> Ja käyttis kyllä näkee sen irrotettavana.
<Mikaela> # Mount my external HDD automatically on boot.
<Mikaela> UUID=2A2C535742C3A3D4   /media/Mikaelan ntfs    defaults,rw 0   0
<Mikaela> on näköjään minulla yhdessä fstab-muistiinpanossa ja UUID:n saa "blkid /dev/sdX"
<Mikaela> ja jos se kieltäytyy käynnistymästä, koska tuota ei löydy niin sitten kai tulee noauto. en tiedä miten tuo vaikuttaa oikeuksiin, kun tämä on näköjään ntfs, joka ei tunne oikeuksia
<elias_a> Äh. En kyllä luovuta ja ala pistämään mitään porofirmojen tiedostojärjestelmiä. :D
<Mikaela> minulla taitaa olla NTFS tuossa siksi, että valitettavasti se on ainut, joka toimii kaikilla käyttöjärjestelmillä ja Windows ei ymmärrä mitään avointa
<Tomin> miun mielestä siis user tai users (tai owner, jos tekee muitakin säätöjä) antaa käyttäjälle vallan liittää tuo levy ja sitten käyttöoikeudet säädetään sinne levylle tiedostojärjestelmään chown:lla
<elias_a> Tomin: Kyllä. Aivan oikein. Minulla on tapana selvittää aina, voiko nämä tehdä GUI:lla.
<Mikaela> Jollalla on muuten ext4-sdkortti, sanoitko koskaan tämän tiedostojärjestelmää?
<Mikaela> en tosin taida silti sanoa mitään riippumatta mikä on
<elias_a> Syy: Linux ei yleisty jos tällaisia käsittämättömiä sokeita pisteitä ei korjata.
<elias_a> Osaan kyllä noita värkätä ja etsiskellä ratkaisuja.
<elias_a> Nostan näitä aina esille kun törmään niihin, koska minusta pointtini on validi: tällaiset asiat on pystyttävä GUI-työkaluilla.
<Tomin> no siis kysehän on ihan vain tiedostojen oikeuksista ja pitäs vaihtaa sen osion juurihakemiston omistaja. sen voisi varmaan tehdä tiedostonhallinnallakin (teoriassa sama juttu) siinä missä chownillakin. se että miksi se ei ole säädetty kohdilleen alustaessa, niin se riipuu siitä miten tuo on alustettu (millä työkaluilla). Periaatteessahan toi Levyt osaa sen tehdä, mutta Ubuntussa on bugi
<elias_a> Tomin: Olennaista on se, että se ei ole koskaan toiminut se Levyt-sovellus tuolla tavalla. Käy ilmi siitä bugin historiasta.
<Tomin> katoin tuota bugia ja eikös tuolla kerrottu että se toimii muissa jakeluissa?
<elias_a> Hetki.
<Mikaela> ilmeisesti korjattu Debianilla ja Ubuntulla, muttei trustyllä
<elias_a> Ei minusta tuolla bugissa ole sanottu, että se toimisi muissa jakeluissa. Mistä te sen tiedon löydätte?
<Mikaela> sieltä ylhäältä mihin kaikkeen tuo vaikuttaa ja tilat niissä
<Mikaela> error formatting... vaikuttaa XXX käyttäjää ja siinä heti taulussa
<Tomin> luin rivien välistä: siellä sanottiin, että ubuntussa olis liian vanhat paketit.
<Tomin> upstreamissa olis toimivat versiot kunhan vaan käytettäs niitä, mutta ubuntun politiikka ei salli
<Tomin> mutta en tosiaan tiedä, pitäs testata läppärillä, kun siinä on Arch Linux
<elias_a> Eihän tuosta, että siellä lukee Debianin kohdala "fix released" voi päätellä, että se toimii muissa jakeluissa. Siitä voi päätellä sen, että Debianissa toimii ko. päivityksen jälkeen.
<Mikaela> menemällä Debian-bugiin se on näköjään korjattu vain unstablessa
<elias_a> Jos tuon mounttaa Levyt-sovelluksella, oikeudet pysyvät rootilla.
<tale> Eikös /etc/fstab tiedostoon pidä tehdä rivi sitä liitettävää levyä varten, ja pistää siihen optio user.
<Mikaela> vai miten tuota kuvaa luetaan
<tale> Silloin tavallinen käyttäjä saa liittää sen levyn ja silloin sillä käyttäjällä on oikeuksia siihen tiedostojärjestelmään.
<elias_a> tale: Edelleen ratkaistava ongelma on se, miten se tehdään GUI:lla.
<tale> Paitsi jos siellä olevien tiedostojen oikeudet estää.
<tale> Ahaa, vai GUI tarttis olla.
<elias_a> tale: Osaan kyllä tehdä sen komentorivillä. Minusta vain on syvältä ja poikittain, että tällaista asiaa ei voi tehdä GUI:lla.
<elias_a> tale: Lue loki.
<Mikaela> yötä
<elias_a> Mikaela: Hyviä unia!
<Mikaela> toivottavasti, nyt on ollut vain huonoja ja on ollut muita ongelmia
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-13
<zatox__> k
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-14
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Google_Fonts
<elias_a> Kas!
<pesasa> Itsekin vasta kuluneella viikolla tajusin, että nuohan ovat vapaita.
<elias_a> Aika yllätys.
<pesasa> Kun Google ilmoitti sulkevansa Google Coden ja siirtävänsä jutut GigHubiin, kävin katsomassa, mitä siellä on ja totesin, että nämähän täällä ja kaikki OFL:ää, Apachea tai UFL:ää.
<Echramath> Iskee vähän fonttiähky kun yrittää erottaa noita toisistaan
<StockAntenna> 870...
<pesasa> Git-repon hakemistoja nopsalla wc -l:llä tutkaillen 873. Toki joistain fonteista hiukan eri variaatioita.
<puhuri> Nova Mono olisi kivasti comic sans -tyyppinen terminaalifontti
<elias_a> puhuri: Kyllä sä vähän pervohtava kyllä olet :D
<paww> "kivasti comic sans -tyyppinen" o.O
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-15
<puhuri> harmillisesti ehdin laittaa jo virtuaalikoneet opiskelijoille jakoon ennen kuin tajusin, että oletusfontin olisi voinut vaihtaa :-P
<Tekno_> jaa
<elias_a> puhuri: Olisit saanut syytteen jos siellä olisi ollut jo Comic Sans-variaatio. :)
<elias_a> Rääkkäämistähän se toki olisi.
<Mikaela> se kuulema on lukihäiriöisille helpommin luettava fontti
<pesasa> Voi hyvin ollakin. Sitten on tietty myös OpenDyslexia-fontti.
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenDyslexic
<elias_a> Mikaela: Onkos tuohon väitteeseen jotain viitettä? Jonkin verran lukemisen fysiologiasta lukeneena väite oudoksuttaa.
<Mikaela> hetki
<Mikaela> googlella löytyy "comic sans dyslexia" esim http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/14564/is-the-comic-sans-font-easier-to-read-for-dyslexics
<tale> Opendyslexic -porukalla on viitteet tutkimuksiin: http://opendyslexic.org/about/related-research/
<elias_a> Tuo Weisenmillerin väitös vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoiselta.
<elias_a> Jossain kohtaa testailtiin lukunopeuksia erilaisilla fonteilla.
<elias_a> Otin yhden testihypoteesin vanhalta duunin tietojen perusteella yhden hypoteesin: vaikuttaako lukunopeuteen se, ovatko kirjaimet sellaisia, että ne on mahdollista piirtää kynällä.
<elias_a> Jossain kohtaa oli muotia tehdä fontteja, joita ei pystynyt kynällä piirtämään.
<elias_a> Kun pitää kynää kädessä piirtoasennossa ja jos kynä on lattateräinen (vs. pyöreä), tietyt kohdat vain tulevat leveämmiksi ja toiset kapeammiksi.
<elias_a> Löysin jonkinlaisen eron ikäisisiltäni lukijoilta noiden "epäluonnollisten" häviöksi. En muista enää kuinka suuri ero oli.
<tale> Eikös lukunopeuteen vaikuta paljon jos kirjasin on tuttu, eli on paljon jo lukenut sillä kirjoitetttua tekstiä?
<elias_a> Vaikuttaa. Siksi valitsin lukijoille outoja kirjasimia.
<Iltsu> mitä protipsei, jos mul on libvirt -virtuaalikonei ni mikä o paras tapa backupata semmonen?
<tale> Iltsu: Enkö voisi kirjoittaa ihan kunnollista suomenkieltä?
<tale> Iltsu: Mutta onko ne virtuaalikoneet jotenkin erikoisia? Niissä virtuaalisysteemeissä jota minä käytän osaa hallintajärjestelmä ottaa dumpin koneesta, se on hyvä varmuuskopio jonka voi siirtää toiseen hostiin jos tarve on.
<tale> Iltsu: Ihan tavallisia varmuuskopioita saa BackupPC:llä, esimerkiksi. http://viikonvalo.fi/BackupPC
<puhuri> tai sitten toinen vaihtoehto on ottaa imagesta kopio - riippuu tietysti mitä tekee ja onko siinä jotain muutakin y,s
<puhuri> mutta useimmin kannattaa käsitellä konetta kuten se olisi "normaali" kone ja varmuuskopioida siitä ainoastaa oikeat datat koneen sisältä käsin (riippuen käytöstä /home, /etc, /var/www)
<puhuri> (ja pitäisi luekea, mitä yläpuolelle on jo vastattu, sori)
<Iltsu> tale, nii ideana oli että niistä LEVYKUVISTA ottais kopion
<tale> Iltsu: Ne on tiedostoja. cp ottaa kopion.
<tale> Iltsu: Voi olla ettei tuolla tavalla otetusta kopiosta ole mihinkään, minä olen ottanut dumppeja virtuaalijärjestelmän työkalulla ja backuppc:llä kopiot sen virtuaalikoneen tavallisista tiedostoista.
<Iltsu> no ehkä luotan siihen, että /home, /etc, jne kopiointi riittää
<Iltsu> ja asennetaa koko roska alusta jos kaik räjhtää
<tale> Iltsu: Riippuu ihan mihin sitä varmuuskopiota käyttää.
<Iltsu> siihen, että palautan varmuuskopion jos kaikki hajoo?
<tale> Iltsu: Dumppi virtuaalikoneesta on näppärä jos siirrät sen muualle tai kopioit toisen samanlaisen koneen.
<Iltsu> taino ei kaikki, mut esmes levy
<tale> Tavallisten tiedostojen kopio on hyvä jos tiedostoja katoaa tai sotkee sisällön, saa takaisin  tiedoston semmoisena kuin se oli eilen.
<tale> Jos levy hajoaa, dumppi on näppärä kun pistää sen paikalleen ja boottaa.
<Iltsu> no sitäpä
<tale> Jos on vain /home varmuuskopioituna, pitää ensin asentaa se kone ja sitten kopsata tiedostoja paikalleen.
<Iltsu> ei tolla virtuaalikoneel pyöri kun parin kaverin irssit ja mumbled
<Iltsu> nii se on totta kyl
<pesasa> Iltsu: Saakos virt-managerilla tehtyä kopiota. Koko koneen kloonaus kyllä onnistuu. Koneet ovat varmaan käynnissä olevia?
<Iltsu> on joo
<Iltsu> parasta varmuuskopiois on se, että ne sais automaagisest
<pesasa> Tain virt-clone komentoriviltä. Se on tietty aina vähän ongelma, jos on käynnissä.
<puhuri> kohtuullisen hyvin toimii levyjärjetelmässä automattiset snapshotit, tosin välillä sitten levykuva on sopivasti rikki. Ja jos sitten on aktiivista tietokantaa (mysql, postgres), niin ne yleensä on jotenkin hajalla.
<puhuri> ihanne tietty olisi signaali virtuaalikoneelle "puskurit tyhjäksi, stop" / snapshot levyltä / "voi jatkaa"
<puhuri> mutta en itseasiassa ole katsonut tukeeko libvirt tuota
<puhuri> vinkkinä sitten, että 3 sisäkkäsitä CoW-tiedostojärjestelmää on jopa SSD:llä ns. huono idea (btrfs guestissa, qcow2 imageformaattina, btrfs isännässä).
<puhuri> libvirt:n koukuilla saisi kanssa tehtyä, että ns. räppäyskoneiden työlevyn (snapshot overlay) voisi sijoittaa tmpfs:ään, josta sammutettaessa kopioitu takaisin alkuperäiseen levyyn
<Iltsu> joos siis mitää kriittistä tuol ei oo ajossa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-14
<Qurre> mjr: jatketaanko
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-15
<Shrikey> Tietääkö kukaan onko kääntäjillä aktiivista kanavaa?
<Mirv> ei kovin aktiivista, mutta #lokalisointi - IRCnetin puolella kuulemma hieman suositumpi
<Mirv> ubuntun suomennoksiin tämä kanava kelpaa ihan hyvin
<StockAntenna> kummastakohan kääntämisestä oli kyse - ihmisten ja koneiden kielen?
<Mirv> kääntäjä viittaa ihmiseen ja yleensä sellaista toimenkuvaa jossa pelkästään käännetään koneiden kieltä ei ole :)
<Mirv> ellei sitten GCC:llä, CLANG:lla yms ole omaa kanavaa jossa ko kääntäjien tekoälyt juttelevat keskenään
<Qurre> Iltaa
<elias_a> Putkihuussi - Syö omaa paskaasi viimeistään muutaman vuoden kuluttua.
<elias_a> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA-o-k3pPAM&feature=youtu.be
<Tekno_> ?
<elias_a> Hups - väärä kanava. :D
<aq2> Noniin
<Echramath> Joo kai tuollaiseen voi NetBSD:n asentaa
<aq2> Se löytyy sitten jossain kohtaa julkisista lokeista :D
<aq2> Nyt se onkin sinne jo ilmestynyt.
<Echramath> Noo, luomuviljely muutenkin perustuu samantyyppiseen prosessiin
<elias_a> Sama prosessihan se on. Ei pelkästään samantyyppinen.
<elias_a> Jos oma tuotos on lannoitteena, kyse on kai egoluomuviljelystä.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-16
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Gnome session flashback, Compiz compositing window manager.
<Tehdastehdas> Ongelma: Ikkunoiden lentely vääriin työtiloihin. Työtilapyörremyrskyn jälkien siivoaminen kestää noin 1,5 minuuttia ja on rasittavaa klikkailua.
<Tehdastehdas> Tilanne: Kun vaihdan näyttöä läppärin sisäisestä ulkoiseen, työpöydän ikkunat siirtyilevät työtilojen välillä. Näyttöä vaihtaessa työtilavaihdin venyy tuplasti tavallista leveämmäksi, kun Ubuntu käyttää kumpaakin näyttöä samaan aikaan "vierekkäin".
<Tehdastehdas> Arvio: Vaikuttaa siltä että kaikkien ikkunoiden paikat on ilmoitettu etäisyytenä ensimmäisen työtilan laidasta, eikä työtilan järjestyslukuna.
<Tehdastehdas> Tilanne 2: Päivitysten vaatiman uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen sovelluksia avatessani kaikki ikkunat aukeavat siihen työtilaan, jossa satun sovelluksen käynnistämään, eivätkä edes samoihin paikkoihin ruudulla kuin mihin ne jätin.
<Tehdastehdas> Arvio: Vaikuttaa siltä että ei kumpikaan vastuullinen taho, käyttöjärjestelmä tai sovellus, yritä muistaa ikkunoiden paikkoja, ja jotkut sovellukset (VLC, Asiakirjakatselin, Tiedostot, Kuvakatselin) eivät muista mitään edellisestä tilastaan.
<Tehdastehdas> Voisiko käyttöjärjestelmä ottaa jämäkämmän roolin istunnon koossa pitämisessä?
<ansa> window manager sen taitaa loppujenlopuksi päättää minne uusi ikkuna sijoitetaan, ja jokaisella lienee omat tapansa sen suhteen
<mjr> loppujen lopuksi, joskin sovellus voi muistaakseni esittää omia toiveitaan asiasta
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-17
<Tehdastehdas> Kanavan freenode/#compiz neuvojen mukaan jätin bugiraportin eilen kertomastani ongelmasta "Ikkunoiden lentely vääriin työtiloihin" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<aev> Tota noi. Millanen linja ubuntu-fi -keskustelufoorumilla suvakki-haukkumisten suhteen?
<aev> Liittyy tämmöseen: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=50254.msg384985#msg384985
<Mikaela> Tomin: sinä taisit olla foorumi-admini? ^^
<aev> En haluu kuormittaa liikaa keskustelufoorumien admineja
<aev> mut haluisin että olis edes yks paikka, jossa mun ei tarttis törmätä mv-roskasaitteihin tai suvakki-vääntelyyn. Noita saan ihan tarpeeks kestää muualla.
<Mikaela> Tuo menee CoCtä vastaan minun mielestäni, joten adminin pitäisi puuttua asiaan
<mjr> en nyt jaksa edes avata (enpä mä sille mitään voisi tehdäkään) mutta kuulostaa kyl siltä
<Tomin> joo, eipä oo kukaan (mukaan lukien minä) huomannut tuosta käydä huomauttamassa. tosin en kyllä oo tota suvakki nimitystä hirveesti kuullu missään, niin en tajunnut reagoida. en tiiä onko yleisempi jossain muualla päin suomea. periaatteessa kuitenkaan mitään haukkumista ei sallita
<Tomin> meillä kyllä aika hanakasti puututaan kaikkeen haukkumiseen ja muuhun, tässä tapauksessa tuli enemmän kiinnitettyä huomio siihen, että lipsuttiin ohi aiheen
<aev> Sorry mun kyssärit + mahdollinen irc-etiketin rikkominen. Mä vaan oon aika uupunu näihin suvakki-vääntöihin ja roskasaitteihin...
<elias_a> Ihan selvä CoC-rikkomus. Yksi varoitus ja sen jälkeen tunnukset pois vain.
<Tomin> meidän pitäs uudistaa noi alueen säännöt, kun ne on edelleen englanniksi, joskus niistä oli puhetta, mutta se jäi sitten. Voisi ehkä jossain vaiheessa ehdottaa tehtäväksi taas, itse epäilen etten kauheasti opiskelukiireiltä ehdi osallistumaan. Tosin tämä keskustelu kuuluisi -tiimit kanavalle tai suoraan foorumille.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-19
<Qurre> Iltaa
<aq2> Moi
<Qurre> Ei tuast toshiban linuksistamisesta tuu mittää
<aq2> Onko secure boot pois päältä?
<Qurre> Eip löydy muuta ko fast boot ja se ei oo pääl
<aq2> Siis biosista eikä wintöötistä
<Qurre> Nii, nii
<Qurre> Ja wintöötti on caput
<aq2> Pystyitkö käynnistämään asennusmedialta?
<Qurre> Siis bootloaderin jälkee mustaruutu ja vilkkuva alaviiva, en muista millä ilveellä sain system wakeup disabled bY ACPI
<Qurre> Mut jos laittaa acpi = off,  nii sama pulma
<diffis> Näyttäis siltä, että Toshiba ei oo välttämättä se linux-ystävällisin. Mikä malli sulla on työn alla, jos kuukkeli osais kertoa jotain erikoisempaa?
<Qurre> Toshiba sattelite L650D-12F
<Qurre> Sillä ajatuksella lähin kokeilemaan jos sinne sais linuksin, ko vanhan kone kyseessä ja winukka sekoa
<Qurre> *sekoa
<Qurre> *sekos
<aq2> No sitten saattaa olla ihan prosessorivika tms jos ei windowsin safe modekaan toimi
<diffis> Hmm... Löyty tämmönen, liekö tuosta apua, en tiedä: https://forum.toshiba.eu/showthread.php?60636-Satellite-L650D-12P-Can-I-install-a-Linux-distribution-on-it
<Qurre> aq2: ilmesesti wintoosassa jotai häikkää, ku ei buuttaa ees sinne
<aq2> Tuon linkin pitäisi toimia
<Qurre> Jänskää.. alaviivaa vilkutti ja katos hetke pääst.. nyt ootellaan.  O.o
<aq2> Noniin.
<Qurre> Kai tuo näyttäs xubuntuunki toimiva
<Qurre> Ehkä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-20
<Qurre> Jaaha, seuraava ongelma asennuksessa
<aq2> Sait sen siis käynnistymään :D
<Qurre> Joo :D
<aq2> Mikä on ongelma?
<Qurre> Mut nut se ei löydä ku usb tikun, mut  bios löytää kovon ja ulkosella kovo telakalla saatii filut  ulos
<Qurre> Eli ei voi asentaa järjestelmää ku tikulle 0.o
<aq2> Mitä lsblk näyttää?
<Qurre> Eiku nut se näyttää sen.. o.o Kuu ilmesest asettu oikeelle paikalle..
<aq2> lsblk vai graafinen maailma?
<Qurre> Graafinen
<aq2> Ok
<Qurre> Nyt ku sais kaivettua tiedostot sielt taltee
<Qurre> Nyt ne hävis taas
<Qurre> Ttu!
<Qurre> Lsblk näyttää vaan tikun tiedot
<aq2> Entä df?
<Qurre> Mitäs sä tahot tietää
<aq2> Että näkyykö se kovalevy siellä
<Qurre> Ei näy
<aq2> hmm
<aq2> onko se liitetty kunnolla?
<Qurre> Äske se näky, mut nu se hävis
<ninnnu> Oisko kaapeli huono tai liitin heikosti kiinni
<Iltsu> kuulosta a kyl vähä semmoselta koneelta ettei se ns. voi hyvin
<Qurre> Ei pitäs, ruuvi varmisteine
<Qurre> Ahahahjaa!!! Bios asetukset vääri
<Qurre> Mitä osioita pitää olla ku asentaa manuaalisesti?
<aq2> Perus asennukseen ramin kokoinen swap ja yks iso ext4-osio jonka kiinnität kohtaan /.
<aq2> Jos haluat hifistellä niin voit tietysti tehdä oman kotiosionkin, mutta ubuntun perusasennin ei tee sitä.
<Qurre> No ois idea että /dev/sda3 pysys muuttumattomana jossa on kuvia ja musiikkia (tallessa kyllä ulkosella) ja sitte /dev/sda2n asentas xubuntun
<aq2> Piennennä sitä niin että saat vaikka 20GB tilaa swapille ja juuriosiolle.
<Qurre> Ja eikö ton ntfsän pysty muuttamaan FAT32n?
<aq2> NTFS-tuen kanssa ei ainakaan mulla ole ollut ongelmia
<aq2> mutta fat32:lla ei voi esimerkiksi olla 2GB isompia tiedostoja
<aq2> mikä on ymmärrettävää koska se on yli 20 vuotta vanha tiedostojärjestelmä
<Qurre> Aa, oke, elän vielä ubuntu maailmassa missä ei ollut ntfs tukea
<mjr> tarvit ntfs-3g -paketin mutta kyllä se sillä ok toimii (epäpuhdas ntfs tietääkseni pitää yhä korjata windowsissa, mutta en oo tarkistanu viime aikoina)
<aq2> Joo windows haluaa ajaa checkdiskin välillä
<StockAntenna> mjr: pitää joo, oli epäpuhtaan NTFS:n tapaus muutama viikko sitten ja levyä ei saanut luettavaksi Ubuntulla
<puhuri> microsoftilta voi ladata windowsin kokeiluversiotia virtuaalikone-imageina (30pv lisenssi ekasta buutista ja voi jatkaa) niin sellaisen voi jättää levyn kulmalle jos pitää NTFS-levyä korjailla
<puhuri> https://dev.windows.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/windows/
<puhuri> eli liittää k.o. levyn laitteena tuolle virtuaalikoneelle
<Tomin> puhuri: hmm, voisikohan tuolla päivittää Unifying-vastaanottimen firmwaren, vai liekkö liian rajoitettu ympäristö siinä?
<Tomin> VirtualBox osaa kyllä ohjata USB-laitteen, joten sen ei kai pitäisi olla ongelma
<mjr> (fat32 muuten tukee 4 gigan miinus tavu tiedostoja)
<puhuri> Tomin: nähdäkseni se on ihan soiva peli (windowsiksi). Ainankin asensin jonkun softan ja toimi.
<Qurre> Ei stna..
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-13
<otto> Onko täällä uuden XPS 13:n omistajia? Oletteko saaneet Dellin USB-C-adapterin toimimaan? En uskalla oikein tilata kun on raportteja ettei se vieläkään toimisi http://askubuntu.com/questions/778824/dell-da200-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu
<ansa> Eipä oo tuota adapteria
<otto> kuinkakohan hyvin mahtaa toimia ihan joku random claes ohlson usb-c->hdmi -adapteri? En voi ostaa työkoneeksi jos en saa ulkoiseen näyttöön kiinni..
<Mirv> koneita taitaa olla useampiakin mutta en muista myöskään että kukaan olisi raportuinut noista
<Mirv> olisi kiva kyllä tietää vaikka itsellä onkin vanhempi malli
<otto> 2. ja 3. vaihtoehdot ovat ggs-data.se ja linux-onlineshop.de mutta Dell olisi paras koska se on niin pienikokoinen
<Mirv> 16.04:ssa on nyt sentään asennettavissa linux-generic-hwe-16.04 jos tarvitsee uudemman kernelin
<Mirv> "Hi all, I have type to displayport convertor and I have no problem with it."
<otto> Jos https://puri.sm/ toimittaisi ylipäänsä Suomeen ja suomi/ruotsi-näppiksellä ostaisin sieltä
<Mirv> ilmeisesti USB-C -> DisplayPort toimisi todennäköisimmin, tarttee siis toki näytön jossa on DisplayPort-tuki
<Mirv> "I haven't tried HDMI connection because of its problems. Therefore, I bought a monitor which has displayport. When I connect the monitor with type c to displayport connector, it works perfectly."
<Mirv> eli luultavasti selvitettävää olisi enää että mikä sen HDMI:n todellinen tilanne on. mullakin on vain HDMI-liitäntöjä vanhahkossa näytössä.
<Mirv> vielä tosin pärjää tälläkin XPS 13:lla, vasta alle kaksi vuotta vanha
<otto> Kiva että XPS13 on olemassa ja elossa, mutta ei se ole vielä tehnyt Linux-läppärin ostamisesta riittävän helppoa.. Itse olen kyllä tosi tyytyväinen vanhaan XPSääni esiasennetulla Ubuntulla
<otto> on vaan tämä valinta-ahdistus kun pitäisi kone uusia
<mjr> ainakin joku random usb-c -> hdmi -palikka sisälsi ihan vaan dp-to-hdmi-piirin että en mä usko että se vaatii erityistä tukea sen lisäksi kuin että kone (ja softastäkki) osaa heittää sen dp-signaalin usb-c:hen
<mjr> mutta dp on toki se natiivimpi vaihtoehto
<Mirv> Intel ei oo vetänyt ihan maaliin viime aikoina kaikkea vaikka periaatteessa niillä onkin iso Linux/avoin-osasto
<Mirv> osansa toki siinä että hw-puolelta tuleva prossu kuten Skylake on niin buginen että sitä ei meinaa saada toimimaan..
<hahlo> mites kaby-lake, onko siinä bugeja?
<hahlo> vissiin samat kuin skylakessa
<Mirv> no varmaan ovat yrittäneet korjailla
<Mirv> graffapiireistä olen kuullut tarinoita joka tapauksessa
<Talikkaf> Hm, pitäisi varmaan tehdä suomenkielinen esittelysivu Ubuntu MATEsta, mutta minne?
<Talikkaf> onko Canonical lopettanut Ubuntu Software Centerin tukemisen?
<Mikaela> Mahdollisesti tai ainakin se minun ymmärtääkseni korvattiin GNOME-Softwarella
<Sm1thY> Mikä on Ubuntu Mate?
<Mikaela> Ubuntun rinnakkaisjakelu, jossa tulee Unityn sijaan MATE, joka on GNOME2-fork
<Mikaela> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Sm1thY> Oukei, taitaa olla parempi etten itse kokeile
<Talikkaf> Se on minusta yksinkertaisempi käyttää ja kevyempi kuin Ubuntu tai Kubuntu
<hahlo> joku kehu cinammoniakin
<Akuli> tykkään matesta koska sen paneelit saa ihan mimmosiks haluu klikkailemalla ja raahaamalla
<Akuli> hauska työpöytä
<hahlo> minulla gnome-flashback metacityllä
<jjo> mä tykkään cinnamonista. se on vähän niinko päivitetty gnome2
<Akuli> vaihda mateen joku kiva teema niin se näyttää ihan cinnamonilta :)
<hahlo> se on hyvä et paljon vaihtoehtoja
<Akuli> niin on
<jjo> onko matessa muuten nykyään semmonen menu josta saa käynnistettyä softia ihan kirjoittamalla nimen alkua
<jjo> xfcd:hen sai sellaisen erikseen asentamalla, mutta se ei muuten ihan toiminut halutulla tavalla
<Akuli> mintin mate-versiossa on sama (hidas) menu kun cinnamon-versiossa, matessa itsessään on alt+f2-boksi
<Akuli> joka on ihan hyvä, siinä on automaattitäydennys ja kaikki
<jjo> hmmm
<jjo> No joo, toisaalta ei ole tällä hetkellä mitään tarvetta vaihtaa
<hahlo> sama täällä
<hahlo> sitä i3 en oo kokeillu
<Talikkaf> kyllä se xubuntu meni rikki... ei toimi myöskään ps/2 hiiri (näppis kyllä, usb-laitteet eivät) - eikä toimi rj45
<Talikkaf> vaihdoin toiseen koneeseen kovalevyn eikä toimi myöskään (muuten kyllä toimii järjestelmä mitä vähän testasin mutta usb, hiiri ja verkko ei
<Talikkaf> xubuntun ominaisuutta kirjoittaa käynnistysvalikkoon ohjelmien nimiä olen kaivannut matessa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-14
<otto> mirv: löysin yhden lisää jonka saa suomi-näppiksellä: https://slimbook.es/en/store/slimbook-katana/katana-intel-i7-comprar
<otto> tilattu ^
<Mirv> otto: kerrankin ihan kohtuullisen oloinen pienen brändin läppäri. esim. paino on ollut aiemmin turn off (esim. system76, eikä niiltä saa näppäimistöä)
<Mirv> kookkaampihan tuo on kuin XPS 13, mutta ihan jees
<Mirv> otto: kirjoitahan arvostelu jossain vaiheessa sitten. esim. Dellillähän on tunnetusti hyvät näppäimistö ja touchpad, niin pärjääkö tuon vastaavat niille.
<Mirv> olis kiva jos lupaisivat jonkin nits-määrän näytön kirkkaudelle
<Mirv> mut joo, eipä ole nyt juuri itselle ajankohtaista, ehdin odotella varmistusta että kaikki USB-C-näyttökombot toimivat tuoreilla XPS 13:lla
<Mirv> ajattelin odotella kaby lakesta seuraavaa sukupolvea kuitenkin
<hahlo> mulla desktopissa i7 kyllä se näyttää toimivan, mutta vasta vähän käyttötunteja
<ansa> ei tuo Dellin touchpad ihan niin hyvältä oo tuntunut kuin mitä Macbookissa oli, hyppii välillä rasittavasti
<hahlo> mullakin lenovossa disabloitu touchpad
<kirvesAxe> Musta ois tosi siistiä jos Lenovo lähtis tekemään tällasen touchpadittoman kaverin, mut... aattelin silti hommata tällasen :) http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/02/15/gpd-pocket-cherry-trail-7-portable-computer-runs-ubuntu-16-04-or-windows-10-crowdfunding/
<hahlo> siisti
<kirvesAxe> jep :)
<hahlo> mistä ostat?
<kirvesAxe> ihan normitaskuun ei mahdu mut esim reisitaskuun menis, taskuirkkain :D
<kirvesAxe> ajattelin indiegogoa, muita vaihtoehtoja ei vielä ole :D
<hahlo> et puhelimella irkkaa?
<kirvesAxe> joo mut mun Nokia E7 alkaa olla aika wanha
<kirvesAxe> ja sen jälkeen ei markkinoilla oo hirveesti irkkaamiseen kelpaavia puhelimia näkyny, pelkkiä käyttöliittymättömiä hiplausleluja vaan :(
<hahlo> kirvesAxe: niin kaipaat näppistä
<pesasa> otto: Ai pentele? Nytkö noita saa jo suomi-/ruotsi-näppiksillä. Omani tilasin kuukausi sitten saksalaisella, joka on melko lähellä.
<StockAntenna> Y-Z vamma niissä?
<pesasa> otto: Toimituksen kestoon voi varautua. Itse jouduin ensin pari viikkoa odottelemaan Samsungin ssd-toimitusten viipymisen takia. Nyt joku espanjalainen kuriirifirma on kuskannut tuota viikon. Lähetyksenseurannan mukaan ollut viikonlopun Kööpenhaminassa.
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Juu. Y ja Z väärin päin, Å:n paikalla Ü ja pari muuta pientä.
<pesasa> Täytyy katsoa, saisko Y:n ja Z:n hatut helposti vaihdettua päittäin.
<StockAntenna> tulispa joskus se uusi näppisstandardi ihan merkittynä näppiksiin
<pesasa> Käytännössä saattaa hankalimmaksi osoittautua < ja >, joka ei ole vasemman shiftin ja z:n (siis y:n) välissä.
<pesasa> https://slimbook.es/en/tutoriales/slimbook/141-keyboards-type-b
<Laodikea> uusi näppisstandardi?
<Mirv> pesasa: mä ostin Chromebookin ranskaversiona koska jonkin kaaviotutkiskelun perusteella siinä on samankokoiset ja sama määrä näppäimiä, ja saksalaisessa ehkä oli sit eri (tai muistan väärin). ostin vain ebaysta muutamalla eurolla tarrat.
<Mirv> tämän 4GB/32GB-kombon https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B017XHMJN8?ref_=nav_signin
<pesasa> Laodikea: Ilmeisesti tämä suomalainen https://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/uusinappis.html
<pesasa> "uusi"
<Tomin> näyttää noi slimbookit olevan ansi-näppäimistöllä asettelusta riippumatta
<Laodikea> Joo, tuotako joskus yritin, mutta ei riittänyt moti
<Tomin> ärsyttävä toi matala enter :P
<pesasa> Mirv: Mun nähdäkseni Slimbookissa näppäimet ovat kaikissa versioissa samat, mutta hattujen tekstit vaan vaihtelevat.
<Mirv> pesasa: ok
<kirvesAxe> hahlo, ilman sitä on mahdotonta irkata.
<StockAntenna> joo juuri tuo Korpen
<StockAntenna> Korpelan
<StockAntenna> pesasa: valitettavasti tosiaan "uusi", olis saanut noin vanha ajat sitten tulla
<StockAntenna> °²³ tollaisia tarvii koko ajan
<StockAntenna> tossa ei kyllä tossakaan ollut noita ²³ :)
<pesasa> StockAntenna: No Linuxissa tuo sentään on käytössä, mutta Windowsissa sen joutuu halutessaan itse asentamaan. Tosta oli just Hesarissa juttua. http://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000005100802.html
<pesasa> "Miksi Windows-näppäimistössä ei ole ajatusviivaa? Syy löytyy historiasta, ja näin ongelma ratkaistaan"
<StockAntenna> totta
<StockAntenna> mut eihän sitä edes vapaasoftahörhö voi tietää ilman selvänäkijän tai kokeilijan olemusta
<StockAntenna> kun ei ole merkitty näppikseen
<pesasa> Noita on itse asiassa nyt opeteltu lukioissa. Sähköiset yo-kirjoitukset, kielten kokeet ja Linux-pohjainen järjestelmä. ;-)
<StockAntenna> toki AltGr-Shift-0 on paljon mukavampi kuin alt-0176
<Laodikea> a
<Laodikea> Vasta nyt sain tietää tuon, kiitos :D
<Laodikea> kyllä nyt kelpaa elää, kun saa astemerkitkin vaivattomasti
<StockAntenna> juu ° on tärkein puuttuva merkki ja noi ²³ samaa luokkaa
<pesasa> Niin, no, "puuttuva". (Eihän se puutu.)
<StockAntenna> puuttuu se ainakin epävapaasta käyttiksestä yhä ja toki kaikista näppiksistä
<StockAntenna> siis puuttuu vangitusta käyttiksestä siten että pitää käyttää alt-koodia jolla toki saa minkä tahansa merkin muttei tollaisia normaalit muista
 * pesasa tarkistaa kanavan. ;-)
<puhuri> yhden silloin tällöin käyttämäni virtualisointialustan hallinta on windows-koneella. Muuten hyvä, mutta mm. putkimerkki ei mene läpi konsolille. Ratkaisu: man ascii ja tarkistetaan halutun merkin desimaalikoodi
<xet7> Miten korjataan kun käytän tightvncvieweriä ja öä kirjaimet ei välity etäkäyttökoneelle jossa x11vnc ?
<Laodikea> setxkbmap fi tais olla
<Laodikea> se on ainakin nopee testata
<Hejkki> Moi. Mitä on tapahtunut androidsuomi foorumille?
<Laodikea> Aika villi arpa kysyä sitä täältä :)
<Hejkki> Joo ku en heti löytäny suomalaista androittikanavaa
<Laodikea> blog.androidsuomi.fi johtaa teknosuomi.fi -sivustolle, onko tuon yhteydessä ollut joskus joku keskustelupalstakin?
<Laodikea> Jos ei, niin saitti on nähtävästi muuttanut
<Hejkki> Foorumi ja blogi ollut
<Laodikea> Joo, no sitten pitää kysyä teknosuomi.fi:n ylläpidosta, mitä on käynyt
<Hejkki> Noh. Annetaan olla... :-(
<Laodikea> siellä on kyllä yhteydenottosähköpostiosoitteet
<Laodikea> että ei muuta kuin antaa mennä, kun jaksoit täältäkin kysyä :)
<pesasa> Ne vaihto nimeä.
<pesasa> No nyt se tossa aiemmin mainittu Slimbook vihdoin saapui.
<pesasa> Ihan soivalta peliltä vaikuttaa tähän mennessä.
<pesasa> Hiukan oli askartelua ensin kieliasetusten kanssa. Olin valinnut saksalaisella näppäimistöllä, niin tuohon oli sitten asennettu Kubuntu saksankielisenä. Hetken sai taikoa, että sai häädettyä sekä saksan että espanjan rippeet pois.
<pesasa> Ensimmäinen varsinainen epäkohta, joka tuli vastaan oli se, että jostain syystä ctrl-s ja ctrl-§ mäppäytyvät (X:ssä?) samoin. Tuli vastaan sillä, että yritin mäpätä ctrl-§:n avaamaan Yakuaken, mutta se ei toiminut ja sivuvaikutuksena ctrl-s lakkasi toimimasta.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-16
<testailija> Moi !
<testailija> Onko Ubuntu Touch asennettavissa androidin tilalle vain pariin malliin puhelimissa ?
<testailija> Olis ylimääräsenä samsungin puhelimena jota ajattelin testimielessä käyttää hyväksi , mutta nyt en ole varmuutta saanu että miten tää ubuntu on asennettavissa. Huono englanti niin teettää vaikeuksia ohjeitten lukeminen ja kuinka niitä sitte päivitetään edes ympäri nettiä.
<Laodikea> On asennettavissa vain pariin malliin. Useampia projekteja käynnistettiin Ubuntu Touchin julkaisun jälkeen, mutta ne kuolivat varsin nopeasti
<testailija> No harmi :(
<testailija> Onko siis ainuttakaan vaihtoehtoa näin yleisesti olemassa androidin tilalle ?
<Laodikea> Bq:n ja Meizun puhelimissa on Ubuntu Touch -versioita ja sitten Nexus-laitteisiin saa, muille ei juuri tukea ole. Joku laite voi toki olla, mutta en ole kuullut tällaisista
<Laodikea> testailija: missä mielessä vaihtoehtoa?
<testailija> Siis onko yleisesti olemassa edes mitään vaihtoehtoa , androidin tilalle jos ei puhuta pelkästään ubuntusta vaai kaikesta mahdollisesta
<testailija> Yritän päästä androidista eroon keinolla tai toisella tai viimeistään pitämällä androidin ja luovuttamalla koko homman jos ei löydy korvaavia käyttöjärjestelmiä yleisesti ollenkaan niin ei paljon vaihtoehtoja löydy kun pitää android.
<testailija> Anteeks, vähän sekavahko teksti
<Laodikea> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_operating_system#Current_software_platforms
<Laodikea> Tuolla näyttäis olevan varsin kattavasti vaihtoehdot
<testailija> Kiitos
<testailija> Tuota pitänee ny tää ilta yrittää tulkita itelle jotenki :)
<testailija> Suosituksia ? Jotain mikä ei oo sidoksissa millään tavalla googleen
<Laodikea> Ei tällä kanavalla suositella kuin ubuntua :P
<testailija> Sori joo niin tietysti :)
<Laodikea> Mutta voit toki liittyä kanavalle #ubuntu-fi-offtopic, niin voidaan punnita eri osa-alueita tarkemmin
<testailija> Taisinki ilmestyä sinne jo aiemmin
<Laodikea> niinpä näkyy
<testailija> Tämä selvä jatketaan sielä ?
<testailija> Vai rohkeesti privaan ?
<Laodikea> heitin sinne jo settiä
<hahlo> mitä puhelimia ne on joihin ubuntun saa asennettua?
<Laodikea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Laodikea> Nexus 4, 7 (2013), 5 ja 10; Fairphone 2, OnePlus One, OnePlus X
<Laodikea> Joitain muitakin on jossain määrin tuettuna, mutta noilla järjestelmä ainakin toimii. Ja lisäksi sitten ne Bq:n ja Meizun laitteet
<hahlo> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-17
<Mirv> re: XPS 13, ""USB-C display dongles - I've had no problems with the Apple USB-C HDMI or VGA dongles."
<Mirv> ilmeisesti USB-C -> HDMI:kin toimisi
<Mirv> sen verran vaan epävarmuutta vielä ajureissa että pitää olla tosiaan jokin jonkun toisen testaama malli jos testaamatta aikoo tilata..
<Mirv> mut hyvä tietää, jos nykyinen XPS 13 joskus hajoaisi
<Mirv> sen verran pätevä tämä ettei oikein tunnu että ikä alkaisi painaa. nyt jo 2v kohta ikää ja kaikki osat ovat vakuuttaneet nopeudellaan.
<Tomin> sähkökatko sotki reitittimen asetukset ja varmuuskopioita ei löytynyt, piti sitten säädellä nuo uudestaan (ja tehdä varmuuskopiot niistä)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-18
<jazka_> huomenta kaikille :)   Pelaako kukaan hearthstonea 16.10 ?    Itse en ole saanut sitä toimimaan
<jazka_> tubesta löytyvällä ohjeella olen kokeillut, mutta ei viimeksi toiminut, jos jollain on toimivat ohjeet niin olisin kiitollinen avusta
<StockAntenna> ei vapailla käyttiksillä pelailla :)
<foolaround> on toi youtube kumma ku välillä se lataa kaikki nätisti mut välillä se ei bufferoi videoo ollenkaa eikä soita, tai sitte bufferoi koko videon mut ei lähe pyörii
<foolaround> firefoxilla
<ansa> jazka_, playonlinux:lla oon ajanut Debian stretchissä, vaikuttais että on aikalailla samat komponenttiversiot Ubuntu 16.10:ssa
<jazka_> @ansa   Kiitos, pitää tutustua tuohon debian strechiin
<Laodikea> veikkaan kyllä, että playonlinux on olennaisempi
<jazka_> se kyllä löytyy koneelta...  wine --version wine-1.8.5 (Ubuntu 1.8.5-1ubuntu2)
<jazka_> ymmärtääkseni sen pitäisi tuolla versiolla toimia
<ansa> Joo, playonlinux teki mulle toimivan hearthstone-asennuksen, mulla oli pitkään ihan puhtaalla winellä säädetty mutta se lakkas toimimasta enkä saanut selvitettyä että mitä sille pitäis tehdä
<jazka_> olen kyllä aika randomi ubuntun käyttäjä, viimeksi mulla oli 11.04 ja sitä ennen leikin 9.04
<jazka_> mutta nyt vuosien jälkeen päätin pistää 16.10 kun ei tuon win64 päivitykset suostu toimimaan...  ja muutenkin
<ninnnu> jazka_: millä tasolla et saanu toimimaan?
<ninnnu> Ja ootko yrittäny ns. puhtaalla WINE-profiililla
<jazka_> hmm...  jonkun virheen se battle.net antaa,  kokeilen nyt vielä tässä uusiksi, en tiedä mitä tarkoitat puhtaalla wine-profiililla :)
<ninnnu> WINEPREFIX=/home/jazka/.wine-hs/ wine Heartstoneinstaller.exe
<ninnnu> PlayOnLinux tekee tota automaattisesti jos sillä teet
<ninnnu> Koska toisinaan winessä softat rikkoo toisiaan ellei niitä erota toisistaan
<jazka_> kokeilen...  installing battle.net
<jazka_> ohjelma on kohdannut vakavan ongelman ja se on suljettava...  toi ilmoitust tulee kun yrittää play on linuxilla
<jazka_> saan kyllä jonkunmatkaa asennettua sillä exe tiedostolla, saan jopa sen battlenet symboolin tuonne palkkiin
<jazka_> mutta se kaatuu vaikka ne fontit ja muut on asennettu
<ninnnu> Requires library override "msvcp100". Without this, it will give an error message on startup and not launch.
<ninnnu> WINEPREFIX=/home/jazka/.wine-hs winecfg
<ninnnu> sit klikkailet sieltä libraries -> msvcp100 -> jotainjotain
<ninnnu> ei ny pysty jakamaan omaa konffia
<jazka_> sain hearthstonen ainakin lataamaan, jekku olikin siinä että tuo battle.net installeri oli toisessa monitorissa "piilossa" nyt siirtelin ne tänne pää monitoriin niin jo
<jazka_> katsotaan josko se vielä käynnistyisi, kiitos kaikille avustaneille :)
<jazka_> en tiedä miksi tuo meni tuonne telkkariin "piiloon"  ihmettelin kun klikkaa wine lasia alapalkista ja jotain vilahtaa silmien edessä... hetki meni että tajusi :D
<jazka_> okei, sain sen käynnistymään... vielä 1 kysymys. Miten saan sen käynnistymään tähän pää monitoriin?  defaulttina näkyis käynnistyvän tuonne telkkariin jossa resoluutiot pielessä, en saa sitä vedettyä sieltä pois :D
<jazka_> heh, ei mitään sittenkään... ottaa monitorin pois käytöstä niin ongelma menee pois
<ninnnu> hyvällä säkällä se sijainti myös jää tulevaisuutta varten
<jazka_> vaikka ei tuo täydellinen ole... lagaa aivan pirusti ja mikään muu ohjelma ei tahdo vastata kun pelaa...  nooh, näillä mennään
<Talikkaf> eläkeläisillä on jatkuvasti ongelmia windowsin kanssa... pitäisi taas antaa juttuvinkki ylelle, että tarjoaisivat tietoa Linuxista ja yhdistyksistä / yrityksistä jotka tarjoavat Linux-palveluita
<Talikkaf> esim. Ubuntu mate olisi useimmille eläkeläisille paljon helpompi käyttää kuin windows
<ninnnu> senioripc.fi
<Talikkaf> ja turvallisempi ja halvempi kun toimii vanhassakin tietokoneessa
<Talikkaf> huomasin tuon seniori-pc:n joskus vuosi pari sitten mutta unohdin
<Talikkaf> tampereella on koneet kiertoon oy ja hämeenlinnassa terratori osk jotka tarjoavat linux-palveluita... muista kaupungeista en tiedä
<hahlo> vitsi abc näppis, sellaista varmaan ei osais käyttää
<hahlo> seniorpc:llä
<elias_a> Mistähän mulle löytyisi seniilipc?
<Talikkaf> Minä olen seniili. Idiootti, laiska ja saamaton.
<Talikkaf> Olisipa päivässä aikaa kymmenen tuntia enemmän niin saisin tehtyä opetusmateriaalia Ubuntuille niin että vanhukset ja maahanmuuttajatkin ymmärtäisivät.
<Talikkaf> Tosin eipä niitä kukaan kuitenkaan katsoisi tai lukisi. Turhaan teen kaikkea työtä.
<Talikkaf> Onko olemassa kansallista verkostoa yritykistä ja yhdistyksistä jotka opettavat Linuxin käyttämistä tai tarjoavat tukea kotikäyttäjän ongelmiin?
<Talikkaf> Tai pitäisikö sellainen verkosto olla?
<hahlo> varmaan tää irc, ja postilistat, ja ehkä vielä joku foorumi
<Talikkaf> pitäisiköhän ehdottaa coss ry:lle että tehtäisiin sellainen luettelo yrityksistä ja yhdistyksistä jotenkin
<elias_a> voisi ehdottaa mutta tuo ei ole välttämättä COSSin kannalta kovin kiinnostava asia.
<elias_a> Syy: Linux-tuen tarjoaminen ei ole mikään kannattava bisnes Suomessa ja COSS on alan yritysten sateenvarjo-organisaatio.
<Talikkaf> laittaa jokin blogi pystyyn johon listaa alan yrityksiä ja johon alan toimijat voisivat laittaa tietonsa
<hahlo> aika harvat vissiin tarjoaa kotitukea windowsiinkaan, ainakaan edullista
<hahlo> http://www.tieke.fi/display/tutkinnot/Tutkinnot
<Talikkaf> Kaikki palvelu on kallista, koska palkkauksen sivukuluja ja  veroja on niin paljon.
<Talikkaf> Olisi se usein ilmankin niitä tosin-
<hahlo> tuossa sanottiin et noin 400 organisaatiota kouluttaa ajokortteihin
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-12
<Mirv> nyt retwiittaamaan https://twitter.com/ubuntusuomi/status/973140779853139968 !
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-16
<tale> Onko tietoa mikä tiedostojärjestelmä kannattaisi käyttää SSD-levyllä Linux-osiolle? Pistin Ext4 nyt mutta olen vähän pettynyt nopeuteen.
<Faults> Rioppuu käyttötarkoituksesta. Ext4 on perus hyvä. Mitä tarkoitat, että olet pettynyt nopeuteen?
<mjr> tyypillinen vastaus on joo "ext4 ellet tiedä että haluat jonkun muun"
<ninnnu> xfs:ää on ny vähän alkanu näkymään enemmän
<ninnnu> ei luultavasti liity ssd:n yleistymiseen sinänsä
<xet7> tale: Siis onhan nämä ssd optimointivinkint https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd mutta sinänsä ei liity tiedostojärjestelmään
<xet7> btrfs:ssä on jotain tarkistuksia ainakin ettei tiedostot korruptoituisi, jos sen säätää oikein
<xet7> itsellä kuitenkin on vain kokolevyn kryptaus jonka päällä ext4
<xet7> kun se asentui oletuksena
<hahlo>  ext4 minullakin, ja tuntunut jopa liian nopealta :P
<shahlan> hii ineed help
<shahlan> i cant logged to my laptop
<shahlan> how to restore to early setting
<shahlan> hello
<shahlan> hello
<shahlan> ineed help to loggon
<shahlan> my laptop stuck at welcome screen
<hahlo> Is it Ubuntu?
<Laodikea> What is on your welcome screen?
<shahlan> im using linux mint
<shahlan> its happen when i adduser and delete another account
<Laodikea> Mint has own irc channel, I would guess that they can help there better. I have never used Mint
<Laodikea> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<shahlan> ican
<shahlan> i can loggin. i stuck at the begining. at the welcome screen
<Laodikea> semmoinen vierailu tällä kertaa. IP:n perusteella ilmeisesti Malesiasta
<hahlo>  joo
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-17
<Saukk> Hei, Onko muilla ongelmia voikko lisäosan kanssa, kun on käytössä Libreofficen versio  5.4.5.1?
<Saukk> Kun tuon voikon asentaa, niin menee tilttiin. Ei halua Libreoffice writer käynnistyä
<Saukk> Sain kuntoon. Asensin pakettihallinnan kautta tuon voikon ja vielä lisäksi -fi loppuiset paketit.
<StockAntenna> FF sanoo nykyään että Voikko-lisäosa on paha
